# Dinner thread...What's cooking...



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2007)

The lunch thread was such a success and I know there are alot of foodies on here so I thought I'd start a dinner thread.  What's everybody having for dinner tonight???  I don't know for sure yet but I have Salmon in my fridge and I might also make nachos.  I have a craving for Japanese Hibachi food so that's an option as well.  Two night ago I went to this great seafood restaurant where they import lump crab meat from Maryland everyday.  Wow..that dipped in brown butter with a baked potato is just wonderful..I could eat that everyday.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 19, 2007)

Probally go to PIZZA HUT.  Its wensday night so that means buffet for $8!


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2007)

I';m out of town..  Who knows what slop I'll toss down my gullet...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 19, 2007)

dmc said:


> I';m out of town..  Who knows what slop I'll toss down my gullet...



 Where are ya?


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Where are ya?



Stamford...  Ended up eating fish and chips at the Black Bear...
Heading to Toronto tomorrow...


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 19, 2007)

*Cajun Night*

Crab cakes w/ creole sauce, Braised andouille sausage smothered in trio w/ Dirty rice.
Fried beniets (dough balls) w/ maple syrup and powdered sugar.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Probally go to PIZZA HUT.  Its wensday night so that means buffet for $8!



wow I ate too much..........:-(


----------



## snoseek (Sep 19, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Crab cakes w/ creole sauce, Braised andouille sausage smothered in trio w/ Dirty rice.
> Fried beniets (dough balls) w/ maple syrup and powdered sugar.



this sounds like a good night.


you making this at home?


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 19, 2007)

Yup, just finished dessert. The sausage were nice and spicy, next time, were going to use rice pilaf instead of the dirty rice. We needed something to temper the heat, not fuel the fire. Sam Light to wash it down helped.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Probally go to PIZZA HUT.  Its wensday night so that means buffet for $8!





Hawkshot99 said:


> wow I ate too much..........:-(



That's funny, we ended up having Domino's last night.  Had to try that Oreo Cookie pizza thing they have for desert...  It was good, but not all it's hyped up to be IMHO.  The pizza wasn't bad though, tried the Brooklyn style...

We also ate way too much....


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2007)

I had tuna melts and mac and cheese for dinner.
it was all very tasty.
Particularly washed down with a bottle of Ommegang.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 20, 2007)

I ended up having a steak sandwich at the neighborhood bar...good steak sandwiches around these parts..now I want another steak sandwich for lunch..


----------



## severine (Sep 21, 2007)

I actually cooked tonight!   Ditalini (I think that's what they were?) pasta with alfredo sauce, broccoli, and chicken.  Yellow and green beans with carrots on the side.


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 21, 2007)

German Night
Sauerkraut, Kielbasa,(B+M) brown bread and baked beans w/ bacon and onions and Sam's Oktoberfest 
Coworkers be Warned !!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 21, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> German Night
> Sauerkraut, Kielbasa,(B+M) brown bread and baked beans w/ bacon and onions and Sam's Oktoberfest
> Coworkers be Warned !!!



That's sounds good. It's getting to be Sauerbraten season!

Quesadillas tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2007)

Last night..Canary Burger from the local bar...

Medium burger, cheddar, two slices of bacon, shredded lettuce, and 2 Onions rings...mmmmm

The night before...garlic chicken from the local diner with rice and corn....mmmmmm

I love eating..


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 2, 2007)

I made salmon cakes.  Sauteed some onion, red pepper, celery, and garlic in some olive oil.  I added that to some flaked up salmon, crumbled Ritz crackers, a couple of eggs, some hot sauce, worcestershire sauce, mustard, and lemon juice.  I dropped them on a griddle for a few minutes on each side and then finished them off in the oven.  Served them on a wheat roll with home-made tartar sauce and a little side salad.  Yum!


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going out to fire up the smoker for some chicken.  Dinner will probably be smoked chicken quesadillas, or perhaps "New Maxican Chicken Parm"  (Smoked chicken, covered with Red Chile and melted cheese, my own invention.)


----------



## severine (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm supposed to be making chili con carne tonight... but I have a raging migraine so who knows if I'll get to it.  Dairy-free sucks, BTW.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2007)

severine said:


> I'm supposed to be making chili con carne tonight... but I have a raging migraine so who knows if I'll get to it.  Dairy-free sucks, BTW.



How much longer do you have to go Dairy Free?  It's tough for me to go a day dairy free..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> I had tuna melts and mac and cheese for dinner.
> it was all very tasty.
> Particularly washed down with a bottle of Ommegang.





What is Ommegang???


----------



## severine (Oct 2, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How much longer do you have to go Dairy Free?  It's tough for me to go a day dairy free..


Hard to say  Our son is having sensitivity issues with it so it's just a matter of how sensitive he is.  Definitely 2 weeks.  Could be until he stops breastfeeding though, which won't be for at least 8 more months.   I miss cheese.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2007)

severine said:


> Hard to say  Our son is having sensitivity issues with it so it's just a matter of how sensitive he is.  Definitely 2 weeks.  Could be until he stops breastfeeding though, which won't be for at least 8 more months.   I miss cheese.



I guess you could eat cheese and put your son on Formula...I was never breast fed and I turned out O.K.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 2, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What is Ommegang???



www.ommegang.com

Particularly http://www.ommegang.com/index.php?mcat=1&scat=2&yr=1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> www.ommegang.com
> 
> Particularly http://www.ommegang.com/index.php?mcat=1&scat=2&yr=1



Nice..I'll have to pick up a case at the local beer distributor and give it a try.  After eating salad for lunch..I'm dying for another Bacon Cheeseburger at the local bar after work washed down with some $1.25 Budweiser drafts..besides skiing and sex..all I think about is food..:beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 2, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice..I'll have to pick up a case at the local beer distributor and give it a try.  After eating salad for lunch..I'm dying for another Bacon Cheeseburger at the local bar after work washed down with some $1.25 Budweiser drafts..besides skiing and sex..all I think about is food..:beer:



It's about $5.bottle from Trader Joes. Hate to see what it is normal retail.
Usually don't need to drink more than 1 at a sitting.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> It's about $5.bottle from Trader Joes. Hate to see what it is normal retail.
> Usually don't need to drink more than 1 at a sitting.



It sounds like a strong beer like Chimay.  Delirium Tremans costs $9.50 a bottle from the local bar.  Unfortunately here in PA liquor laws are screwy so there aren't many places where you can buy singles..


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 2, 2007)

Berkshire Pork Tenderloin,  Goat Chese Mashed Potatoes, Snow peas


----------



## drjeff (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure yet.  I have a dinner meeting tonight and I guess I'll have to see what looks good on the menu.  I'm thinking chicken though.   Oh and of course a beer :beer: during the cocktail hour prior to the meeting


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 2, 2007)

Have you ever noticed how hard it is to fine a good restauraunt with Canibal cuisine?

"Donner: party of 4?  Donner: party of 3, Donner..."


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Have you ever noticed how hard it is to fine a good restauraunt with Canibal cuisine?
> 
> "Donner: party of 4?  Donner: party of 3, Donner..."




Totally..Animals taste damn good and mainly eat plants..and we eat animals so we must taste even better...I know in Africa some tribes eat the human heart live while it's still beating..add a nice glass of Pinot Noir and you've got yourself a mad steezy..high protein meal that would have Rachel Ray saying...mmmmmmm..:angry:


----------



## severine (Oct 2, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I guess you could eat cheese and put your son on Formula...I was never breast fed and I turned out O.K.


Ummm... yeah.  I don't think so.

Birthday dinner ended up being Chinese take-out.  Chicken and string beans, a little of Brian's chicken and broccoli (brown sauce), rice, teriyaki beef, and golden fingers.  YUM.  Haven't had Chinese in ages.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 3, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Berkshire Pork Tenderloin,  Goat Chese Mashed Potatoes, Snow peas



this sounds damn good! wholesome, simple, and balanced.


----------



## bill2ski (Oct 3, 2007)

Pizza tonight.
 Artichoke,Greek olive,onion,spinach,dried tomatoes and garlic on whole wheat for me and the bride.
Sam's Oktoberfest
Pepperoni,green pepper and mushroom. for the boy.
Cheese. for the girl. ( she thinks, my pizza, looks like the mulch pile )
Cesar salad.
Baked Northern Spy apples with vanilla ice cream.shaved coconut and mocha topping.

Hey, other than the anchovies in the Cesar salad I'd be eating vegetarian tonight. whoda' guessed.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cheese fries, with wing sauce to give it a kick, and some wings

Can you tell Im a single guy living on my own?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Cheese fries, with wing sauce to give it a kick, and some wings
> 
> Can you tell Im a single guy living on my own?



What is on the side of those cheese fries?  It looks like sour cream or something.  

PS - Don't forget to have your cholesterol checked.  ;-)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 3, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> What is on the side of those cheese fries?  It looks like sour cream or something.
> 
> PS - Don't forget to have your cholesterol checked.  ;-)



it is sour cream.

I need to have it checked probably, but I don't want to know the answer.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> it is sour cream.
> 
> I need to have it checked probably, but I don't want to know the answer.



I've eaten like you for most of my life.  This year (I turned 30 in June) was the first time the doc warned me about my cholesterol.  You have youth on your side for now.  But there will come a point when it catches up to you.  My cholesterol was 176 last year.  It was 219 this year.   :-o But I think having my check up the week after New Years was a bad idea.  The holiday eating binge caught up to me.


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I've eaten like you for most of my life.  This year (I turned 30 in June) was the first time the doc warned me about my cholesterol.  You have youth on your side for now.  But there will come a point when it catches up to you.  My cholesterol was 176 last year.  It was 219 this year.   :-o But I think having my check up the week after New Years was a bad idea.  The holiday eating binge caught up to me.


Wow...I didn't realize it could increase that much from one year to the next...

My last check a few years ago was in the 180s...I'm due for another check at my next physical in November, although the cholesterol check is usually _not_ the thing that bothers me, if you know what I mean.

Dinner tonight was a beef brisket cooked in an oven bag with various spices and peppercorns.  My wife actually made it up a few days ago and I just heated it up in the oven tonight.  Came out nice and tender, and the peppercorns gave it a nice flavor...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2007)

hammer said:


> Wow...I didn't realize it could increase that much from one year to the next...



Well, a bit more than a year.  The first test was Sept 05 and the last test was January 07.  And like I said, the holiday season was a killer.  I made a huge tray of potatoes au gratin (heavy cream, tons of cheese, onions that were sauteed in bacon fat and of course that wonderful bacon) for both X Mas and New Years.  For the most part, I took down the left overs both times.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 3, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> huge tray of potatoes au gratin (heavy cream, tons of cheese, onions that were sauteed in bacon fat and of course that wonderful bacon)



That sounds yummy:-D...minus the onionsuke:.........


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 3, 2007)

snoseek said:


> this sounds damn good! wholesome, simple, and balanced.




It certainly was, but not as good as tonight's dinner...


I had Porcelet two ways.  First attempt at it and did pretty well with it.  I'm the only person in NA you can buy Porcelet off of and I spent my day today going to 8 of the finest restaurants between Portsmouth and Portland with the actual farmers who produce the product for my company in Quebec.  It's completely unique.  The only comparison I can make is that Porcelet is to Pig as Veal is to Cow.  For all you folks who are anti-veal out there, if you buy from the right farm, it's no more inhumane then typicaly beef treatment.  

Porcelet is 100% hot milk fed baby yorkshire pig slaughtered at 10 weeks.  I know that sounds rough to some, but the reality is that 90% of the pork you buy at the grocery store was slaughtered at 24 weeks.  It's not that much of a difference and the treatement of the animals is as humane as you can find. 

So after spending my day with the farmers talking to chefs, I came home with a portion of loin that extended down to the belly.  It was the bottom portion of the loin/tenderloin area, chain bone still in tact and then the rest of the primal cut including all of the belly.   I went simple with the loin chops, just salt and pepper, roasting it on high heat.  The belly I separated and rubbed with maple syrup, brown sugar and cinamon then quick seared it.  F'n georgeous, skin carmelized and crisped up like candy.

Put the simply prepared loin chop along side my  seared belly, through in some roast potatoes and the snowpeas I had left over from last night and wa'la -  kick ass dinner to top off a kick ass day.  The chef's were delighted to meet the actual family farmers who put the product in their walk ins.  We're talking 8 people who are passoniate about their product and offer something so unique.  Great day for me as a foodie - unbelievable day


----------



## severine (Oct 3, 2007)

hammer said:


> Wow...I didn't realize it could increase that much from one year to the next...  My last check a few years ago was in the 180s...I'm due for another check at my next physical in November, although the cholesterol check is usually _not_ the thing that bothers me, if you know what I mean.


It can fluctuate a lot from month to month, actually.  Mine went up a lot while pregnant with our oldest (it was tested pre- and post-pregnancy, and 1 year post-partum).  Within 1 year, I had it down to a low normal figure.  I think it dropped 90 points, if that's any indication of the fluctuation possible.  Granted, I was eating a lot of fast food while pregnant and when I was retested 1 year post-partum, I had just completed 3 months free of fast food and a complete revamp of my lifestyle.  But 90 points is huge.  

Back on topic, made that chili tonight; 1/2 ground beef, 1/2 ground lamb, fresh organic bell peppers from the CSA we joined this year, fresh organic onions from the CSA, canned organic diced tomatoes, canned organic tomato sauce, dark & light kidney beans, and black beans - and a  lot of seasoning.  A little too much, actually.  We're not into spicy foods normally and I usually make it on the milder side.  Then again, I also usually cheat and use jarred salsa instead of fresh onions and peppers.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 4, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> It certainly was, but not as good as tonight's dinner...
> 
> 
> I had Porcelet two ways.  First attempt at it and did pretty well with it.  I'm the only person in NA you can buy Porcelet off of and I spent my day today going to 8 of the finest restaurants between Portsmouth and Portland with the actual farmers who produce the product for my company in Quebec.  It's completely unique.  The only comparison I can make is that Porcelet is to Pig as Veal is to Cow.  For all you folks who are anti-veal out there, if you buy from the right farm, it's no more inhumane then typicaly beef treatment.
> ...



sounds like a nice perk. This is new to me, is there a big difference between this and a normal piglet? who is the farmer?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2007)

snoseek said:


> sounds like a nice perk. This is new to me, is there a big difference between this and a normal piglet? who is the farmer?




St-Canut Farms is where the pigs are raised.  The difference in tenderness between this and normal piglet is pretty amazing.  The only way I've experienced fall off the bone tenderness in normal pig would be to braise or smoke it at low heat for 5+ hours.  Even then I would still consider the texture of this pig to be more delicate and the flavor more sweet.  It most certainly has to do with the 100% milk feeding as opposed to grain.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 10, 2007)

Bump..todays my lucky day because I'll probably end up with two Dinners.  Today was a delivery day and I just had some peanut butter crackers and peanut MnMs in the truck.  When I got out of work...I went to Nicks Diner and had one of the dinner specials for $7.95...Garlic Chicken breast over rice with corn....roll..and creamy chicken soup....and a big mo-fo iced Tea..Rachel Ray would have loved the meal..lol But that was at like 4:00PM so I'm thinking of a light late meal..maybe some Shrimp Cocktail from Wegmans and a bagel or salad..The cocktail sauce is spicy but luckily I have over 100 ounces of leftover budweiser in my fridge...Wow would life suck if there wasn't food..


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 12, 2007)

Last night- galubke
Tonight, sushi.

Hittin' it up, multinational style.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 12, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Last night- galubke
> Tonight, sushi.
> 
> Hittin' it up, multinational style.



What is galubke????  Right now I'm in the mood for a bloody Mary and a loaded baked potato..


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 12, 2007)

Galubke is a Polish dish- basically stuffed cabbage. Tasty stuff.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 12, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Galubke is a Polish dish- basically stuffed cabbage. Tasty stuff.



Cool...I've never heard of it before but I'll have to try it sometime...

I continue to have a ravonous appetite..maybe it's the onset of cooler weather but all I can think about right now is food...

After work I'm going to the local bar and chowing down...maybe some bacon cheddar fries or wings..or both..Franciskanner Fridays are the bomb deezy but I think I'm going to start with a bloody Mary...


----------



## severine (Oct 12, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I continue to have a ravonous appetite..maybe it's the onset of cooler weather but all I can think about right now is food...


I thought you were trying to lose weight? :blink:

Brian made dinner tonight.  Pasta with butter and cheese.   Steamed broccoli, too.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 12, 2007)

I destroyed the kitchen last night cooking a winter's worth of shreded mexican pork.  Pork and rice burritos tonight.  (With green chile and cheese.)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 12, 2007)

severine said:


> I thought you were trying to lose weight? :blink:
> 
> Brian made dinner tonight.  Pasta with butter and cheese.   Steamed broccoli, too.



My diet re-starts tomorrow..


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 12, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My diet re-starts tomorrow..



and again on Sunday?


----------



## snoseek (Oct 13, 2007)

I have some friends coming over for tonight and i'm cooking a very lengthy dinner. all the plates will be small with spacing in between. they are all under specific orders not to eat after 11 am and do what it takes to induce the munchies about 1 hour before dinner. this will be the first real food i've cooked at home in a very long time, usually its just very simple food at home for me or more often than not i eat at work. here goes.

Salad course-bitter greens with roasted apples, pepitas (pumpkin seeds), cave aged cheddar, maple cider vinagrette homemade rolls

fish couse1-butter poached lobster, vanilla seed risotto

fish course2-seared sea scallops, truffle potato ravioli, white wine fish sauce

little cocktail break- smoked duck breast, port fig reduction

meat course-braised bison short ribs, grilled cipolinni onion, root vegetable hash, 20 yr old baslamic

dessert- warm apple crisp, homemade pumpkin ice cream, drops of walnut oil

they are bringing the wine

i spent the better part of the day prepping all of this so now i just have to cook some stuff and assemble it. i probably could have taken them all out to eat cheaper, but i don't do this very often and i'm outta here in a few weeks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2007)

snoseek said:


> I have some friends coming over for tonight and i'm cooking a very lengthy dinner. all the plates will be small with spacing in between. they are all under specific orders not to eat after 11 am and do what it takes to induce the munchies about 1 hour before dinner. this will be the first real food i've cooked at home in a very long time, usually its just very simple food at home for me or more often than not i eat at work. here goes.
> 
> Salad course-bitter greens with roasted apples, pepitas (pumpkin seeds), cave aged cheddar, maple cider vinagrette homemade rolls
> 
> ...




Wow that sounds awesome..but how will they be able to induce the munchies???:blink:

I think I might get some Chinese food tonight...


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 13, 2007)

Smoking a Salmon Fillet in the BGE,  Perhaps some Long grain and wild rice.  Need to think of a veg.  A couple of Corozon de Agave and (mixer to be detirmined).  Nothing too fancy.


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2007)

snoseek said:


> I have some friends coming over for tonight and i'm cooking a very lengthy dinner. all the plates will be small with spacing in between. they are all under specific orders not to eat after 11 am and do what it takes to induce the munchies about 1 hour before dinner. this will be the first real food i've cooked at home in a very long time, usually its just very simple food at home for me or more often than not i eat at work. here goes.
> 
> Salad course-bitter greens with roasted apples, pepitas (pumpkin seeds), cave aged cheddar, maple cider vinagrette homemade rolls
> 
> ...


What an elaborate meal!  How did it go?


----------



## marcski (Oct 14, 2007)

Went for a hike today up at Minnewaska then had some lunch and then in the woods for a bike ride so I was quite hungry.  Cooked up some spinich and cheese tortellini and made a homemade pesto sauce.  Super yummy:  Fresh basil, garlic, extra virgin olive oil, pine nuts, freshy grated Pecorino-Romano and Parmigiano-Reggiano, a bit of salt and pepper and voila, all of about 5 - 10 mins. Also had steamed broccolli and cauliflower.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 15, 2007)

severine said:


> What an elaborate meal!  How did it go?



very good. tonight i had chicken wings, with leftover root veggie hash, and spinach (back to normal)


I think tomorrow i'll have peas and pasta (have leftover pasta dough from ravioli)


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2007)

snoseek said:


> very good. tonight i had chicken wings, with leftover root veggie hash, and spinach (back to normal)
> 
> 
> I think tomorrow i'll have peas and pasta (have leftover pasta dough from ravioli)


You have so much more energy than I do! :beer:

I have beef stew in the crockpot and Italian bread going in the bread machine.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a $25 gift card for a local sports bar I won last week playing poker so I might use that or I might go out to a seafood restaurant for lump crab meat.  This Friday night is a BBQ at my parents house and Saturday night is a family dinner out...so if I play my cards right...I might make it through the entire week without cooking once...which means no dishes...haha...actually I mostly just use plastic throwaway plates and plastic cups and plastic silverware...because I don't have a dishwasher in my apartment...Holla


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> actually I mostly just use plastic throwaway plates and plastic cups and plastic silverware...because I don't have a dishwasher in my apartment...Holla



That's not very green of you.  I recommend getting yourself a dishwasher.  Mine's short with dark hair.  Sometimes I have to kick it to get it going, but otherwise it runs OK.


holla



Ducks for cover!! 

:lol:


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> That's not very green of you.  I recommend getting yourself a dishwasher.  Mine's short with dark hair.  Sometimes I have to kick it to get it going, but otherwise it runs OK.
> 
> 
> holla
> ...


Just wait until you get a new model in about 10 years or so...the young ones need to be kicked on a regular basis, and then you sometimes have to wash the dishes again...:wink:


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> That's not very green of you.  I recommend getting yourself a dishwasher.  Mine's short with dark hair.  Sometimes I have to kick it to get it going, but otherwise it runs OK.
> 
> 
> holla
> ...





hammer said:


> Just wait until you get a new model in about 10 years or so...the young ones need to be kicked on a regular basis, and then you sometimes have to wash the dishes again...:wink:


Is that how you can tell it's time for a new one?  Guess I'm due to be replaced... Brian was washing the dishes yesterday. 

Hmmm... guess that means maybe it's MY turn to get a dishwasher....  Much better than a pool boy any day! :beer:


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2007)

severine said:


> Is that how you can tell it's time for a new one?  Guess I'm due to be replaced... Brian was washing the dishes yesterday.


You already have your replacement, you just have to wait until she can reach over the countertop and be (somewhat) trusted with breakable items...


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2007)

hammer said:


> You already have your replacement, you just have to wait until she can reach over the countertop and be (somewhat) trusted with breakable items...


Duh.  Please excuse the brain fog.  I misread what you typed.   (Or maybe I read it the way I wanted .... LOL)

Yeah, I remember when I became my mom's replacement to do...everything.  Cleaning sucks.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 15, 2007)

severine said:


> Duh.  Please excuse the brain fog.  I misread what you typed.   (Or maybe I read it the way I wanted .... LOL)
> 
> Yeah, I remember when I became my mom's replacement to do...everything.  Cleaning sucks.



Crap I have been doing all that stuff for myself for a while, and I'm male.  I'm not supposed to have to clean.

My parents retired in June, and have been making the most of their retirement.  I haven't seen them in almost 4 weeks.  They get home sometime this week, so I need to do some serious cleaning!  As for cooking, I have been eating alot of macaroni and cheese while they were gone.  Probly another box tonight......


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2007)

severine said:


> Duh.  Please excuse the brain fog.  I misread what you typed.   (Or maybe I read it the way I wanted .... LOL)
> 
> Yeah, I remember when I became my mom's replacement to do...everything.  Cleaning sucks.


Nope, my bad...I wasn't clear enough on who the replacement was.  Besides, I don't want to bust on Brian too much...I know what he can do to skiers when they are down. ;-)


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2007)

Tonight's dish


Whole Grain Mustard, Romano and Herb Crusted Australian Rack of Lamb stuffed with Merguez Sausage, Sauced with Bordelaise and paired with Buttermilk Mashed Potatoes, Zuchini, Summer Squash and Snow Peas.


Yes, I have food coma.

Don't know why, but lately, snow peas seem to be my vegetable of choice


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 19, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Tonight's dish
> 
> 
> Whole Grain Mustard, Romano and Herb Crusted Australian Rack of Lamb stuffed with Merguez Sausage, Sauced with Bordelaise and paired with Buttermilk Mashed Potatoes, Zuchini, Summer Squash and Snow Peas.
> ...



You da man.  Sounds awesome.

Tonight I made a bacon, broccoli, and cheddar quiche.  Its cooling at the moment.  Smells great.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> You da man.  Sounds awesome.
> 
> Tonight I made a bacon, broccoli, and cheddar quiche.  Its cooling at the moment.  Smells great.



well, considering I get a villian deal on high quality protein from my job selling it, when I have a Friday night to really work with the product and make a nice meal for the gf and I, I step up.  

That being said, I'm also a huge fan of quiche....yum


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 19, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> well, considering I get a villian deal on high quality protein from my job selling it, when I have a Friday night to really work with the product and make a nice meal for the gf and I, I step up.
> 
> That being said, I'm also a huge fan of quiche....yum



Quiche is so easy and a great way to get rid of left overs.

I already started on tomorrow's meal.  

- London broil marinated in soy sauce, brown sugar, hoisin sauce, dash of vinegar, garlic, fresh ginger, green onion, and crushed red pepper.  

- Chicken marinated in lemon, garlic, olive oil, and s&p.  

And to round things out I have some sweet italian sausage that I will hit with some mesquite smoke at the end.  Also making home made guac with avocados, garlic, sour cream, jalapeno, cilantro, cumin, lemon juice, s&p, and a dash of hot sauce.  All this for 6 people...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Quiche is so easy and a great way to get rid of left overs.
> 
> I already started on tomorrow's meal.
> 
> ...



NICE WORK

I love entertaining, especially the prepping and marinating the nigh before.  No one there to bother you.  Just you and the food.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 22, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Quiche is so easy and a great way to get rid of left overs.
> 
> I already started on tomorrow's meal.
> 
> ...



Tripple protien.  Very nice.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 22, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Tripple protien.  Very nice.



London broil, chicken, sausage, and I ened up doing some clams.  That makes 4.  ;-)

Sauteed garlic in some olive oil, crushed red pepper, s&p, lemon and lime zest and juice, parsley, and a Saranac Adirondack Lager.  Toss in those clams for 7 - 10 minutes and enjoy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 22, 2007)

Saturday night we went out to the Apollo Grill for my Moms birthday...

1st course Baked Brie with apples, crackers, and caramel..with a Bombay Saphire gin martini on the rocks with olives..

2nd course..Ceasar salad..

3rd course..Salmon in a citrus herb butter with parsley mashed potatoes and vegetables..and a Budweiser..

4th course..dessert plate..creme brule, apple crisp, peanut butter and chocolate mousse cake, and some sort of cheesecake..coffee.

5th course back home...Yuengling lager and a visit with my friend Mary Jane..


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 22, 2007)

We had Lil' Smoies for dinner, with the homemade grape jelly/ketchup/mustard sauce.
We were doing house work until 10.30 or so. It happens.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 22, 2007)

On a recent trip to the Whites found a new favorite restaurant at the Glen......The Red Parka.....I do a pretty good job on eating healthy but their homemade meatloaf on a slice of feshly baked bread smothered in a muchroom/onion gravy was as good as it sounded on the menu. It's nice to breakout once in awhile for some good old comfort food.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 22, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> On a recent trip to the Whites found a new favorite restaurant at the Glen......The Red Parka.....I do a pretty good job on eating healthy but their homemade meatloaf on a slice of feshly baked bread smothered in a muchroom/onion gravy was as good as it sounded on the menu. It's nice to breakout once in awhile for some good old comfort food.



That's healthy...protein and carbs..what more could you want???

I'm craving lump crab meat dipped in brown butter with a baked potato..and I know just the place... washed down with some Bass....my diet can start tomorrow..


----------



## snoseek (Oct 22, 2007)

chicken breast sauteed with spicy sausage and the last tomatoes from the garden, steamed brown rice with cracked wheat, swiss chard.

nothing fancy, simple, satisfying and most importantly the furthest thing from restaurant food i could possibly put together.


----------



## Brettski (Oct 23, 2007)

Filet Mignon Roast

Muchrooms Sauteed in Butter and Sherry

Oven roasted yukon gold potatoes

Sugar Snap peas

Spinach Salad with Bacon and Hard boiled eggs (Dresswing from Lidia's cook book)

Home made apple pie ala mode


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 24, 2007)

KFC

The healthy eating trend continues wonderfully.


----------



## hammer (Oct 24, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> KFC
> 
> The healthy eating trend continues wonderfully.


I had stayed away from fast food for a while...got a BK meal a few weeks ago.  For the number of calories I'd say it was the _least_ satisfying meal I've had...:???:


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2007)

Homemade baked mac & cheese
Baby veggies (wax beans, green beans, carrots)


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 24, 2007)

Nothing!  I'm travelling, and I'm sick of eating, I mean Dining out


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2008)

Deadheadskier Steak House Tonight

All Natural Painted Hills NY Strip served with Maitre'D Butter

Baked Potato

Creamed Spinach

Sauteed Mushrooms

....now all I need is a giant leather chair and a warm snifter of gran manier


----------



## dmc (Jan 16, 2008)

Pork chops and rice...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 16, 2008)

Mushroom soup and perogis


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Mushroom soup and perogis


 
Mmmm...... sounds good. My father-in-law picks wild mushrooms in Sweden and ships them over here, makes for some great soup as well as other dishes. Had perogis for lunch  Mexican for dinner


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Mmmm...... sounds good. My father-in-law picks wild mushrooms in Sweden and ships them over here, makes for some great soup as well as other dishes. Had perogis for lunch  Mexican for dinner



Our local Polish store has dried wild mushrooms, which are great for soup. They make their own perogis, too. Good stuff.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 18, 2008)

Here in PA they're spelled pierogies


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 18, 2008)

made a veggie stew last night; evoo, onion, garlic, basil, sweet potato, zucchini, bell pepper, white beans, fire roasted tomatoes, and some chicken stock.  delicious and filling.  its a rachel ray recipe.  i subbed the sweet pot. and white beans for regular potato and eggplant.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 18, 2008)

Right now I'm double fisting budweiser and guinness and eating jumbo shrimp while I'm doing laundry and packing for my Jackson Hole trip


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Right now I'm double fisting budweiser and guinness



WHAT?!?!?!?!  I don't know how to respond to that...

Who in their right mind would.....  umm.... nevermind....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?!  I don't know how to respond to that...
> 
> Who in their right mind would.....  umm.... nevermind....



ahahahahahaha....I wish I had a camara to show the cup of piss colored fizzy budweiser and the cup of dark creamy guinness..lol


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ahahahahahaha....I wish I had a camara to show the cup of piss colored fizzy budweiser and the cup of dark creamy guinness..lol



sacrelige...  just like only skiing groomers at JH... total sacrelige.... 

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> sacrelige...  just like only skiing groomers at JH... total sacrelige....
> 
> Enjoy the trip!



haha Whatever I enjoy the groomers at Jackson Hole..and I enjoy the steak at Red Lobster..lol

For dinner tonight I think I'm going to get take-out from Yoccos..cheesesteak and some pierogies perhaps..maybe a hot dog with extra secret sauce as well..I need to get my belly nice and round for the outdoor Jacuzzi in Jackson Hole


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

Gotta stretch out the old stomach for some Buba's BBQ!

Don't get too wide... You may have problems fitting through trees in Bivouac Woods..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> Gotta stretch out the old stomach for some Buba's BBQ!
> 
> Don't get too wide... You may have problems fitting through trees in Bivouac Woods..





Haha..those woods are wide open compared to most woods in VT,,a few nice rock hucks in there as well..

Bubbas is a must..their Brisket platter is the bomb deezy and it's BYOB so you can save a few bucks..


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 18, 2008)

We're having vegetarian guests over so the wife says it's butternut squash lasagna and some shrimp fra diavolo for dinner. Sounds funny but it'll probably be great. It's nice being married to someone who loves to cook, and ski, and bike , and hike . I better stop I'm bragging again.


----------



## layla17 (Jan 18, 2008)

The shrimp fra diavolo sounds amazing.  I've never had butternut squash lasagna, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2008)

Damn - i'm getting hungry...


----------



## severine (Jan 18, 2008)

No clue tonight.  I have to go out at some point to pick up Brian (no idea when) so that made it difficult to plan.  I'm also supposed to be back to eating healthier.  But it's the last thing I feel like doing right now.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2008)

Tomorrow night's dinner is going to be good. I got some really nice domestic lamb racks (really fat eye, good flavor) that I'm going to grill whole over charcoal. They are marinating right now in Harissa (north african chili garlic type paste) and evoo with some herbs. They're going with isreali cous cous (the big pearl stuff) mixed with spinach, tomato and fava beans. I have a whole pomegrante that I'm not sure where and what to do yet, maybe a pan sauce of some sort.


----------



## severine (Jan 18, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Tomorrow night's dinner is going to be good. I got some really nice domestic lamb racks (really fat eye, good flavor) that I'm going to grill whole over charcoal. They are marinating right now in Harissa (north african chili garlic type paste) and evoo with some herbs. They're going with isreali cous cous (the big pearl stuff) mixed with spinach, tomato and fava beans. I have a whole pomegrante that I'm not sure where and what to do yet, maybe a pan sauce of some sort.


Wowsers!  I don't think our home has ever seen such gourmet fare!

Ended up with frozen veggies mix (baby potatoes, baby carrots, broccoli, red peppers), a little butter, and some pecans.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 18, 2008)

sweet and sour turkey meatballs and left over veggie stew.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2008)

severine said:


> Wowsers!  I don't think our home has ever seen such gourmet fare!
> 
> Ended up with frozen veggies mix (baby potatoes, baby carrots, broccoli, red peppers), a little butter, and some pecans.



This is not normal for us-special occasion g.f.'s family coming into town-one of my few responsilities for the week. Usually we try to eat wholesome, simple and good food. I try to make it as cheap as possible, so scratch cooking is the way to go. We will make everthing from pasta, bread crumbs, salad dressing ect.. and manage to do it with very few ingredients in the house-this saves a ton of money. I try to make it not taste like restaurant food, because that's all I eat all summer-it royally blows (yes even fine dining, you wouldn't beleive how much butter, salt ect... in the food-thats what people want, but can't bring themselves to put so much in their own food).

Tonight is actually eggplant parm.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 18, 2008)

Sushi tonight. Yellowtail was particularly tasty.

That lamb sounds good, *snoseek*. One day I'll convince my wife that, if she tried it, she might like it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Tomorrow night's dinner is going to be good. I got some really nice domestic lamb racks (really fat eye, good flavor) that I'm going to grill whole over charcoal. They are marinating right now in Harissa (north african chili garlic type paste) and evoo with some herbs. They're going with isreali cous cous (the big pearl stuff) mixed with spinach, tomato and fava beans. I have a whole pomegrante that I'm not sure where and what to do yet, maybe a pan sauce of some sort.




Curious how much those domestics cost you per pound?  They are difficult to come by on the east cost, but I believe most of the producers are in Colorado, so perhaps it's reasonable there?

What's the size of the rack?  I sell Aussie 28+'s that at largest top out around 32oz for around $12/lb, so typically sold in stores for $18+/lb.  

I love the big fat eye's, but typically buy the 22-26oz racks at around $10.75.  Well, guess it would be $15 in a store.  I just find they're the perfect serving size for two, giving four nice chops.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Sushi tonight. Yellowtail was particularly tasty.
> 
> That lamb sounds good, *snoseek*. One day I'll convince my wife that, if she tried it, she might like it.




If you're trying to turn your wife on to lamb, stay away from New Zealand.  That is by far the the gamiest and one of the reasons many get turned off.

I believe you live in Boston?  If you'd like you're wife to get into lamb, go to Savenor's in Cambridge and have them order you some D'Artagnan lamb shanks, they're fantastic when prepared correctly.

Once you get them, ask me or better yet the chef, snoseek, how to prepare them.  You're wife will be requesting lamb often after you do.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2008)

Find a good "blanquette of lamb" recipe and make it for her. Don't tell her it's lamb-she won't know. If you blanch the lamb before you make the stew that will get rid of a lot of the blood and the flavor will be mild.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Tonight is actually eggplant parm.



Berkshire Pork Loin Parm cigars here.

Got a whole loin in last week and butchered it up for many different applications; roasts, stew meat, steaks and some thin slices for tonights dish

Pounded em out, egg washed em and dredged them with a bread crumb, parm mix, rolled them up with spinach inside (hence the 'cigars') roasted them off in the oven and topped with a nice tomato, basil cream

good stuff


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Curious how much those domestics cost you per pound?  They are difficult to come by on the east cost, but I believe most of the producers are in Colorado, so perhaps it's reasonable there?
> 
> What's the size of the rack?  I sell Aussie 28+'s that at largest top out around 32oz for around $12/lb, so typically sold in stores for $18+/lb.
> 
> I love the big fat eye's, but typically buy the 22-26oz racks at around $10.75.  Well, guess it would be $15 in a store.  I just find they're the perfect serving size for two, giving four nice chops.



G.F. bought them, big big bucks-she won't tell me, yes they're from Colorado. I used to buy Colorado lamb from campco-again big bucks. Eye is so freakin big I love it! I picked up some u4-8 shrimp also, they're like lobster tails! I miss working with this kind of stuff, soon enough I guess. I have seen some pretty big Aussie racks, I swear American lamb priced itself right out of the market.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Berkshire Pork Loin Parm cigars here.
> 
> Got a whole loin in last week and butchered it up for many different applications; roasts, stew meat, steaks and some thin slices for tonights dish
> 
> ...



My girlfriend would really like this. She will only eat pork that is pounded and fried or sauteed. She has it in her head pork is similar to eating human-and forget ribs ect....she loves bacon so we're cool. I could easily eat pork three nights per week.


----------



## severine (Jan 19, 2008)

This is a great way to have lamb, too.  In fact, I made that last winter and it was the first time Brian and I ever had lamb.  Different, but tasty!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2008)

snoseek said:


> I swear American lamb priced itself right out of the market.




If the dollar keeeps plummeting like it has been, American lamb, venison etc, will quickly seem like a good value.  The price for many meats from Australia, New Zealand and Canada have shot up 20% or more in the past four months due to the ass exchange rate and gas prices.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 19, 2008)

Morrocan chicken couscous with  a cinnamon/ raisen/almond sauce  combo and a carafe of chablis and a fresh bagguette----------------------AWESOME


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a bottom round roast in the crock pot with potatoes, carrots, onions, garlic, seasoned salt and a bottle of Saranac black & tan.   Looking forward to the results.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2008)

severine said:


> I have a bottom round roast in the crock pot with potatoes, carrots, onions, garlic, seasoned salt and a bottle of Saranac black & tan.   Looking forward to the results.


In case anyone was wondering, it's delicious!   5 hrs on high/1 hr on low in the crock pot and it's perfect.  I did cheat and use Tastefully Simple Onion Onion and Garlic Garlic instead of fresh (plus their Seasoned Salt), but no matter - the beer gave it an awesome different flavor.  This is a keeper recipe. 8)


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

Today the Zees will be enjoying Filet Mignon purchased at Shop Rite for $5.99 a pound. I will grill said piece of meat outside on our charcol grill in 20+ degree weather. Since purchasing a headlamp for hiking I refuse to give up our grill


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Today the Zees will be enjoying Filet Mignon purchased at Shop Rite for $5.99 a pound. I will grill said piece of meat outside on our charcol grill in 20+ degree weather. Since purchasing a headlamp for hiking I refuse to give up our grill


Good man! :beer: We normally use our grill year-round... except that the propane ran out months ago and Brian hasn't taken it to be refilled yet. :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Good man! :beer: We normally use our grill year-round... except that the propane ran out months ago and Brian hasn't taken it to be refilled yet. :roll:


 
Probably cause he's too busy posting. Take away his posting rights and see how much gets done around the house. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Good man! :beer: We normally use our grill year-round... except that the propane ran out months ago and Brian hasn't taken it to be refilled yet. :roll:





andyzee said:


> Probably cause he's too busy posting. Take away his posting rights and see how much gets done around the house. :lol:



Hey that's enough out of you two!  I'll get around to filling it eventually.... Like after ski season, when I actually have a second or two to spare...


----------



## Terry (Jan 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hey that's enough out of you two!  I'll get around to filling it eventually.... Like after ski season, when I actually have a second or two to spare...


Thats when I save all my honey do projects for- Mud season.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Today the Zees will be enjoying Filet Mignon purchased at Shop Rite for $5.99 a pound. I will grill said piece of meat outside on our charcol grill in 20+ degree weather. Since purchasing a headlamp for hiking I refuse to give up our grill



That is an incredible price for filet!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

snoseek said:


> That is an incredible price for filet!


 
Nothing new, ShopRite has a deal like that every once in awhile, you do have to buy a big piece though. I got one that was like 6 pounds. Oh, it was excellent!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Good man! :beer: We normally use our grill year-round... except that the propane ran out months ago and Brian hasn't taken it to be refilled yet. :roll:



For tailgating yesterday at the Patriots game, the group I go with had a total of *6 TANKS* of propane for the dual propane heaters and the dual dual burner camp stoves.  Made the meal of shrimp cocktail, New England Clam Chowder, Filet Mignon and Lobster tails great in a nice warm, heated tent great!

Tonights meal for me was a relatively "boring" Chicken Pomodorro Panini from Panera Bread with an apple and an iced tea.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Today the Zees will be enjoying Filet Mignon purchased at Shop Rite for $5.99 a pound. I will grill said piece of meat outside on our charcol grill in 20+ degree weather. Since purchasing a headlamp for hiking I refuse to give up our grill



Wow that's cheap. Are you sure it isn't Soy Fillet Mignon?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2008)

severine said:


> In case anyone was wondering, it's delicious!   5 hrs on high/1 hr on low in the crock pot and it's perfect.  I did cheat and use Tastefully Simple Onion Onion and Garlic Garlic instead of fresh (plus their Seasoned Salt), but no matter - the beer gave it an awesome different flavor.  This is a keeper recipe. 8)



Mmmmm.... It was pretty good!   Perfectly prepared...  Yummy...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Today the Zees will be enjoying Filet Mignon purchased at Shop Rite for $5.99 a pound. I will grill said piece of meat outside on our charcol grill in 20+ degree weather. Since purchasing a headlamp for hiking I refuse to give up our grill



Nice.  I love catching a great sale like that.  I scored a porterhouse at 9.99/lb last weekend.  So tasty.  Now you have me craving steak for dinner....


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Buffalo Wing in a Blanket*

You heard it right.  I can't remember the company but I've been buying these buffalo chicken sausages of a while now (they also make a sweet apple one too).  The other day I noticed that they sell them in cocktail size too.  So instead of the traditional pigs in a blanket we had buffalo wings in a blanket.  A little blue cheese dressing for dipping, yum!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Nice. I love catching a great sale like that. I scored a porterhouse at 9.99/lb last weekend. So tasty. Now you have me craving steak for dinner....


 

Well if there is a shoprite in your area, it's going on all week.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Well if there is a shoprite in your area, it's going on all week.



No Shoprite.  :-(  Shaws and Stop and Shop.  But don't fret, animal flesh will meet fire at my house tonight.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm torn tonight.  I'm picking up both kids from daycare/preschool and the wifey has been off getting her hair done/shopping all afternoon and won't be home until almost the kids bed time.  Will it be a quick call on the way home for chinese take out or will I be bold and see what I can whip up for the kids in the 15 odd minutes I'll have between when we get home and when the kids absolutely loose it do to hunger?????


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 23, 2008)

last night: Steak w/ Montreal Seasonings on the grill, Salad, sauteed mushrooms, sweet potato..

tonight: Tortollini over Pesto with fresh peas, fresh baked bread paired with a nice red wine


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2008)

Turkey Chili Con Carne is in the crockpot, as I type.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 4, 2008)

Did a pork roast last night- salt, pepper, garlic, sugar, cayenne as a rub, put it on the grill at about 250F for 7 hours. Dang tasty. my wife wanted to put barbecue sauce on it, but I didn't let her- did it North Carolina style (but didn't even need the vinegar sauce.) It's lunch today, with beans and rice.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 4, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Did a pork roast last night- salt, pepper, garlic, sugar, cayenne as a rub, put it on the grill at about 250F for 7 hours. Dang tasty. my wife wanted to put barbecue sauce on it, but I didn't let her- did it North Carolina style (but didn't even need the vinegar sauce.) It's lunch today, with beans and rice.



Nice.  I popped a pork shoulder in the crock pot on low for 10 hrs.  Rubbed it with a home-made BBQ blend.  Used some chicken broth in the crock pot for moisture.  I shredded it up and applied my home-made Carolina style sauce.  Slapped it on a bun with some home-made slaw and viola Super Bowl dinner!  

We will be having pork for lunch and dinner today.  Probably still enough for dinner tomorrow as well.  Life is good.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 26, 2008)

Bump for stoke..rack of lamb..salad..bread..


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2008)

Buffalo Chili the last two days. Grilled Chicken and salad today. Buffalo rib eye steak tomorrow. Found a buffalo farm in NJ


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 26, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Buffalo Chili the last two days. Grilled Chicken and salad today. Buffalo rib eye steak tomorrow. Found a buffalo farm in NJ



mmm Buffalo is good..but Buffalo from Dirty Jersey..lol..


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> mmm Buffalo is good..but Buffalo from Dirty Jersey..lol..


 
Raised on the farm and fed nothing but natural grains also grown on the farm. Not too far from you.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 26, 2008)

left over easter dinner = ham, prime rib, potatoes, beans, rolls


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Buffalo Chili the last two days. Grilled Chicken and salad today. Buffalo rib eye steak tomorrow. Found a buffalo farm in NJ



My company is from Jersey, we sell Buffalo from Canada though. Best on the market, but expensive.  Our 8oz Rib Eye steak sells in most stores for about $15.00


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh and tonight I'm having Seared Rabbit Loin with Salad


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Oh and tonight I'm having Seared Rabbit Loin with Salad



Where can you buy Rabbit loin?  You live in Maine so maybe they have that at Hannafords..


So out of curiosity.,..is there something comparable to Rabbit loin?  Is it good broiled as well?  What do you marinate it in?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 26, 2008)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Have you ever noticed how hard it is to fine a good restauraunt with Canibal cuisine?
> 
> "Donner: party of 4?  Donner: party of 3, Donner..."



ahahahaha


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Where can you buy Rabbit loin?  You live in Maine so maybe they have that at Hannafords..
> 
> 
> So out of curiosity.,..is there something comparable to Rabbit loin?  Is it good broiled as well?  What do you marinate it in?



If you go to most high end butcher shops in cities, they will be able to get it for you.  Rabbit is tough to describe.  The meat is like chicken in texture when raw and has sort of a white meat flavor when cooked, but not exactly chicken, not exactly pork.  It's actually the healthiest meat one can eat.  Extremely lean, low in cholesteral...considered the ultimate health food meat.

Broiling Rabbit would be somewhat tough.  The meat is not real uniform in shape, so your wouldn't get a real uniform cook through.  I haven't had rabbit in forever.  Most braise the legs, pull the meat and do like a mushroom cream suace for it.  Some take the loin and make a roulade out of it.  I'm sort of going Asian/Caribean with my marinade....soy, rum, cilantro, parsely, ginger, pepper and searing it.  Call it Kung Fu Jamican Rabbit I guess :lol: We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 26, 2008)

gnocchi with sauce parm and a salad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> If you go to most high end butcher shops in cities, they will be able to get it for you.  Rabbit is tough to describe.  The meat is like chicken in texture when raw and has sort of a white meat flavor when cooked, but not exactly chicken, not exactly pork.  It's actually the healthiest meat one can eat.  Extremely lean, low in cholesteral...considered the ultimate health food meat.
> 
> Broiling Rabbit would be somewhat tough.  The meat is not real uniform in shape, so your wouldn't get a real uniform cook through.  I haven't had rabbit in forever.  Most braise the legs, pull the meat and do like a mushroom cream suace for it.  Some take the loin and make a roulade out of it.  I'm sort of going Asian/Caribean with my marinade....soy, rum, cilantro, parsely, ginger, pepper and searing it.  Call it Kung Fu Jamican Rabbit I guess :lol: We'll see how it turns out.



Wow..that sounds awesome..I want a trip report of your dinner.  I don't think I've ever been to a butcher shop..but now I'm curious to check one out.  I know of one downtown.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> My company is from Jersey, we sell Buffalo from Canada though. Best on the market, but expensive. Our 8oz Rib Eye steak sells in most stores for about $15.00


 
This place has similiar pricing, expensive, but tasty and healthy. At least what I ate up to now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2008)

andyzee said:


> This place has similiar pricing, expensive, but tasty and healthy. At least what I ate up to now.



Fossil Farms?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Fossil Farms?


 

http://www.njbison.com/index.html


----------



## krisskis (Mar 27, 2008)

did the meatloaf, mashed taters and mixed veggies thing tonight before work...im so boring


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2008)

Brian made cheese/spinach raviolis.


----------



## krisskis (Mar 27, 2008)

severine said:


> Brian made cheese/spinach raviolis.



Thats what im making tomorrow...err..today when i vacate my ass from bed!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2008)

severine said:


> Brian made cheese/spinach raviolis.





krisskis said:


> Thats what im making tomorrow...err..today when i vacate my ass from bed!!



Just to clarify, when she said 'made' she meant that I poured the frozen raviolis from the bag into the pot of boiling water and cooked them for 6 minutes...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2008)

It's not even lunch time yet and I'm already thinking about what I'm having for dinner...maybe some Chinese food...Cold Seseme noodles..Hot and Sour Soup..and a Spring Roll...mmmm..washed down with some Magic Hat #9..


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Just to clarify, when she said 'made' she meant that I poured the frozen raviolis from the bag into the pot of boiling water and cooked them for 6 minutes...


Hey, some guys can't even handle that much.  Allow me to give you some credit! 

Tonight... I was thinking of making turkey chili.  Depends on how motivated I am.  It's just me and the kids and since I'll probably be the only one eating it, I may skip it.  Then again, if I'm really feeling motivated, I may go for homemade baked mac & cheese.  DD loves that!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

Veal Marsella


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 27, 2008)

I just made Chicken Parm with Penne pasta.....it was tasty:-D


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm impressed, Tim!  Would you give Brian lessons?

I ended up making homemade baked mac & cheese (with a roux!) with a side of broccoli and cauliflower.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 27, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm impressed, Tim!  Would you give Brian lessons?
> 
> I ended up making homemade baked mac & cheese (with a roux!) with a side of broccoli and cauliflower.



I am the cook of the house. In High school and through part of college I worked in a resturaunt. I started off washing dishes, then busing table, then bar tending, then food prep, and finnally spent my last year there cooking behind the line. My mother also taught my bother, sister and I all to cook at a very early age. When we were teenagers each one of us had to cook for the family once a month.

When Randi and I first started dating her idea of cooking was pouring cereal into a bowl and adding milk. She has come along way since then. She can now cook almost as well as I can...............almost;-)


----------



## Paul (Mar 27, 2008)

Grilled salmon with couscous and mixed veg and legumes on the side.

One thing about Rabbit, you need to eat some fat either with it, or during the day. Its really high in protein and there's like no fat at all. Sometimes too much of a good thing.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> Grilled salmon with couscous and mixed veg and legumes on the side.
> 
> One thing about Rabbit, you need to eat some fat either with it, or during the day. Its really high in protein and there's like no fat at all. Sometimes too much of a good thing.....



Trust me, I tout the health benefits of rabbit like a good salesman, but my diet is anything but healthy.  


No fat shortage here :lol:


For instance tonight: Filet Mignon, Smoked Bacon Mashed Potatoes and Salad


----------



## ckofer (Mar 27, 2008)

More frikken ham.


----------



## Paul (Mar 27, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Trust me, I tout the health benefits of rabbit like a good salesman, but my diet is anything but healthy.
> 
> 
> No fat shortage here :lol:
> ...



MMmmmmmmm bacon.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> MMmmmmmmm bacon.....




was it you who posted this once????

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...12&start=10&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## Paul (Mar 27, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> was it you who posted this once????
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...12&start=10&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0



Yup, I think some others did as well. 

Its that good. Like a tasty vortex...


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2008)

I went a little crazy tonight.  Made Toll House Pie, too.  And it's the first time I've made a pie crust from scratch since my freshman year of high school Foods class.   It's cooling now... looks good!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> Yup, I think some others did as well.
> 
> Its that good. Like a tasty vortex...




my greasy lover, bacon


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am the cook of the house. In High school and through part of college I worked in a resturaunt. I started off washing dishes, then busing table, then bar tending, then food prep, and finnally spent my last year there cooking behind the line. My mother also taught my bother, sister and I all to cook at a very early age. When we were teenagers each one of us had to cook for the family once a month.
> 
> When Randi and I first started dating her idea of cooking was pouring cereal into a bowl and adding milk. She has come along way since then. She can now cook almost as well as I can...............almost;-)


I am impressed!  When I met Brian, he mostly ate reheated frozen chicken nuggets with tator tots, Pizza Hut, or boxed mac & cheese.  He's gotten better, but he still mostly sticks with reheating foods.  

I, on the other hand,don't branch out much with my cooking because he is such a picky eater.  But I LOVE to bake.   I've been doing a lot of it this winter since I can send the treats in to Sundown for all the lifties to enjoy (and thereby preventing us from gaining 50 lbs in a few short months LOL).


----------



## snoseek (Mar 27, 2008)

Went out for mexican tonight and got Carne asada plate and one crispy chili rellano. Sooo good and the two of us ate for under 30 with 2 strong margeritas. I'm so addicted to chili rellanos. They are how I judge a good mexican restaurant, if they get it right I'll come back every time.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2008)

severine said:


> I went a little crazy tonight.  Made Toll House Pie, too.  And it's the first time I've made a pie crust from scratch since my freshman year of high school Foods class.   It's cooling now... looks good!



mmmm... it was yummy too.  Probably shouldn't have eaten the whole thing...


----------



## snoseek (Mar 27, 2008)

severine said:


> I went a little crazy tonight.  Made Toll House Pie, too.  And it's the first time I've made a pie crust from scratch since my freshman year of high school Foods class.   It's cooling now... looks good!



MMMMMMM. With a tall glass of cold milk. MMMMMMMM


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 28, 2008)

Went 100% grilled last night- pork tenderloin with a dry rub of oregano, dry mustard, salt, pepper, grilled whole, and skewers of potatos, peppers, and onions. First time I've grilled potatoes- turned out pretty well, except it's tough to effectively judge doneness on the taters.

I'm just upset there wasn't any pork left over for lunch today.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am the cook of the house. In High school and through part of college I worked in a resturaunt. I started off washing dishes, then busing table, then bar tending, then food prep, and finnally spent my last year there cooking behind the line. My mother also taught my bother, sister and I all to cook at a very early age. When we were teenagers each one of us had to cook for the family once a month.
> 
> When Randi and I first started dating her idea of cooking was pouring cereal into a bowl and adding milk. She has come along way since then. She can now cook almost as well as I can...............almost;-)



Tim gives me too much credit. I never added milk. Tonight is my night to cook, so I am stewing up a wolfpack game & a coupon for one (1) free hotdog or slice of pizza and beer.


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Tim gives me too much credit. I never added milk. Tonight is my night to cook, so I am stewing up a wolfpack game & a coupon for one (1) free hotdog or slice of pizza and beer.


NICE. :beer:

Tonight will be turkey chili.  Or turkey meatloaf w/pepper relish/garlic mashed potatoes/veg.  I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Paul (Mar 28, 2008)

snoseek said:


> . I'm so addicted to chili rellanos. They are how I judge a good mexican restaurant, if they get it right I'll come back every time.



Same here.

Can't wait, in 2 weeks I'll be in Playa del Carmen. Gonna gorge myself...


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 1, 2008)

My wife made a simple dinner of Kielbasa and Green Beans and I am following it up with chocolate souffle and the hounds are circling the oven in anticipation of good eats for dessert.


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2008)

Cupboards were bare.  Went to the grocery store and by the time I got home, it was already well after 9PM.  So I had Kraft 3 Cheese Mac & Cheese.   Haven't had that in a LONG time.  Earlier in the day, I did make White Russian Brownies though.  Mmmmmm... dessert.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 1, 2008)

Peanut butter sandwich, some carrots, and an orange.

It's too much work to cook an actual meal for one person. Every once in a while I'll put the effort in, but probably not more than once a month. About half the time it's pasta, with random crap the other times (frozen pizza, toasted tuna & cheeze, George Foreman'd chicken, etc.)


----------



## krisskis (Apr 3, 2008)

Made tacos last night...yummy!! Sour cream, lettuce, nice ripe tomatoes, beef, salsa...OMG...im getting heartburn again!! Have no idea what im making tonight :-(


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2008)

Irish Lamb Stew experiment last night was not a winner. 

Tonight will probably be something simple.  Probably some kind of pasta.  After all the effort I put into yesterday's flop, I'd rather take it easy tonight.


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Irish Lamb Stew experiment last night was not a winner.
> 
> Tonight will probably be something simple.  Probably some kind of pasta.  After all the effort I put into yesterday's flop, I'd rather take it easy tonight.


I'm betting you were a tad distracted while preparing dinner.  The family should understand.:wink:

My dinner was simple.
One of our favourites for a low cal quick meal(because fish cooks so fast).
Grilled marinated salmon on a bed of rice with cranberries and glazed apples.
I cheat a little with the rice.  Cook a bunch up ahead of time with the cranberries and apples, a few green onions sometimes, then freeze it.  Then when I want a fast meal, I can just add a touch of water and microwave for 2 minutes.

Yum!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 6, 2008)

Tonight I'm going over to my parents house for dinner..probably pizza..but I'm psyched to do some cooking tomorrow night.  It was rough spending the last week in Stowe and eating out every meal..lol


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Tonight I'm going over to my parents house for dinner..probably pizza..but I'm psyched to do some cooking tomorrow night.  It was rough spending the last week in Stowe and eating out every meal..lol


You cook?  

Dinner tonight was.... Wendy's on the way home from Okemo.  But I think I'm making pot roast for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 7, 2008)

Cheese fondue last night, steak kabobs tonight.
Grilled shrimp tomorrow
Grileld chicken Wednesday
Grilled pork loin Thursday
Sushi Friday

(That should take care of my posting here for the week)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 7, 2008)

Marinating buffalo london broil for tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 7, 2008)

severine said:


> You cook?
> 
> .



a couple times a month


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2008)

Strip Steak from Outback..baked potato with butter and bacon bits..house salad extra croutons..tangy tomatoe dressing on the side..washed down with some Wheat beer..


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2008)

Dueling Ribeyes - Beef and Buffalo

haven't picked the sides or the sauce yet.  I have some nice dried morels though that I'll probably incorporate somehow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Dueling Ribeyes - Beef and Buffalo
> 
> haven't picked the sides or the sauce yet.  I have some nice dried morels though that I'll probably incorporate somehow.





Nice I definitely want to read a TR of that meal...what are morels?


----------



## severine (Apr 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> what are morels?


Mushrooms.

I've been feeling REALLY lazy lately.   PT tonight, too, so probably nothing special for dinner.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice I definitely want to read a TR of that meal...what are morels?



Little mushroom nuggets sent from heaven.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 9, 2008)

Why don't I know about morals???  I never see them on a restaurant menu or at the grocery store..and I never get to eat rabbit either..yikes..I'm starving..


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2008)

Morels are a wild mushroom....can't be grown.  Their season is from right about now (though there are none in the states currently) to mid-September during a good season.  There are some on the market now from Turkey which are VERY nice.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2008)

Fried chicken liver.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 9, 2008)

Stouffers frozen dinner...pot roast..and some chex mix and diet pepsi..dieting sucks..


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Stouffers frozen dinner...pot roast..and some chex mix and diet pepsi..dieting sucks..



What kind of diet includes a Hungry Man meal and some cereal?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 10, 2008)

I made swedish meatballs with gravy and noodles for dinner yesterday and we had chocolate zabaglione with strawberries for dessert.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 10, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> What kind of diet includes a Hungry Man meal and some cereal?



It wasn't a hungryman..it was a 300 calorie thing..boo..I want chinese food..


----------



## severine (Apr 10, 2008)

Lean Cuisine?  Ick.  I'd rather exercise more than eat any more of that crap.  I've eaten enough of that puke to last a lifetime.

I don't know what dinner tonight will be.  Have to get over to the ski shop to have my boots looked at so there's no time to make dinner.  Guess we'll be eating somewhere on the way home.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 10, 2008)

Maybe I'll make some sort of beef or chicken stirfry with rice..or order chinese food..

$2 Magic Hat #9 drafts at the local bar...steezy


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2008)

Grilled red snapper with pilaf rice and someking of tasty salad my wife made.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 10, 2008)

I have chicken cacatorri (sp?) thats been going in the crock pot from before skiing today. The meat is falling off the bone.


----------



## severine (Apr 10, 2008)

TGIFridays.  Jack Daniels burger with fries, side salad, water.  I promise, I'm cooking tomorrow night!

Magic Hat #9 sounded so good, I picked some up on the way home.  All the Sam Adams was off the shelf.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2008)

Bump for stoke...


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2008)

Thinking about stopping at the store to see what looks good to grill tonight for me.  My wife has the kids at swimming lessons so I'm solo for dinner tonight.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 23, 2008)

Ribs and home made mac and cheese.
Probably.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2008)

Contemplating some take out chinese vs. left over "whatever's in the fridge"  - need to first see how good/bad the kids were today when I pick them up from daycare and preschool this afternoon!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm taking my grandma out to the local seafood restaurant for lump crab meat...tomorrow night I have a date..I'm probably hitting a local brewary..


----------



## Paul (Apr 23, 2008)

Grilled Tequila Lime Turkey. Last night was Grilled Mahi Mahi with homemade salsa. After a week there, I can't stop eating Mexican and Mexican influenced food. :-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2008)

Paul said:


> Grilled Tequila Lime Turkey. Last night was Grilled Mahi Mahi with homemade salsa. After a week there, I can't stop eating Mexican and Mexican influenced food. :-D



I'm in the mood for Mexican..a visit to Taco Bell is in order:-D


----------



## snoseek (Apr 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm in the mood for Mexican..a visit to Taco Bell is in order:-D



http://www.locococos.com/


If you're ever in Maine go here and get a burrito. You will never go to taco bell again, I promise.


----------



## Paul (Apr 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm in the mood for Mexican..a visit to Taco Bell is in order:-D



Ha! Taco Bell is about as Mexican as Gefilte Fish and Manishevitz Wine.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm in the mood for Mexican..a visit to Taco Bell is in order:-D


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm taking my grandma out to the local seafood restaurant for lump crab meat...tomorrow night I have a date..I'm probably hitting a local brewary..



Going to dinner with your grandmother two nights in a row does not qualify as a "date."


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Going to dinner with your grandmother two nights in a row does not qualify as a "date."



funny...but tomorrow night I'm going out with a 28 year old girl from match.com:flame:


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> funny...but tomorrow night I'm going out with a 28 year old girl from match.com:flame:



SexyBiguns696969?

Yeah, that's not a girl.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> funny...but tomorrow night I'm going out with a 28 year old girl from match.com:flame:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


>



Big women need loving too...lol..


----------



## snoseek (Apr 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Big women need loving too...lol..



You do realize you must do a big girl to get accepted into heaven.


----------



## Paul (Apr 23, 2008)

snoseek said:


> You do realize you must do a big girl to get accepted into heaven.



Cool, there's hope for me yet....


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2008)

Chicken breasts in the crockpot cooking in pasta sauce.  I'll add mozzarella when it's near dinner time and serve over egg noodles.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2008)

snoseek said:


> You do realize you must do a big girl to get accepted into heaven.



been there done her..lol


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2008)

BTW, GSS, good luck on your date.  My in-laws have had a lot of good luck with match.com.  I hope it works out for you!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2008)

severine said:


> BTW, GSS, good luck on your date.  My in-laws have had a lot of good luck with match.com.  I hope it works out for you!



Thanks..I talked to her on the phone for over an hour the other day and she seems really cool.  2 years ago I was pretty active with match.com and jdate and had mixed results..anyway maybe I'll post a TR..:-D

3 more hours until some crab bisque and lump crab meat dipped in butter..my diet starts tomorrow..


----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Thanks..I talked to her on the phone for over an hour the other day and she seems really cool.  2 years ago I was pretty active with match.com and jdate and had mixed results..anyway maybe I'll post a TR..:-D
> ..



Bump.  So any TR's from last night????


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Bump.  So any TR's from last night????



I had a really good date and we both want to see each other again..and it couldn't have come at a better time since ski season is now over for me so I have lots of free time..


On topic..I'm craving some Outback takeout..it's been almost 2 weeks...I'll probably splurge and get grilled shrimp on the Barbie and a strip steak...mmmmm..washed down with a bunch of beer..my diet starts tomorrow..


----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I had a really good date and we both want to see each other again..and it couldn't have come at a better time since ski season is now over for me so I have lots of free time..
> 
> 
> On topic..I'm craving some Outback takeout..it's been almost 2 weeks...I'll probably splurge and get grilled shrimp on the Barbie and a strip steak...mmmmm..washed down with a bunch of beer..my diet starts tomorrow..



Does she ski???  Or else one might guess that issue *might* be a problem given how often you head to the hill 

And Mr. T say's your diet starts today!


----------



## severine (Apr 25, 2008)

Gonna try making hamburger pie tonight (I guess it's sort of like shepherd's pie????).  The kids should really like it.  Fresh strawberries for dessert.  No need to dress them up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Does she ski???  Or else one might guess that issue *might* be a problem given how often you head to the hill
> 
> And Mr. T say's your diet starts today!



No she tried skiing and in my mind..being with a skier isn't that important..my Dad plays golf 100 days a year and my Mom doesn't play at all which is great for her because she gets the house to herself alot..anyway..there will be a 2nd date which is mad steezy yo.2nd date might be hiking though..and no the diet starts tomorrow..along with major spring cleaning of my messy apartment..


----------



## severine (Apr 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> No she tried skiing and in my mind..being with a skier isn't that important..my Dad plays golf 100 days a year and my Mom doesn't play at all which is great for her because she gets the house to herself alot..anyway..there will be a 2nd date which is mad steezy yo.2nd date might be hiking though..and no the diet starts tomorrow..along with major spring cleaning of my messy apartment..


Good luck with date #2!  Glad the first one went so well!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 25, 2008)

severine said:


> Good luck with date #2!  Glad the first one went so well!



Thank you..


----------



## snoseek (Apr 25, 2008)

Date #2 = good times usually.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

I've got to bump this thread..

Microwave popcorn..salad..Ribeye..no dessert..I meant to get Ben and Jerrys..but forgot..oh well


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've got to bump this thread..
> 
> Microwave popcorn..salad..Ribeye..no dessert..I meant to get Ben and Jerrys..but forgot..oh well



Did the ribeye as well - nice 500 degree grill, some Montreal Steak seasoning, some dried onion chips, 3 minutes each side, some sauteed mushrooms and a cold Sam Adams summer ale - yummy!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

I'm drinking Summer Ale..The Ribeye is in the oven right now..I used a little bit of soy sauce and salt..I'm broiling it..I'm guessing about 6 minutes on each side..but it's thick..I'll see..time to check on it..


----------



## severine (May 25, 2008)

I had a lot of picnic food today that was fantastic (thank goodness I had an appetite today!).  No dinner because I ate enough earlier in the day. 

Let's see, what I actually ate included ribs, chili dip w/tortilla chips, garden salad, hot dog, cheeseburger, pineapple upside down cake (the little guy's birthday cake that I made), some fruit salad, a chocolate covered strawberry, and an Italian cookie.


----------



## krisskis (May 25, 2008)

Dinner tonight was flank steak, nicely marinated, fresh corn on the cob on the grill and twice baked cheddar and sour cream baked taters


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 25, 2008)

Burgers, boneless chix breast, corn cob, brussel sprouts and homefries (leftovers), Heiny, mojitos, ice cream for dessert.


----------



## krisskis (May 28, 2008)

G**Damn McDonalds!! Lacrosse playoffs with the daughter and no time to cook and had to get to work on time...still tasting those burgers!!


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2008)

Last night was a fine assortment of chilled meats served with chilled marinated vegetables serevd with a fine carmelly flavored carbonated beverage.  A.K.A. cold left overs and a soda


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

After work..I'm going running..then off to the Supermarket...maybe surf and turf...don't worry kids..I'll write a nice dinner TR....I still have 5 Sam Adams summers left as well...I need to remember to get Ben and Jerrys Cherry Garcia this time...


----------



## ctenidae (May 28, 2008)

I'm flying solo tonight, so probably leftover grilled pork loin from last night with mac and cheese (4 for $1 store brand- the best kind)


----------



## hardline (May 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> After work..I'm going running..then off to the Supermarket...maybe surf and turf...don't worry kids..I'll write a nice dinner TR....I still have 5 Sam Adams summers left as well...I need to remember to get Ben and Jerrys Cherry Garcia this time...



in my drunken steeze on memorial day i took out the cherry and  left it counter till it melted. so no ice cream for me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

After a run in the park..I didn't feel like cooking..I just got some Carrabas takeout...Sirloin Marsela...Ceasar salad..and a side of some sort of spicy pasta..along with some Sam Adams summer...no ice cream...Later tonight I'm going to need a long walk to burn off part of this meal..

Tomorrow night I want to cook..


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2008)

Had a sandwich with Boar's Head Londonport Roast Beef, some Vermont Cheddar, sliced tomato, a little lettuce on a cuban role.  Now I'm debating which flavor of Ben & Jerry's that my wife bought today that I'm going to have a couple of bites of,  Cinnamon Buns or Cinnamon Oatmeal Cookie

Cinnamon Oatmeal Cookie won the battle!


----------



## hardline (May 29, 2008)

made a ham, bacon, and cheddar cheese  omlet


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2008)

Roasted Rack of Venison, Garlic/Rosemary Jus, Baked Potato and Salad with a Vidalia Onion dressing


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 4, 2008)

Turkey club on a croissant.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 4, 2008)

I went out to dinner at Carrabas with my parents..Bread dipped in spice infused EVOO..Ceaser salad..Veal Picatta with garlic mashed..I was a good boy and only ate 1/3 of the mashed tators..and I drank diet coke instead of beer.  It's tough to beat a free dinner..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

Grabbed a cheeseburger and a salad at the Red Robin across the street from the hotel I'm staying at.


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2008)

Wacky Mac rotini with eggplant parm pasta sauce (jar... I know, bad!).


----------



## hardline (Jun 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Grabbed a cheeseburger and a salad at the Red Robin across the street from the hotel I'm staying at.



what the salad for? to make you feel better about the cheesebuger.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2008)

hardline said:


> what the salad for? to make you feel better about the cheesebuger.



Nope,  I'll rarely order fries and will almost always get a salad - gotta get my real veggies one way or another.  Plus, I don't feel as guilty then about ordering the 2nd or 3rd or maybe even 4th beer with dinner


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

Gazpacho, Thick cut turkey in some sort of Marinade..maybe some turkey bacon...potato skins..Sam Adams summer..fruit salad..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 5, 2008)

Cornish hen on the grille, grilled veggies, chop salad.


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 6, 2008)

It's Friday and I don't feel like cooking, so hubby's bring home some Thai....yummmy.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 6, 2008)

Pizza tonight.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jun 6, 2008)

Just had Mongolian BBQ in Austin, TX.


----------



## hardline (Jun 6, 2008)

Skier75 said:


> It's Friday and I don't feel like cooking, so hubby's bring home some Thai....yummmy.



i had thai too.


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Pizza tonight.


Me, too.  4 cheese pizza from a local pizza joint.  I really need to get to the grocery store... whole bunch of ingredients in the house, but they're mostly for dessert.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

One slice of Pepperoni pizza, leftover gaspacho, pretzals..water..

No ice cream and no beer...I'll probably lose a pound.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 7, 2008)

The debate is going on right now. My wife wants to goto the new real fancy steak place by were staying right now and drop probably $150 by the time dinner and a couple of drinks are had, and I want to goto the nice brew pub right on the banks of the Hudson River and have a couple of craft brews (they have a maple brown nut ale which is mighty tasty) and a burger while sitting riverside on a deck enjoying the evening.

My hunch is I'll be putting on the fancier clothes and dropping some $$ tonight.  Not so bad in that today is our 11th anniversary


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

Polished off the oysters, gonna have the ceviche a little later. Got all the veg prepped for it. Just gotta steam off some shrimps for it, lime juice makes em tough.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The debate is going on right now. My wife wants to goto the new real fancy steak place by were staying right now and drop probably $150 by the time dinner and a couple of drinks are had, and I want to goto the nice brew pub right on the banks of the Hudson River and have a couple of craft brews (they have a maple brown nut ale which is mighty tasty) and a burger while sitting riverside on a deck enjoying the evening.
> 
> My hunch is I'll be putting on the fancier clothes and dropping some $$ tonight.  Not so bad in that today is our 11th anniversary



We expect a dinner TR...I'm going to the supermarket in a few.  I'm starving like marvin after my 10+ mile walk.  I think I'm going to make a salad, maybe some thincrust frozen pizza and some sort pf steak...oh yeah and I'm getting ice cream and popsicles..Wow it's 6:30PM on a Saturday and I haven't had one beer yet..I'll drink quite a few in a little bit though..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Polished off the oysters, gonna have the ceviche a little later. Got all the veg prepped for it. Just gotta steam off some shrimps for it, lime juice makes em tough.



I just looked up on google to see what a ceviche is...I've had that before at a local restaurant..it's a mango salad with crab in it.

Moe are you drunk??


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just looked up on google to see what a ceviche is...I've had that before at a local restaurant..it's a mango salad with crab in it.
> 
> Moe are you drunk??



Uh, the operative word there is "local". Mango and crab sounds kinda gross. Buzzed, but not drunk. I rarely get stinkin drunk. I like buzz maintenance.

This is pretty close to my recipe, but I add more seafood variety.
http://www.recipezaar.com/8899


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Uh, the operative word there is "local". Mango and crab sounds kinda gross. Buzzed, but not drunk. I rarely get stinkin drunk. I like buzz maintenance.



When I start drinking beer in about an hour..I'll do my best to achieve buzz maintenence...2 beers an hour for me is good..anything slower and the beer gets warm..I don't know how the tailgaters do it who start at 8:00AM


----------



## drjeff (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When I start drinking beer in about an hour..I'll do my best to achieve buzz maintenence...2 beers an hour for me is good..anything slower and the beer gets warm..*I don't know how the tailgaters do it who start at 8:00AM*



It's all about the pre season training GSS!  :beer:


----------



## Terry (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When I start drinking beer in about an hour..I'll do my best to achieve buzz maintenence...2 beers an hour for me is good..anything slower and the beer gets warm..I don't know how the tailgaters do it who start at 8:00AM


It takes years of practice. You have to learn to pace yourself.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The debate is going on right now. My wife wants to goto the new real fancy steak place by were staying right now and drop probably $150 by the time dinner and a couple of drinks are had, and I want to goto the nice brew pub right on the banks of the Hudson River and have a couple of craft brews (they have a maple brown nut ale which is mighty tasty) and a burger while sitting riverside on a deck enjoying the evening.
> 
> My hunch is I'll be putting on the fancier clothes and dropping some $$ tonight.  Not so bad in that today is our 11th anniversary




Thanks for the reminder our 11th is under a month away. I need to start planning something or I'll be shelling out big time $ trying to pull it together at the last minute.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy anniversary, Dr J.


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Uh, the operative word there is "local". Mango and crab sounds kinda gross. Buzzed, but not drunk. I rarely get stinkin drunk. I like buzz maintenance.
> 
> This is pretty close to my recipe, but I add more seafood variety.
> http://www.recipezaar.com/8899



" buzz maintenance" i am going to have to use that.


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

just busted out the day old thai food. mmmmm i think is time for some stone cold creamery. no cooking tonight its to hot.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 7, 2008)

Tempura fried shrimp , seafood ( lobster,scallop,baby shrimp ) newberg, Cesar salad, broiled haddock, and red tater salad. 

I missed Friday fish fry , Am I over compensating ? ...........NAAAH  !


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Tempura fried shrimp , seafood ( lobster,scallop,baby shrimp ) newberg, Cesar salad, broiled haddock, and red tater salad.
> 
> I missed Friday fish fry , Am I over compensating ? ...........NAAAH  !



sounds good, i want some.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 7, 2008)

There's always an extra plates worth just in case someone pops in.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 7, 2008)

Just finished nicely grilled mahi mahi, rice with cilantro salsa and salad. We shared a dozen little necks on the half shell while the fish grilled.


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> There's always an extra plates worth just in case someone pops in.



thanks


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

O.K. I'm back from the supermarket..and just cracked open beer #1..no buzz maintenence for me..I'll probably drink a beer every 15-20 minutes until I fall asleep/pass out.  I made a salad with tomatoes, artichoke hearts, mushrooms and a hard boiled egg from the salad bar.  Then I'll be making a thin crust California pizza kitchen margherita pizza.  I'll probably eat half of that and then save the rest for breakfast..then a thin cut Porterhouse steak..about 9-10 ounces..and I bought Italian ice as well..a nice late dinner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Happy anniversary, Dr J.



Didn't he play for the Sixers..lol


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2008)

it was too damn hot to cook tonight so we ordered a pizza


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Not so bad in that today is our 11th anniversary


Congratulations!!!!  :beer:

Went out with my friend.  Had that Applebee's thing with the 3 different appetizers... it was ok.  I don't think I'll order that again.  Then had some Carvel softserve for dessert.  Plus 2 Bahama Mamas with dinner.

My crazy night is over already so I'm just taking it easy...still a little buzzed.  Maybe I need some buzz maintenance, too.  :beer:


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 7, 2008)

Little Necks, Top Necks, Cherry Stones,Mahogany's and Quahogs, all have their place.......
In my diet.
We've been on on an oysters Rockefeller kick for a while, lately the Maryland malpaque oysters lack the briney liqueur for eating raw. 
Ever try razor,propeller or, goeduck (pronounced: Gooey duck) clams ? 
I've never met a mollusk or a bivalve that I didn't like..........................to eat.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Little Necks, Top Necks, Cherry Stones,Mahogany's and Quahogs, all have their place.......
> In my diet.
> We've been on on an oysters Rockefeller kick for a while, lately the Maryland malpaque oysters lack the briney liqueur for eating raw.
> Ever try razor,propeller or, goeduck (pronounced: Gooey duck) clams ?
> I've never met a mollusk or a bivalve that I didn't like..........................to eat.



I tried raw oysters a few weeks ago at the local Seafood restaurant as they give 5 for free with a drink purchase during happy hour.  I ate one and it was just not the right consistency..slimy so that was it..the bartender said you need to use alot of cocktail sauce.  My favorite seafood dish of late is lump crab meat chilled and dipped in cocktail sauce.  Crab cocktail as they say..served in a Martini glass..with Sam Adams summer ale.  

Clams are really big around here..I had sauteed clams recently in a butter/garlic sauce and they were the bomb deezy..


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 7, 2008)

Oyster is a love um or hate um thing 
Lump crab is kind of a generic term for a few type of crustacean,
 The show Deadliest Catch has made many people aware of the variety available on the west coast Reds, Kings ,Opelieo etc.
 The east coast Snow,Spider and Queen crab all get "lumped" together


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 7, 2008)

My experience with clams is on-the-halfshell cherrystones or little necks. I've certainly had steamers and chowder and I'm on a never ending search for the world's best crab cakes. 

I find that there's a much greater variation in the flavor of different oysters than there are in different clams. I like oysters on the halfshell with but a spritz of lemon. Good cocktail sauce or fresh horseradish for clams.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> My experience with clams is on-the-halfshell cherrystones or little necks. I've certainly had steamers and chowder and I'm on a never ending search for the world's best crab cakes.
> 
> I find that there's a much greater variation in the flavor of different oysters than there are in different clams. I like oysters on the halfshell with but a spritz of lemon. Good cocktail sauce or fresh horseradish for clams.




Jersey is the land of the hard clam, and swimmer crabs, here it's all lobster and steamer 
any way you boil um'  their all good eats.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Oyster is a love um or hate um thing
> Lump crab is kind of a generic term for a few type of crustacean,
> The show Deadliest Catch has made many people aware of the variety available on the west coast Reds, Kings ,Opelieo etc.
> The east coast Snow,Spider and Queen crab all get "lumped" together



The Alaskan King Crab Legs are great..but they're like 20-30 bucks a pounds.  I like ordering crabmeat cocktail with either brown butter or cocktail sauce for dipping.  Less messy than other varieties.  My grandmother loves fried softshell crabs.  Back when I lived in Maine..some restaurants served a lazy lobster which had all the meat removed.  I personally enjoy getting down and dirty with lobster.  I've been known to suck the juice out of the antenna and I enjoy the tamale(the green gook)..


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Alaskan King Crab Legs are great..but they're like 20-30 bucks a pounds.  I like ordering crabmeat cocktail with either brown butter or cocktail sauce for dipping.  Less messy than other varieties.  My grandmother loves fried softshell crabs.  Back when I lived in Maine..some restaurants served a lazy lobster which had all the meat removed.  I personally enjoy getting down and dirty with lobster.  I've been known to suck the juice out of the antenna and I enjoy the tamale(the green gook)..



Tomally ( lobster liver ) and Roe ( eggs  ) are defiantly acquired tastes. Together they make a fine addition to hot drawn butter for dipping tender morsels of lobster meat.
A company called Shucks has devised a method of getting the meat out of lobster using high pressure to squeeze the meat off the shell RAW. The leg meat is sold as lobster spaghetti and chefs are warming up to the idea of a no shell lobster for it's freshness and ease of use ( given all the perish-ability issues ) The machine is called the " Big Mother Shucker"http://www.shucksmaine.com/


----------



## snoseek (Jun 7, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Tomally ( lobster liver ) and Roe ( eggs  ) are defiantly acquired tastes. Together they make a fine addition to hot drawn butter for dipping tender morsels of lobster meat.
> A company called Shucks has devised a method of getting the meat out of lobster using high pressure to squeeze the meat off the shell RAW. The leg meat is sold as lobster spaghetti and chefs are warming up to the idea of a no shell lobster for it's freshness and ease of use ( given all the perish-ability issues ) The machine is called the " Big Mother Shucker"http://www.shucksmaine.com/



Holy cow that's such a great idea! That opens up sooo many new ways to better play around. I can think of so many times where I would have to extract the meat from a parcooked lobster for different things (Saute's and slow poached ect) which is time consuming and in the end the meat was still partially cooked. Starting a dish with uncooked meat would make it easier to keep tender and flavor. Thank's for posting.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Whenever I eat lobster in a group..most people don't even mess with the legs..so I get to eat all of theirs and there are little morsals of lobster meat in the body as well..A local Sports bar has a $13,95 Lobster special I need to hit up one of these days..alot easier than cooking it myself and stinking up my apartment.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Whenever I eat lobster in a group..most people don't even mess with the legs..so I get to eat all of theirs and there are little morsals of lobster meat in the body as well..A local Sports bar has a $13,95 Lobster special I need to hit up one of these days..alot easier than cooking it myself and stinking up my apartment.



$13.95??  No way that could be a fresh lobster they're cooking otherwise they're losing money


I love lobster, except for the stench after the fact on my hands.  I have to wash them a half dozen times to get the stink off of them.  We probably cook them at home a couple of times a year and the gf's family has lobster at every holiday except Thanksgiving or Easter.  Christmas dinner? Lobster Birthdays? Lobster 4th of July? Lobster


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> $13.95??  No way that could be a fresh lobster they're cooking otherwise they're losing money



Yes it's live lobster..because there's a tank..it comes with fries and cole slaw..just a small one pound lobster..Last summer it was $11.95.  Items like this are called loss leaders in business because it gets people into the restaurant.  All the draft beers and wings help subsidize the cheap lobsters.  I know at the Supermarket..lobsters are $9.95 per pound with a shoppers club card.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh I'm aware of the lost leader concept.  It's just far cheaper than I would expect given the cost for lobsters down there compared with up here.  I don't believe I've seen a lobster that cheap anywhere in Maine.  That's about the average price for a Lobster roll, not a lobster dinner.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yes it's live lobster..because there's a tank..it comes with fries and cole slaw..just a small one pound lobster..Last summer it was $11.95.  Items like this are called loss leaders in business because it gets people into the restaurant.  All the draft beers and wings help subsidize the cheap lobsters.  I know at the Supermarket..lobsters are $9.95 per pound with a shoppers club card.






deadheadskier said:


> Oh I'm aware of the lost leader concept.  It's just far cheaper than I would expect given the cost for lobsters down there compared with up here.  I don't believe I've seen a lobster that cheap anywhere in Maine.  That's about the average price for a Lobster roll, not a lobster dinner.



Maybe it's just a big crawfish?  

Used to eat those by the burlap sackful when I live in Louisiana.


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Maybe it's just a big crawfish?
> 
> Used to eat those by the burlap sackful when I live in Louisiana.



isn't a crawfish just a freshwater shrimp. a lobster is seperate species? my crustation knowledge is limited.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 7, 2008)

hardline said:


> isn't a crawfish just a freshwater shrimp. a lobster is seperate species? my crustation knowledge is limited.



Yea, fresh water.
Taste is more shrimp-like, but they look like mini lobsters-pinchers on them like lobster claws.


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Yea, fresh water.
> Taste is more shrimp-like, but they look like mini lobsters-pinchers on them like lobster claws.



it deffinatly looks more like a lobster. i have had all three. i can't wait for the first clam bake of the summer. we do a few a summer. us and three of the people that live next to us anti up then go nuts at the store. we had so much foor last year we ended up fishing with the last of the roast. we caught some pretty big small mouth with it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 7, 2008)

Crawfish are actually a great bait for smallmouth bass.


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Crawfish are actually a great bait for smallmouth bass.



i have been having good luck with the smaller spinning spoons. other people on the lake just use rubber worms.


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 8, 2008)

clambake tonight...  just the hubby & I... some steamers, little necks and mahoganies...  one of the best parts of summer.  It was crazy hot here today and I made my beach debut...  the water was actually tolerable.  I think I can make it a few months until ski season!  
T


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 8, 2008)

Grilling a boneless pork roast that marinaded in Goya Mojo all day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2008)

It's looking like Pizza at my parents house.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 8, 2008)

Almost went with pork, too, but opted for tuna sammys and a salad. Gonna marinate the pork in ginger and soy and cook it Mon. Too f'in hot today. Game 2 Lakers/Celtics 9PM.


----------



## severine (Jun 8, 2008)

Too hot to cook.  Sandwiches here: ham & cheese for my daughter, roast beef & cheese for me.  Plus the kids had blueberries and carrots.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2008)

Something outside on the grill - just waiting to see what looks the best at the meat or fish counter at the store on the way home.  Probably have a little salad (sans tomatoes   ), and then if the kids have been good, tonight is just about as good a night as you can get for a trip to the local ice cream stand for desert


----------



## krisskis (Jun 10, 2008)

Just popped chicken enchiladas in the oven. The A/C is cranking otherwise the oven would not be on.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 10, 2008)

Marinated pork from yesterday is going into a stir fry.


----------



## severine (Jun 10, 2008)

Grilled corn on the cob and cheeseburgers.  Strawberry Passion ice cream cake from Cold Stone Creamery for dessert.


----------



## Terry (Jun 10, 2008)

To hot to cook. Just had Italians and beer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

Terry said:


> To hot to cook. Just had Italians and beer.



Italian Sub or grinders as the New Englanders call it???


----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2008)

Tonight going to be some boneless pork ribs that have been marinating in a maple brown sugar glaze today done up on the grill.  Probably cook up some brown rice and some sweet potatoes to go with..


----------



## krisskis (Jun 11, 2008)

Aint cooking a damn thing tonight....mom is on strike!!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Aint cooking a damn thing tonight....*mom is on strike!!*



That's the status quo in my house


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll be eating my dinner at the air conditioned bar...TR to follow


----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll be eating my dinner at the air conditioned bar...TR to follow




Strip bar?? dive bar?? sports bar?? gay bar?? trendy bar??  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Strip bar?? dive bar?? sports bar?? gay bar?? trendy bar??  Inquiring minds want to know!



Couldn't that all be one bar?  A trendy sports gay strip dive bar?  Sounds steezy...


----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Couldn't that all be one bar?  A trendy sports gay strip dive bar?  Sounds steezy...



Now that sounds like a good business proposal!  I think if you threw in brew pub to that mix you'd have a winner!


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 11, 2008)

You better be eating a salad.  I want to see defined abs in December.  OK... who am I kidding... January.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Strip bar?? dive bar?? sports bar?? gay bar?? trendy bar??  Inquiring minds want to know!



I only had Magic Hat #9 and popcorn at the bar..on the way home..I picked up takeout from Outback steak house..Strip steak..shrimp on the barbie..salad..broccoli..mmmmmmm


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> You better be eating a salad.  I want to see defined abs in December.  OK... who am I kidding... January.




The last time I had defined Abs..I was 9..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Couldn't that all be one bar?  A trendy sports gay strip dive bar?  Sounds steezy...



The local bar I go to might as well be a gay bar..it's a sausage fest and old men often buy me beer...doh


----------



## johnnymac (Jun 11, 2008)

How about salad with lots of meat on it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

johnnymac said:


> How about salad with lots of meat on it.



And Onion rings..lol...I was good..I only ate half my steak..and brocolli instead of Potatoes is good..I'm actually down a few pounds in the past week..if I quit drinking beer..I could drop serious LBs..


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2008)

Uncle Ben's Garden Vegetable Ready Rice and I'm grilling a burger right now.  Washed down with some good ole water.


----------



## hardline (Jun 11, 2008)

cooookie crisp, yum.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

I had a real healthy dinner tonight.  Before my MTB ride I had several servings of Sun Chips and a package Reeces Sticks.  Then after the ride I stopped for a chocolate milk.  When I got home I threw 3 corn dogs in the toaster oven and snacked on some old baby carrots while they cooked.  Steezy yo.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 12, 2008)

TGI Fridays tonight..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> TGI Fridays tonight..



Let's see, GSS date night, Quakertown TGIF's,  will GSS's date have all of her front teeth???    


We'll need a TR for this one!

Dinner tonight,  no quite sure yet, the lady we use as a nannny is taking the kids to her house for dinner tonight, so I guess it will depend on when me and the wifey get home, what's in the fridge, or if we both decide to forgo dinner in favor of the kid-less house quickie


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like homemade chicken soup, wife apparently caught my bug despite best efforts to avoid contact.


----------



## severine (Jun 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> ... or if we both decide to forgo dinner in favor of the kid-less house quickie


Sounds better than dinner to me! 

I think I've decided upon sausage patties on the grill, corn on the cob on the grill, and maybe some potatoes or a veg... still have leftover Cold Stone ice cream cake to finish up.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 12, 2008)

severine said:


> Sounds better than dinner to me!
> 
> I think I've decided upon sausage patties on the grill, corn on the cob on the grill, and maybe some potatoes or a veg... still have leftover Cold Stone ice cream cake to finish up.



Just got 2 pages as I was finishing up my last patient from the wifey   Gotta go


----------



## hardline (Jun 12, 2008)

white castle sliders


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

I had corn on the cob (cooked on the grill), sausage burger, broccoli, and tater tots for diner tonight.  Yummy!


----------



## snoseek (Jun 12, 2008)

carne asada-at a restaurant! with a chile rellano too:flag:


----------



## krisskis (Jun 12, 2008)

meatloaf, smashed taters, mixed veggies...and im still tasting the onions :-(


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2008)

take-out from the local BBQ joint...half rack of ribs..baked beans..fried okra..budweiser..


----------



## Terry (Jun 17, 2008)

Venison, mashed potatoes, and frozen corn.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 17, 2008)

Slow cooked a full rack of pork ribs for four hours on the grill, and in the last ten minutes of them cooked up some macaroni and cheese!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Grilled off italian sausage earlier this afternoon and ate 2 of em nude. Been snacking all day, so no dinner tomite.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 17, 2008)

Local bar/restaurant for the husband and i...kids were scattered to the wind and not going to be home for dinner, so i wasnt cooking


----------



## severine (Jun 19, 2008)

Cheddarwurst, garlic dill mashed potatoes, and strawberries.  (Weird combo, I know...)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

It's almost 8PM and no dinner yet..I want a steak..do I cook or go out for it....hmmmm..decisions decisions..


----------



## hardline (Jun 19, 2008)

cheddar steeze mashed potatos and grilled brats


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

The place I wanted to go last night for a steak was freaking packed so I went to a dive bar and had cheese quesidillas and a half sized Taco Salad..then passed out at 9:00PM...Today I'm hitting up the farmers market..great butchers galore..Holla


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

hardline said:


> cheddar steeze mashed potatos and grilled brats



Haha you said steeze..it's contagious!!!:lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Haha you said steeze..*it's contagious!!!*:lol:



So is herpes


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 20, 2008)

Somewhat on topic... I really miss cooking.  Our kitchen won't be operational for another month and I am missing it something fierce.  I never thought I'd say it but there you go.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 20, 2008)

Marinating some jerk chicken breast for the grill, tomato,cuke & vidalia salad, wild rice. Got strawberries on sale for shortcake.


----------



## severine (Jun 20, 2008)

Tonight will be pizza and ice cream cake. Celebrating my daughter's birthday with my family.  Spoiled girl gets 3 parties this year!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)

Something at a restaurant located somewhere between my house in CT and my grandmother's in NH (Grandma turns 87 tommorrow).  We'll just have to see how far into the drive the stomachs of myslef, my wife and my kids let us get before we stop to eat


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> Somewhat on topic... I really miss cooking.  Our kitchen won't be operational for another month and I am missing it something fierce.  I never thought I'd say it but there you go.



A month for a kitchen remodel..wow..I assume it's a do it yourself thing...if you really miss cooking..you can come to my place and cook me something..as long as Bob stays home..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2008)

Tonight was just good old fashioned pizza from the local resturant.  I was planning on doing some grilling, but between the thunderstorms and all the traffic I hit heading home from NH this afternoon from the Laconia Bike Week (kind of forget they shifted it back a few weeks this year ),  I didn't have nearly enough time to pick up the dogs from the kennel, and get some good grillin' meat from the grocery store and get food on the table for the kids at a reasonable time.


----------



## severine (Jun 23, 2008)

Dinner tonight will be sausage patties, grilled corn on the cob, and probably garlic dill mashed taters.  Leftover birthday cake for dessert.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Chicken. Not sure how I'm gonna prep it, depends on the weather at this point. And a salad, I got tomatoes on the vine for 1.49/lb on sale and got a bunch of em. Can't wait for my own tomatoes to start ripening.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 23, 2008)

severine said:


> Dinner tonight will be sausage patties, grilled corn on the cob, and probably garlic dill mashed taters.  Leftover birthday cake for dessert.



mmmmm Birthday cake..I'm thinking happy hour at the local bar and then over to the crab restaurant for crab bisque and lump crab meat...I spent alot of money on food and drink over the weekend so I might as well keep it going..


----------



## Marc (Jun 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Chicken. Not sure how I'm gonna prep it, depends on the weather at this point. And a salad, I got tomatoes on the vine for 1.49/lb on sale and got a bunch of em. Can't wait for my own tomatoes to start ripening.



What variety did you plant?  I've become such a tomato snob after growing my own about the only kind of store bought I can stand to eat are the grape tomatoes.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> What variety did you plant?  I've become such a tomato snob after growing my own about the only kind of store bought I can stand to eat are the grape tomatoes.



Dixie golden giant, yellow prefection, mortgage lifter, black prince, green zebra and roma plums for sauce.


----------



## Marc (Jun 23, 2008)

Living on the edge.

I've got 12 Jet Star plants, thought I wanted to put in Better Boy (similar to Big Boy) like I did last year, had real good luck with them.  All the Jet Star have been pretty good in the past too.

I put in 6 Roma plants for sauce as well.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Living on the edge.
> 
> I've got 12 Jet Star plants, thought I wanted to put in Better Boy (similar to Big Boy) like I did last year, had real good luck with them.  All the Jet Star have been pretty good in the past too.
> 
> I put in 6 Roma plants for sauce as well.



Awesome. Never heard of those, but I confess, I no little about tomato varieties other than the usual suspects. My wife ordered these varieties from QVC, of all places, without my knowledge. So, I'll post progress reports and opinions on the fruit once harvested.


----------



## Marc (Jun 23, 2008)

Big Boy, Jet Star, Beefsteak and Roma are probably the most popular in this part of New England.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 23, 2008)

Tonight will be some rotisserie chicken, brown rice and green beans,  and then cookie monster and elmo cupcakes to celebrate my oldest kids 1st day at a new school


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 23, 2008)

Grilled swordfish (been marinating since this am) w/ wild rice and a salad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

I totally broke the bank last night and had Paella at the local seafood place.  Chicken, shrimp, scallops, mussels, clams, chorizo(sausage) and a half lobster on rice..washed down with a martini and guinness...tonight I'm going to cook something..maybe steak or salmon..


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

Tonight: I have one more sausage pattie left, so probably that and something else.  Rice A Roni probably.  My daughter will be having a hot dog.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)

Tonight is "leftover caserole" night as we call it in my house.  Whatever is in a tupperware container in the fridge will be combined, heated and consumed.  Sometimes this is a winner, and sometimes I'm pretty hungry about 9PM


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2008)

Marinated chicken stuffed with smoked suasage and goat cheese.  Veggies, salad


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

Leftovers


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2008)

Likely to be pasta tonight.  Something easy.


----------



## hardline (Jul 7, 2008)

i am going marinate some thin chicken brests in a garlis chipotle slasa. then see what else i can find and cook it. i have been eating out for damn near 3 weeks now.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

I cooked up some pasta.  I experimented with some different seasoning in the water, including Cayenne Pepper powder.  Halfway through the cooking time I put in some frozen spinach.  It came out pretty good.  When serving I added a slice of provolone and some fresh grated Parmesan cheese.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 7, 2008)

Chinese food...too freakin' tired from the last 2 nights at work to cook anything


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I cooked up some pasta.  I experimented with some different seasoning in the water, including Cayenne Pepper powder.  Halfway through the cooking time I put in some frozen spinach.  It came out pretty good.  When serving I added a slice of provolone and some fresh grated Parmesan cheese.


And it was delicious!!!!  :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 7, 2008)

Tonight I baked up a boneless Salmon Filet that I had coated with a little bit of dill, a light coating of plum preserves and just a little maple syrup (a big hit with both the kids and the wife!), and paired that up with some freshly picked from the backyard yellow and green beans.

The kids had some leftover birthday cake for desert, and desert for me was an hour on the treadmill to deal with the scale repercussions that this past weeks 2 cases of beer and a couple of birthday cakes had


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2008)

Last night..crab bisque..crabmeat cocktail dipped in butter and cocktail sauce..baked potato..flan..

Tonight...I'm going to a minor league baseball game..so whatever is served in the luxury boxes..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tonight I baked up a boneless Salmon Filet that I had coated with a little bit of dill, a light coating of plum preserves and just a little maple syrup (a big hit with both the kids and the wife!), and paired that up with some freshly picked from the backyard yellow and green beans.
> 
> The kids had some leftover birthday cake for desert, and desert for me was an hour on the treadmill to deal with the scale repercussions that this past weeks 2 cases of beer and a couple of birthday cakes had



Does Salmon ever have bones?  I've only ever had it boneless..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Does Salmon ever have bones?  I've only ever had it boneless..



Yup, it sure can.  Anywhere from those little, thin "classical" fish bones all the way up to the big vertebrae.  All depends on how the fish is cut.


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

I have Italian bread going in the bread machine and I'll be making some turkey chili this evening.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Dinner is still TBD when I get to the grocery store on my way home tonight.  With the weather as nice as it is today,  I'd say the chances of something being grilled tonight are real high!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm gonna support a small biz and get takeout tonite. No mood to cook.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Uno Pizza from the freezer. Nobody wants to cook.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 11, 2008)

BBQ'd Fillet Mignon today


----------



## drjeff (Jul 11, 2008)

Tonight was some sea scalllops that I marinated in a citrus/honey sauce while I was cutting the lawn, then I grilled the scallops and had those with some fresh steamed summer squash and broccoli.  Desert was some Ben&Jerry's lite Phish Food ice cream..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

Last night I was lazy and got Wendys...weaksauce...Big Bacon classic no steeze or mayo, chicken nuggets, baked potato, diet coke..

Tonight I want something steezier so maybe I'll cook something..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 12, 2008)

Corned beef sammies on rye with steeze and slaw, and a salad.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm thinking of a bucket of popcorn at the movies for dinner.  Heck maybe I'll even treat myself to some milk duds!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 12, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I'm thinking of a bucket of popcorn at the movies for dinner.  Heck maybe I'll even treat myself to some milk duds!



Will bucket of popcorn be bottomless?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 12, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Will bucket of popcorn be bottomless?


If you mean free refills, then yes.  I have the $10 bucket. A bargain for sure!


----------



## Terry (Jul 12, 2008)

chicken breasts sauted in olive oil with onions and garlic, red potatoes sliced with onion and garlic wrapped in tinfoil and cooked on the grill. A couple of frozen margaritas to wash it down. YUMMM


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

I ended up having a slice of spinach quiche...shrimp cocktail...and a salt bagel..with Magic Hat #9...I only drank a little bit of beer..like 60 ounces..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 13, 2008)

Stopped and had nicely sauteed soft-shell crabs in an Iberian restaurant on the way home from the Mets game last night.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Stopped and had nicely sauteed soft-shell crabs in an Iberian restaurant on the way home from the Mets game last night.



Newark?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 13, 2008)

Moonachie


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

Cornish hen on the grill rotisserie and an herb salad, heavy on fennel, boiled new potatoes with sour cream and parsley.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2008)

Pizza tonight..


----------



## hardline (Jul 13, 2008)

i took out some 1 1/2 thick porck chops and made a glaze out of mustard, honey, chili powder. will probally just do some corn on the side.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 13, 2008)

Tonight was a clean out the fridge leftover feast.  Salmon, Scallops, mixed veggies, brown rice and then strawberry shortcake for dessert


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2008)

Leftover turkey chili.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Pizza tonight..




Us too...doing too much around the house to cook.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Last night, when I got home from my ride, I had some trail mix from cumbies and a bunch of candy from my Sister's wedding.  Very nutritious... :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2008)

....got some chicken marinating in olive oil, tequila, lime juice, cilantro, crushed red pepper and garlic, not sure on starch or veg yet


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Took a bunch of stuff out of the freezer for this week, looks like chicken cacciatore is on deck for tonite. I steeze it up with italian sausage for sandwiches, wifey likes it without. Everybody wins.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Last night, when I got home from my ride, I had some trail mix from cumbies and a bunch of candy from my Sister's wedding.  Very nutritious... :roll:



I ended up with a big bowl of ice cream for dinner. Kinda defeats the exercise value of the ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I ended up with a big bowl of ice cream for dinner. Kinda defeats the exercise value of the ride.



That reminds me, I had an ice cream cone too..


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That reminds me, I had an ice cream cone too..



I had a nice light and healthy grilled salmon and orzo dinner before the ride. After the ride I ate half a bag of salt and pepper potato chips. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I had a nice light and healthy grilled salmon and orzo dinner before the ride. After the ride I ate half a bag of salt and pepper potato chips. :lol:



I didn't mention what I had before the ride because I mostly couldn't remember.  I have since remembered that I had a (un)healthy helping of Doritos and some other assorted junk food.

Yeah, I'm doing real good with the nutrition thing lately... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2008)

I think you busted out a Twix or something during the ride too, no?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think you busted out a Twix or something during the ride too, no?



No, that was a Larabar.  I needed to ingest _something_ that had some nutritional value...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2008)

I have no idea about tonight..Lately I've been hitting up the local seafood restaurant on Mondays but maybe I'll cook a steak and make a salad from the supermarket salad bar..decisions...decisions...


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2008)

:lol:

I have not a clue what dinner tonight will be.  Have to book on over to my parents' house pretty much right at when we should be having dinner for ice cream cake for my dad's birthday.  So whatever we eat, it will be quick and easy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm almost always thinking about dinner 24 hours in advance.  Typically, once I finish dinner at night, I'm seeing what I've got in the fridge for meats and get a marinade going for the next nights meal.


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2008)

I go with what the mood strikes me, for the most part.  Never been good about planning ahead food-wise.  I have to see what I feel like eating that day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2008)

severine said:


> I go with what the mood strikes me, for the most part.  Never been good about planning ahead food-wise.  I have to see what I feel like eating that day.



I can see that POV

I guess when I start prepping the night before it pretty much puts me in the mood for what I'm going to eat the next day as I'm excited to see how good it will taste.  I'm kind of a freak about cooking / food though .....would've been a chef if I didn't know long ago that I wasn't going to want to work nights, weekends and holidays forever


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Some meals require advance planning when made from scratch, I usually defrost stuff Sunday nite for the week ahead, and round it out with beef/lamb, pork, seafood and poultry, then decide what's on the menu. Sales at the supermarket fill in occasionally and restock the defrosted stuff.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm almost always thinking about dinner 24 hours in advance.  Typically, once I finish dinner at night, I'm seeing what I've got in the fridge for meats and get a marinade going for the next nights meal.





severine said:


> I go with what the mood strikes me, for the most part.  Never been good about planning ahead food-wise.  I have to see what I feel like eating that day.



For the most part, if diner is up to me, it's whatever I most feel like that will be done the quickest, with the least amount of work, and the least amount of dishes/utensils needed to make.


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm not particularly fond of cooking anyway.  I LOVE baking.  But that's a whole different animal.  So I guess it's hard to get excited about meal planning when you don't really feel like making the mess, doing the cooking, and cleaning it all up again afterwards.  That's not to say I don't ever plan ahead.  But it's usually no more than 24 hrs.


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> For the most part, if diner is up to me, it's whatever I most feel like that will be done the quickest, with the least amount of work, and the least amount of dishes/utensils needed to make.


As long as you're cooking, it doesn't matter what you make.  I appreciate it regardless!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm not particularly fond of cooking anyway.  I LOVE baking.  But that's a whole different animal.  So I guess it's hard to get excited about meal planning when you don't really feel like making the mess, doing the cooking, and cleaning it all up again afterwards.  That's not to say I don't ever plan ahead.  But it's usually no more than 24 hrs.



The lady is the same way.  She LOVES baking and would do it a lot more if I ate any of it.  It's not that what she bakes isn't good, I just don't eat sweets hardly at all. She's more last minute than I am, except for her steak tips, those she marinates for a couple of days and are incredible.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm almost always thinking about dinner 24 hours in advance.  Typically, once I finish dinner at night, I'm seeing what I've got in the fridge for meats and get a marinade going for the next nights meal.



Wow...I typically don't know what I'm having for dinner until afterwork..I don't stock up on food so I just run to the grocery store and buy what I'm cooking right before I make it..a marinade for me is a few drops of soy sauce on some steak or salmon before cooking it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh Yeah I always use plastic plates and silverware because I have no dishwasher..so I'm bad for the environment..


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh Yeah I always use plastic plates and silverware because I have no dishwasher..so I'm bad for the environment..


You could at least use paper plates and corn flatware. 

I ABSOLUTELY HATE washing dishes.  And since I'm the one who typically not only washes the dishes, but also puts them away, that is a HUGE hamper in my desire to make anything that requires much work.  When the dishes are all clean and put away, I find myself feeling much more creative about dinner and will usually bake something the same day as well.  When there's a big pile to contend with, I feel more like frozen pizza or take out for dinner.    The kids almost always get paper plates, but that's because the little guy likes to help out by throwing away his plate.  I'm tired of fishing out things from the garbage.  :roll:


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 14, 2008)

Strawberry Shortcake!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Corn dogs and tater tots, followed by a Carvel ice cream cone


----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2008)

Tonight was the old classic, super kid friendly, Mac and Cheese(Arthur shaped ) with some cut up hot dogs and peas mixed in.  Strawberry shortcake or atleast a hybrid version with Ben & Jerry's Light Phish Food ice cream substituting for  whipped cream 

I just had some sliced deli turkey and some left over fresh mixed veggies.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Last night...Scottish Salmon and Shrimp in a mango salsa with a baked potato...At the local seafood restaurant...tonight I'm cooking something..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

Tonight my wife is in charge of dinner, so most likely it will be her usual culinary expertise of picking up the phone and ordering take out which I'll pick up on my way home from work


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tonight my wife is in charge of dinner, so most likely it will be her usual culinary expertise of picking up the phone and ordering take out which I'll pick up on my way home from work



Take Out is steezy as well..Do you guys tip for take-out???


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Tonight... probably pasta.  I've actually been craving it lately.  Nice that it's easy, too.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tonight was the old classic, super kid friendly, Mac and Cheese(Arthur shaped ) with some cut up hot dogs and peas mixed in.  Strawberry shortcake or atleast a hybrid version with Ben & Jerry's Light Phish Food ice cream substituting for  whipped cream
> 
> I just had some sliced deli turkey and some left over fresh mixed veggies.


On  a cold rainy day, nothing is more comfy than mac-n-cheese with hot dogs cut up in it.
Ahhhhhh.



severine said:


> Tonight... probably pasta.  I've actually been craving it lately.  Nice that it's easy, too.


Whole grain pasta with a nice traditional sauce.  Sounds like Dinner to me!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Take Out is steezy as well..Do you guys tip for take-out???



Usually I'll tip for takeout.  Especially since I seem to be on a 1st name basis with a majority of the wait staff at the restaurants my family tends to get take out from


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

Tip for takeout? Huh? For what, handing me a bag? ROFL  Delivery, yes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Take Out is steezy as well..Do you guys tip for take-out???



I do, but typically in the 5-10% range as opposed to 18-25% if I'm eating at the restaurant.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

I've never even considered tipping for take-out.  For what?

Do you tip the people behind the counter at Burger King too??


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

Now a days it seems like everybody has a tip jar out, even DD. Reminds me of a 3rd world nation. I'm gonna start carrying one around too. Why is it OK for working folks to beg for handouts, but uncool for bums to do it? Bums need the money, too.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've never even considered tipping for take-out.  For what?
> 
> Do you tip the people behind the counter at Burger King too??



I just like to keep the folks that handle my food happy.  You never know what they might do if they get P.O.'d at you


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Now a days it seems like everybody has a tip jar out, even DD. Reminds me of a 3rd world nation. I'm gonna start carrying one around too. Why is it OK for working folks to beg for handouts, but uncool for bums to do it? Bums need the money, too.




The D.D.'s around me are real interesting with the tip jars.  They're owned by 2 different guys, 1 from Mass and 1 from CT.  The stores owned by the Mass guy (stores in N.E. CT and Mass South of Worcester,MA to the CT border) have a tip jar out, while the stores owned by the CT guy (Eastern CT) don't have a tip jar out.  IMHO, the service is better in the stores where there isn't a tip jar.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've never even considered tipping for take-out.  For what?
> 
> Do you tip the people behind the counter at Burger King too??



I'm probably a bit more generous than average having worked in the 'biz' for many years often in tipped positions.  Typically it's a bartender or waitress who is gathering your food and utensils for take out and they're getting paid about $3.15 an hour in most places plus tips.  You'd be surprised, but when you're in the weeds, getting together a take out order is just about the same amount of work as grabbing a sit down customers plates off the line in the kitchen and bringing them to the table.....minus the clean up of course.

I don't do Burger King, but in similar type places such as Dunkin' Donuts or an Ice Cream shop, yes I do leave about 5%-10%.  As an example, I ordered take out last weekend and the bill came to $17 and change; I left a $20 and called it good.  My choice, I don't expect others to do the same and I certainly don't do so as I have a bunch of extra money.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I just like to keep the folks that handle my food happy.  You never know what they might do if they get P.O.'d at you



So you're tipping out of fear?  I generally a generous tipper (IMHO), but tipping for takeout just seems over the top to me.  Now that I think about it I have, on rare occasion (actually only once that I can think of), tipped for takeout when the person behind the counter seemed to speed my order along.  The one time I'm thinking of was around Christmas too.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I just like to keep the folks that handle my food happy.  You never know what they might do if they get P.O.'d at you



Switch up the names when you call in your order, besides, once it's wrapped in the kitchen, yer pretty safe. I never expected to be tipped when I served takeout food or beer. That's one of the points of take out for the customer. But it's still cool that folks tip out servers, since they don't get paid squat by the owners, for the most part.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So you're tipping out of fear?  I generally a generous tipper (IMHO), but tipping for takeout just seems over the top to me.  Now that I think about it I have, on rare occasion (actually only once that I can think of), tipped for takeout when the person behind the counter seemed to speed my order along.  The one time I'm thinking of was around Christmas too.



Well, like I said, most of the wait staff at the restaurants i get my usual take out from are folks that I know/know me by 1st name, and many are folks that I treat in my office.  So I'll just about always throw a couple of bucks in as a tip if for now other reason than to avoid the title of "the greedy, snobbish dentist in town" 

Also, as DHS said,  the wait staff works hard in most cases,  and I appreciate that, both from the prospective of a customer and it's also good to see as a business owner too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I do, but typically in the 5-10% range as opposed to 18-25% if I'm eating at the restaurant.



For Chinese Food..I usually tip $1.  When I get curbside at a chain restaurant..I usually round up $2..Like if it's $19.25...I give $21..because they still have to put together everything.  At a coffee shop or ice cream place...no way Jose..but I keep it simple..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

No to go off on a tipping tangent but at the local neighborhood bar..I'm a really good tipper..because often times they forget to charge me for beers.  Nothing better than having 4 Magic Hat #9 drafts and being charged at Budweiser prices or miraculously only being charged for 2.  The last time I was in there my tab was only $13 for a bunch of beer and food as well...and so I left a twenty..more than a 50% tip..most places I'd leave $3 on a $13 tab.  One of the regulars who nobody likes drinks like 8 beers and always leaves $1...Back when I was a paperboy...I was always tipped really well...so I usually tip the full 20%..even for bad service..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> No to go off on a tipping tangent but at the local neighborhood bar..I'm a really good tipper..because often times they forget to charge me for beers.  Nothing better than having 4 Magic Hat #9 drafts and being charged at Budweiser prices or miraculously only being charged for 2.  The last time I was in there my tab was only $13 for a bunch of beer and food as well...and so I left a twenty..more than a 50% tip..most places I'd leave $3 on a $13 tab.  One of the regulars who nobody likes drinks like 8 beers and always leaves $1...Back when I was a paperboy...I was always tipped really well...so I usually tip the full 20%..even for bad service..



+1  - I've had the same bar experience many times! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

All that does is encourage theft. And that isn't a 50% tip, since the original bill woulda been twice as much, and in theory, that's the amount you tip on. Kinda like getting a 50% off coupon, you still tip on the full amount. I gave my bartenders a 3 draft domestic draft beer/well drink allowance to give away per shift. That's it, unless I authorized anything else.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> All that does is encourage theft. And that isn't a 50% tip, since the original bill woulda been twice as much, and in theory, that's the amount you tip on. Kinda like getting a 50% off coupon, you still tip on the full amount. I gave my bartenders a 3 draft domestic draft beer/well drink allowance to give away per shift. That's it, unless I authorized anything else.



But how can you keep inventory on draft beer?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> But how can you keep inventory on draft beer?



124 pints= 1 keg.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

I know all the tricks. I busted one of my bartenders for undercharging for 4 coronas from 20 feet away. I watched him ring up the transaction, and figured it out based on how much change he took out of the register. Didn't even have to see what he rang up. He was really impressed with that, and became one of my best bartenders.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

About ten years ago I busted a bartender who was bringing in bottles of Absolute, Jack and Bacardi and his own cash drawar and was selling his own booze to customers late night.  It was about my second week on the job and I noticed sales were far lower than what the traffic would dictate on my nights off.  Installed a camera and bingo.

Next shift I sat him down and gave him two options

A. walk out the door, never come back, not even as a patron
B. make an attractive offer to the owners to lease the place :lol:

He chose option A.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> About ten years ago I busted a bartender who was bringing in bottles of Absolute, Jack and Bacardi and his own cash drawar and was selling his own booze to customers late night.  It was about my second week on the job and I noticed sales were far lower than what the traffic would dictate on my nights off.  Installed a camera and bingo.
> 
> Next shift I sat him down and gave him two options
> 
> ...



If I woulda had cameras, I woulda lost half my married bar and bookie customers. Owner presence is the best theft preventer, imo.


----------



## Greg (Jul 17, 2008)

My wife is out of town and the kids are in bed so I'm having a one man party here.


Home-made crab cakes with aioli
Green peas
Vodka cranberry


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> My wife is out of town and the kids are in bed so I'm having a one man party here.
> 
> 
> Home-made crab cakes with aioli
> ...




so you're saying, look for some 'interesting' posts from you a bit later on


----------



## Greg (Jul 17, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> so you're saying, look for some 'interesting' posts from you a bit later on



YAAAA-HOOOOOOOOOOO!!! uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

Chips and Salsa...Seared Mahi Tuna with white rice with a mango/avacodo salsa..two frozen strawberry margheritas...two Coronas...fun date..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 18, 2008)

I could really care less what the actual food will be tonight,  all I know is that I'll be consuming it on my deck up in VT looking across the street at Mount Snow


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I could really care less what the actual food will be tonight,  all I know is that I'll be consuming it on my deck up in VT looking across the street at Mount Snow


:razz: :razz: :razz:  You suck!!!!!  :razz: :razz: :razz:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 18, 2008)

severine said:


> :razz: :razz: :razz:  You suck!!!!!  :razz: :razz: :razz:



Actually I suc-tion regularly (atleast at work)


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2008)

Who are you kidding?  Don't your assistants do that????  

Tonight........

Easy food.  There are a couple sausage burgers in the fridge still so either those or turkey dogs.  Salad.  I'm sure ice cream at some point.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 18, 2008)

severine said:


> Who are you kidding?  Don't your assistants do that????
> .



*Most* of the time they do.  Every now and then I'll pick up the 'ol tube and (wait a minute I'm not going to finish this thought, there's just simply now way to avoid about 5 pages of sexual innuendos if I do     )


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

Does it matter?  If your office is anything like the dentist I see, the sexual innuendo and out right foul mouthed banter floating around from those hygenists put anything on this board to shame.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> Does it matter?  If your office is anything like the dentist I see, the sexual innuendo and out right foul mouthed banter floating around from those hygenists put anything on this board to shame.



my office is guilty as charged!

Can you blame us though, we spend all day telling people "I'm just going to stick this in your mouth"  "It's okay to swallow that"  "let me suck that up" etc, etc, etc.  Plus on top of that we spend our days with peoples heads practically in our crotches!


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

There's one hygenist at my dentist's office that's so.... gifted... my head goes squarely in her cleavage when she's cleaning my teeth.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm picking up food from the Allentown Farmers market...steak for sure and maybe other stuff..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 18, 2008)

Takeout or something microwavable or cold.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 18, 2008)

Since my wife has been cooking for a week in preparation for teh onslaught of guest we're going out tonote  Im thinkin some Fra Diavlo with an Antipasto  on teh side and a nice glass of Vino - H'mm sounds like a plan


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

I never made it to the Farmers market and I'm carless,..maybe Pizza hut deliery,....


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Since my wife has been cooking for a week in preparation for teh onslaught of guest we're going out tonote  Im thinkin some Fra Diavlo with an Antipasto  on teh side and a nice glass of Vino - H'mm sounds like a plan


Were you slightly intoxicated when you posted this.  Perhaps some of the cooking wine?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 19, 2008)

Girls wanna go out for italian, that's gonna require effort, like a shower.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2008)

Goin' to Loco's Coco's

Are you jealous snoseek?


----------



## severine (Jul 19, 2008)

Too hot to cook.  We had Pizza Hut.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

NY Strip steak


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> NY Strip steak



Nice....love Strip

recommendation: season it the night before and then leave it out unwrapped so air can get to it for an hour before grilling.  It's not much, but it helps a bit, kind of a 'mini dry age'


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice....love Strip
> 
> recommendation: season it the night before and then leave it out unwrapped so air can get to it for an hour before grilling.  It's not much, but it helps a bit, kind of a 'mini dry age'



Thanks for the suggestion...I bought it on-sale at the Farmers Market for $7...Anyway..I put a little soy sauce on it..then broil it for 4-5 minutes on each side...then sprinkle the tiniest bit of salt on each bite..


----------



## snoseek (Jul 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Goin' to Loco's Coco's
> 
> Are you jealous snoseek?




Noooooooooooooooo!


I can almost taste it if I close my eyes. I would Fast for the next two days for a burrito from them. I will go directly there in September on my way from the airport. I will then proceed to the closest seafood place (maybe Newick's or Gilbert's in Portland) and chow down on Seafood. I should probably go to Gilbert's to give my stomach the 45 minute break. I've got a lot of eating to do in seven days, better pick up something to increase my appetite.....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 19, 2008)

Made some kabobs with shrimp, mini Dutch spuds, Pine Island onion wedges, cherry tomatos and boneless sirloin that marinaded in raspberry vinagrette. Had the first North Jersey Butter-Sugar corn of the season with 'em. Yum.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Noooooooooooooooo!
> 
> 
> I can almost taste it if I close my eyes. I would Fast for the next two days for a burrito from them. I will go directly there in September on my way from the airport. I will then proceed to the closest seafood place (maybe Newick's or Gilbert's in Portland) and chow down on Seafood. I should probably go to Gilbert's to give my stomach the 45 minute break. I've got a lot of eating to do in seven days, better pick up something to increase my appetite.....



Fish Burrito RULED.  I had the Fish Tacos before and though decent were far to sloppy and I ended up wearing more of them than what I ate.  The Burrito is the same recipe, but wrapped up nice and tight....the bomb.

I'm sure you're aware, but the Newick's in Dover is the last one standing, South Portland and what was it, Merrimac closed last year.  Ya know, in two in a half years of living in Portland I never ate at Gilberts, I'll have to grab lunch next week when I'm in town visiting chefs.  J's Oysters was my place of choice on commercial street for seafood.  Dark and divey place, simple prepared fish.


----------



## severine (Jul 20, 2008)

I have some sausage I need to use up and originally I was going to take the casings off and make this cool casserole that's layers of sliced potatoes, kale, sausage, and cheddar but the potatoes aren't looking too good.  So I think instead I'll do some sort of baked pasta thing with the sausage sliced up in it.  It's hot again today but I have to cook eventually, right?


----------



## Terry (Jul 20, 2008)

Just made a couple of omellets with onion, ham, green peppers, garlic, and shredded cheese. Guess that was brunch for us.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

severine said:


> I have some sausage I need to use up and originally I was going to take the casings off and make this cool casserole that's layers of sliced potatoes, kale, sausage, and cheddar but the potatoes aren't looking too good.  So I think instead I'll do some sort of baked pasta thing with the sausage sliced up in it.  It's hot again today but I have to cook eventually, right?




I love Sausage...mmmmm..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

Tonight Hamburgers and Hot Dogs at my parents house...Grandma is coming over..I have a stash of Magic Hat #9s over there..


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2008)

severine said:


> I have some sausage I need to use up and originally I was going to take the casings off and make this cool casserole that's layers of sliced potatoes, kale, sausage, and cheddar but the potatoes aren't looking too good.  So I think instead I'll do some sort of baked pasta thing with the sausage sliced up in it.  It's hot again today but I have to cook eventually, right?



Wow,how times a week do you guys eat sausage? My gal stones start hurting just reading about all of it:-D


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2008)

btw, I would eat it every night if I could


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> btw, I would eat it every night if I could



Same here..there are so many different varieties of sausage..Spicy or sweat..it's all good..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like chicken thighs on the grill, I'm gonna slather them up with buffalo sauce and serve a side of blue cheese and chopped celery on the side, asparagus and a cucumber onion dill salad. Cukes from the garden, the fruit of my labor.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2008)

severine said:


> I have some sausage I need to use up and originally I was going to take the casings off and make this cool casserole that's layers of sliced potatoes, kale, sausage, and cheddar but the potatoes aren't looking too good.  So I think instead I'll do some sort of baked pasta thing with the sausage sliced up in it.  It's hot again today but I have to cook eventually, right?



The resulting baked pasta dish was good, real good!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2008)

Salad of seared marinated pork medallions, romaine, pineapple chunks, madarin dressing and warm goat cheese; grilled marinated steak tips and another Asian slaw type salad.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 20, 2008)

Tonight I mixed up a bag of brown rice, a bag of dirty rice, some shrimp and fresh asparagus.  Then had some local corn on the cobb to go with it.  Pretty tasty, especially considering from start to plated on the table was 10 minutes!


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Wow,how times a week do you guys eat sausage? My gal stones start hurting just reading about all of it:-D





o3jeff said:


> btw, I would eat it every night if I could


Usually, once a week, if that.  This past week it just happened to be on the menu 3 times (plus I think Brian had it for lunch one day, too?).  It was on sale.  :lol:



bvibert said:


> The resulting baked pasta dish was good, real good!


Thanks!  I thought it turned out pretty good, too.  I'll definitely make that again.

Tonight... not a clue yet.  I have to hit the grocery store so I'm sure I'll get some ideas.  Though I don't want to do anything too heavy because I'll be running an hour or two after dinner.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

either rainbow trout or german veal loaf sandwiches. The boss will decide that. I gotta find some more recipes with cucumbers, I got a bunch of them ready for harvest. Maybe a chilled soup.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> either rainbow trout or german veal loaf sandwiches. The boss will decide that. I gotta find some more recipes with cucumbers, I got a bunch of them ready for harvest. Maybe a chilled soup.



Cucumbers and melon go together pretty good in cold soup. Gazpacho with x-tra cukes would also be pretty good.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Cucumbers and melon go together pretty good in cold soup. Gazpacho with x-tra cukes would also be pretty good.



Touche. I have a bag of chopped peppers that I can use for gazpacho.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Cucumbers and melon go together pretty good in cold soup. Gazpacho with x-tra cukes would also be pretty good.



I'm a big fan of Gazpaucho..I've been getting it once a week from the Farmers Market...$4.50 a pint..the same price as Guinness at a dive bar


----------



## hardline (Jul 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm a big fan of Gazpaucho..I've been getting it once a week from the Farmers Market...$4.50 a pint..the same price as Guinness at a dive bar



the chef at the place we did on 15th street makes a slammin one. its great everyday the do a family style dinner for the employees. i try to get there at least two or three times a week.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like paninis with prosciutto and mozz. Wife showed me up and came home with a fancy panini maker today. I guess she didn't like my 10$, one sandwich at a time cheapy I got at the supermarket.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2008)

I mixed it up a bit at the neighborhood seafood joint..

Ceasar salad..dressing on the side..

Drunken Mussels...with bread and butter..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2008)

I broke from my normal cooking joys and opted for a frozen pizza.  Uno's bbq chicken flatbread to be specific.  I give it a solid 9 thumbs down.  Walk by it in the freezer aisle should you see it someday


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

:lol:

Last night was an easy night... turkey dogs on the grill and mixed veggies.

Not sure about tonight yet.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

Gonna bike up to the store and pick up a few ingredients for gazpacho that I need and some rolls for veal loaf sammies tonite. Easy prep for both.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2008)

Guinea Hen  .....not sure on the fixins yet


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Guinea Hen  .....not sure on the fixins yet



How is that? LIke Cornish Game Hens? Pheasent?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> How is that? LIke Cornish Game Hens? Pheasent?



The way I describe it is that it's like chicken only leaner and twice twice the flavor.  Similar in size to a Pheasent (3lbs), but the legs contain more meat.

I've never cooked one, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> The way I describe it is that it's like chicken only leaner and twice twice the flavor.  Similar in size to a Pheasent (3lbs), but the legs contain more meat.
> 
> I've never cooked one, so we'll see how it goes.



Let us know.

A neighbor of mine has a small flock that are in the road all the time....................


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds interesting!

Let's see.... I know what I'm making for dinner tomorrow night.  Tonight still has me stumped.  If all else fails, there's a white spinach California Pizza Kitchen pizza in the freezer.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm at a total loss for what will be the "culinary delicasse" at my house tonight.  It remains to be seen if I'll get some inspiration for what to put on the table tonight or if it will just be takeout from either the pizza or chinese place tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

Early dinner..bacon cheeseburger...I'm going to exercise in a bit when I get my stank ass off the computer


----------



## Terry (Jul 22, 2008)

Potatoes, onions, garlic, and butter wrapped in tinfoil, and steak on the grille. Just got it done before the rain hit. And a couple of Mojitos to go with it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Let us know.
> 
> A neighbor of mine has a small flock that are in the road all the time....................



haven't ate yet.  I'm almost done braising the bird......but I'm not thrilled with the skin as it looks.  Gonna pull it out of the braising liquid shortly and roast it real quickly at very high heat to crisp her up


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

Turkey dogs and a nice salad (baby romaine lettuce, carrots, cherry tomatoes, orange peppers, blueberries, pecans, a little shredded cheddar, and some nice Ginger Teriyaki Ranch dressing to top it off).


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2008)

Tonight will be the awesome sausage casserole.  A little butter with layers of sliced potatoes, topped with a layer of sauteed kale, a layer of browned bulk sausage, and then cheddar cheese sprinkled on top.  YUM.  Haven't had it since last summer.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm thinking that tonight better be involving the Perdue Perfect Portions Chicken Breasts that have been sitting in the meat drawer of my refrigerator for the last week or so


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2008)

Guinea Hen was good last night, but not spectacular.  Never worked with the bird before and though quite flavorful and tender, I think I may want to brine it some next time.  It's a lot richer than chicken, so I'll probably drum up some ideas for the fall.

Tonight, working late, so probably pizza somewhere on my way home.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm thinking that tonight better be involving the Perdue Perfect Portions Chicken Breasts that have been sitting in the meat drawer of my refrigerator for the last week or so



more expensive, but huge difference in Bell & Evans birds if you haven't tried them before

http://www.bellandevans.com/index.cfm?act=where_to_buy&state=CT


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Guinea Hen was good last night, but not spectacular.  Never worked with the bird before and though quite flavorful and tender, I think I may want to brine it some next time.  It's a lot richer than chicken, so I'll probably drum up some ideas for the fall.
> 
> Tonight, working late, so probably pizza somewhere on my way home.



I'm still trying to get past the gag that comes with the idea of eating a bird that mainly eats ticks.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm still trying to get past the gag that comes with the idea of eating a bird that mainly eats ticks.....



...so I guess when it comes to fish, tilappia is out of the question for you?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> more expensive, but huge difference in Bell & Evans birds if you haven't tried them before
> 
> http://www.bellandevans.com/index.cfm?act=where_to_buy&state=CT




Thanks DHS, I'll keep an eye out for them (atleast for my wife and I as my kids really could care less about the taste as long as they hear "chicken" )


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Thanks DHS, I'll keep an eye out for them (atleast for my wife and I as my kids really could care less about the taste as long as they hear "chicken" )



...no problem.  I typically don't promote products of competitors, but ours is not readily available in stores; mainly just restaurants.  Bell and Evans is far and away the best commodity chicken out there that is readily available.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ...so I guess when it comes to fish, tilappia is out of the question for you?



Actually, tilapia poached in soy sauce and sesame oil that seasoned with ginger and scallions is a favorite of mine. 

They eat ticks??


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Actually, tilapia poached in soy sauce and sesame oil that seasoned with ginger and scallions is a favorite of mine.
> 
> They eat ticks??



no, they eat what comes out of our butts.  Many domestic tilapia farms these days are integrated into an aquaculture system to clean waste water.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> no, they eat what comes out of our butts.  Many domestic tilapia farms these days are integrated into an aquaculture system to clean waste water.



Great. I scratched off seafood from Asia a coupla years ago for a variety of reasons, now I gotta hear this, lol. 

I got rainbow trout on deck for dinner tonite, pan seared, and a veg medley. I started making gazpacho yesterday, but had some fresh corn from last winter in the freezer I wanted to use up, so I ended up creating my own version of tortilla soup. It doesn't suck, and it's much better than I thought. Eating a bowl right now.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> no, they eat what comes out of our butts.  Many domestic tilapia farms these days are integrated into an aquaculture system to clean waste water.



ahhhh....bottom-feeding scavangers, a la catfish and carp.....

Biggest fresh water fish I ever caught were the carp in the Kanahwa (sp?) River right near the sewerage treatment plant in Charleston, WV....never even considered eating them


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> no, they eat what comes out of our butts.  Many domestic tilapia farms these days are integrated into an aquaculture system to clean waste water.


uke:  That's a little more gross than the doctor fish I saw on the news last night that are being used for pedicures somewhere in Virginia (I believe).  They like to eat dead skin.  But I don't think anyone is eating these tiny fish afterwards either.

Glad I don't eat fish...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

severine said:


> uke:  That's a little more gross than the doctor fish I saw on the news last night that are being used for pedicures somewhere in Virginia (I believe).  They like to eat dead skin.  But I don't think anyone is eating these tiny fish afterwards either.
> 
> Glad I don't eat fish...



I saw that same story too last night   I give it to the end of the year until there's a salon in West Hartford Center offering up the same treatment 

You figure though that anytime you eat fish, no matter what kind they are, they've been spending their entire lives swimming around in fish pee and poop!   :idea:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

Well this is a really cool thread..I hope to contribute to it this evening..lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2008)

Doing an Asian duck plate tonight

searing off some breasts, stir fry some vegetables and rice that will also have duck eggs incorporated instead of regular eggs and a bit of pancetta.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2008)

Grilled Tilapia with Pineapple Salsa


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 24, 2008)

Rainbow trout


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Doing an Asian duck plate tonight
> 
> searing off some breasts, stir fry some vegetables and rice that will also have duck eggs incorporated instead of regular eggs and a bit of pancetta.



...probably my best effort in a few weeks.  it ruled


Not an hour after I finished did I start to carve up five pounds of Kobe Tri Tip.  Aside from trying true A-5 jap Kobe NY strip, there is no meat I have ever worked with that has such incredible marbling....65% white, 35% pink.  I seared a little bit to taste and it was sinfully good.  Total yield out of the five pounds was about 3.5 lbs; good enough for 7 portions.  Looking forward to hosting some guests this weekend to indulge on this incredible meat.

tomorrow will be buffalo though......my fridge is money right now.  I love it.


----------



## severine (Jul 25, 2008)

I want to eat at your houses!!!!!!!!!!  ::drool::


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ...probably my best effort in a few weeks.  it ruled
> 
> 
> Not an hour after I finished did I start to carve up five pounds of Kobe Tri Tip.  Aside from trying true A-5 jap Kobe NY strip, there is no meat I have ever worked with that has such incredible marbling....65% white, 35% pink.  I seared a little bit to taste and it was sinfully good.  Total yield out of the five pounds was about 3.5 lbs; good enough for 7 portions.  Looking forward to hosting some guests this weekend to indulge on this incredible meat.
> ...



Wow that sounds good...the last time I had Kobe beef was almost 3 years ago..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 25, 2008)

got two smokers going on at the moment.  three pork butts for tomorrow.  dinner tonight will be baby back ribs and sage sausage off of the smoker.  and many :beer:s


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> got two smokers going on at the moment.  three pork butts for tomorrow.  dinner tonight will be baby back ribs and sage sausage off of the smoker.  and many :beer:s



man, I can't wait to live in a place where I can have a smoker.  The first thing i'll do is buy a pork belly and make my own bacon.  Tecnically I'm not even supposed to have a gas grill as the condo association rules prohibit them.  screw that.  I can have a charcoal grill, but disposing of the ashes would be a PITA.  Apparently its the town fire department who made the recommendation.  I think it's a BS rule and don't pay attention, well until I get a ticket someday, lol.  I would have a smoker now if my deck was big enough.


----------



## severine (Jul 25, 2008)

Tonight... looking like it may be Cheddarwurst, potatoes, and some veg.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2008)

Tonight I'm going to my Aunt and Uncles house for dinner...I have no idea what is on the menu but I can't complain about a free meal..I'll be perfectly happy with some steeze and crackers and a hot dog..along with a cold mixed drink or some beer.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 25, 2008)

Veal Chops today


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

Just finished up some honey/bourbon chicken pieces and a salad.  getting ready to go out with friends for some drinks in a little bit  :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> tomorrow will be buffalo though.......



ended up grillin' the buffalo and topping it with some boursin butter, grilled zucs and squa and some mashed taters

good stuff


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2008)

a hot dog...a hamburger...chips...and a piece of chocolate cake..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> .
> 
> Not an hour after I finished did I start to carve up five pounds of Kobe Tri Tip.  Aside from trying true A-5 jap Kobe NY strip, there is no meat I have ever worked with that has such incredible marbling....65% white, 35% pink.  I seared a little bit to taste and it was sinfully good.  Total yield out of the five pounds was about 3.5 lbs; good enough for 7 portions.  Looking forward to hosting some guests this weekend to indulge on this incredible meat.



Kobe Steak Frites it will be

Grillin' the Kobe with minimal seasoning.  True great meat needs only 3 things; salt, pepper and fire. I will make a chimichurri for a little bit of extra kick if it needs it.

Makin' Duck Fat French Fries with probably a horseradish and garlic mayo for dippin'

Corn on the Cob

T-minus 5 hours til the dinner bell rings :grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2008)

Kobe Stoke :grin:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Kobe Stoke :grin:



Wow that is fatty..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow that is fatty..



That's interior fat or marbling, which completely melts when you cook the meat releasing HUGE flavor.  Not to be confused with the chewy grizzly exterior fat that many butchers will leave on a steak. Generally speaking, the more marbling a steak has the greater amount of flavor and more tender texture. True A-5 Japanese Kobe is about 80% white with marbling, the beef literally starts to melt if you put your finger on it and rub it a little.  When cooked just a tad you can pop it in your mouth and you almost don't even have to chew it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> That's interior fat or marbling, which completely melts when you cook the meat releasing HUGE flavor.  Not to be confused with the chewy grizzly exterior fat that many butchers will leave on a steak. Generally speaking, the more marbling a steak has the greater amount of flavor and more tender texture. True A-5 Japanese Kobe is about 80% white with marbling, the beef literally starts to melt if you put your finger on it and rub it a little.  When cooked just a tad you can pop it in your mouth and you almost don't even have to chew it.



Do any supermarkets carry Kobe beef?  I wonder if they have it at Wegmans which is a more high end grocery store.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do any supermarkets carry Kobe beef?  I wonder if they have it at Wegmans which is a more high end grocery store.



They might be able to get you some as a special order, but I doubt they stock it.  I don't even think Whole Foods would, but I could be wrong.  Typically you can find it in a very high end specialty butch shop in a big city.  You could probably find some in Philly.  That particular cut you are looking at is the Tri-Tip.  I'd have to guess if you found it in a store they would charge somewhere in the $20-$25 range per pound.  If you're looking for Strip, expect more in the $55-$75 range per pound for a top level american Kobe product. Japanese would cost you north of $120 per pound for strip if you can find it.  There are only a handful of companies in the country that import it.


----------



## hardline (Jul 26, 2008)

im going to let the chef at sidebar surprise me. he has been doing a damm go job. he made this deviled egg with Foie Gras and a piece toasted peice prosciutto.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Kobe Stoke :grin:




OMFG that looks perfect!!!! I have not worked with Kobe in nearly two years. It is sooo good, it took me a while to get used to grilling kobe sirloin, all the fat reacts differently to heat but the flavor is incredible!


Kobe tri-tip must be awesome-just tri-tip has a good amount of flavor. I wonder what kobe flat iron would be like?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2008)

snoseek said:


> OMFG that looks perfect!!!! I have not worked with Kobe in nearly two years. It is sooo good, it took me a while to get used to grilling kobe sirloin, all the fat reacts differently to heat but the flavor is incredible!
> 
> 
> Kobe tri-tip must be awesome-just tri-tip has a good amount of flavor. I wonder what kobe flat iron would be like?



I haven't tried the flat iron.  It's not high on the list just because its a PITA to butcher with that vein that runs through it.  I do love flat iron, I just like it best when someone else does the butchering and we're not a cutting house. :lol:

So far I've brought home Hanger, Outside Skirt, Flank and Tri-Tip.  Tri-Tip has been the best.  I think next I'll get some sirloin Flap meat.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 27, 2008)

Last night I was out to dinner with family at a country Inn.

Pita with Hummus...free like the bread and butter
Part of a Brie in a puff pastry crust
House salad with Tomato Basil dressing
Salmon encrusted in horseradish with garlic mashed red potatoes..string beans..
Heiniken(sp?)
Ice Cream World..Orange Creme..

Tonight I'm most likely just gonna fend..maybe some hot pocket and tomato soup stoke!!..I think I also have some pickles...lol...and maybe a slice of texas toast lurking deep in the freezer..behind the can of frozen sugar free red bull..that I meant to chill but turned into a brick..Doh


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 27, 2008)

That's a nice looking piece of beef. You get that from a specialty vendor? I successfully polished off 95% of the leftovers in the fridge since the wife has been out of town. I'm actually still fine tuning the remainder of the oddball tortilla soup with chicken, cilantro and hot peppers from the garden for dinner tonite. Just have to crisp up some tortillas for the finishing touch.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That's a nice looking piece of beef. You get that from a specialty vendor?



I guess you could call my employer a specialty vendor.  I sell meat to fine dining restaurants.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2008)

Tonight the Zees will be dining on Shrimp sauteed in a lemon/dill butter sauce served with rice pilaf.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting some takeout from Carrabas..I had a big brunch but now I'm hungry again..


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2008)

I was lazy all weekend.    So tonight will actually be those Cheddarwurst I mentioned last week (but never grilled), potatoes, and veg.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

Last night Carrabas takeout...steak Marsela, side of pasta, bread dipped in spiced EVOO...I didnt eat the salad.  Tonight BDAY dinner...my choice...I'll play it by ear..nothing too crazy...I'd love to hit up Red Lobster but it's always crowded there..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Tonight BDAY dinner...my choice...I'll play it by ear..nothing too crazy...I'd love to hit up Red Lobster but it's always crowded there..




Kind of funny, there's only 1 Red Lobster in all of New England.  There was a point in time where they used to try and open them here, but everyone I saw went out of business in year or two.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Kind of funny, there's only 1 Red Lobster in all of New England.  There was a point in time where they used to try and open them here, but everyone I saw went out of business in year or two.



What's the chain right near the Maine Mall???  I know they have seafood because I had scallops au gratin there.  Tonight will be Hibachi food..


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2008)

Enjoy your birthday dinner!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

severine said:


> Enjoy your birthday dinner!!!



Thank You..I'm going to try to get pretty loaded tonight..starting with a few happy hour drinks..a few drinks at my parents house..and then more at the restaurant..I know the Japanese restaurant has some potent mixed drinks with an umbrella in the,..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What's the chain right near the Maine Mall???  I know they have seafood because I had scallops au gratin there.  Tonight will be Hibachi food..



The Weathervane

for whatever reason they seem to be able to survive.  I know that there used to be a Red Lobster at the mall, but it went out of business pretty quickly.  Actually numerous chain restaurants have closed around the mall lately.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 28, 2008)

Happy Bday, GSS. Start drinking at lunch, wadda they gonna do, fire you?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Happy Bday, GSS. Start drinking at lunch, wadda they gonna do, fire you?



LMBFAO...maybe my Dad will get stoned with me tonight..lol

Right now I'm drinking Diet Coke..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 28, 2008)

New skis and laptop.....b-day........coincidence?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> New skis and laptop.....b-day........coincidence?



No those were gifts to myself...my sister gave me a Run DMC shirt and a Steve Urkel shirt, my grandma gave me $200...and I get my parents present tonight..


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 28, 2008)

Turkey burger, cheddar brat and a salad


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2008)

Cheddarwurst, potatoes, and some veggies.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 28, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> .  Actually numerous chain restaurants have closed around the mall lately.



This is awesome for so many reasons. I personally think there's gonna be a big quick-service restaurant shakedown and hopefully a lot less will remain. I think people are starting to wake up to the idea of eating wholesome good food even when they go out. Personally my money is too important to me to spend on food that doesn't nourish. 

Fried green beans, fried mac and cheese.....WTF, I'll pass.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 28, 2008)

Decided to enjoy the nice summer weather this evening by grillin' up some burgers along with some fresh beans and squash from the garden.  Then some good 'ol chocolate jello pudding for dessert.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

snoseek said:


> This is awesome for so many reasons. I personally think there's gonna be a big quick-service restaurant shakedown and hopefully a lot less will remain. I think people are starting to wake up to the idea of eating wholesome good food even when they go out. Personally my money is too important to me to spend on food that doesn't nourish.
> 
> Fried green beans, fried mac and cheese.....WTF, I'll pass.



All the chains around me are always packed..


----------



## snoseek (Jul 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> All the chains around me are always packed..



That's the part that baffles me, I guess we are a society of mouthbreathers.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 28, 2008)

snoseek said:


> That's the part that baffles me, I guess we are a society of mouthbreathers.



I personally don't understand it either.  Perhaps it's because I started working in restaurants at 18 and quickly adopted a stance that I would rather support independent family run businesses than chains.  Unfortunately, a lot of those independent restaurants don't practice what they preach.  The owners preach support of local independent restaurants yet when it comes to their purchases for what they serve, they utilize the same crap products from the big suppliers like Sysco, US Foods etc, just like the chains do instead of supporting independent food suppliers.  Not all of them do, but many.  If they expect their customers to spend a bit more to dine at their restaurants instead of down the street at Chili's, they should spend a bit more themselves on higher quality products.

ce le vie.  America has become one giant homogenized consumer black hole.  Not much you can do about it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

Last night I had a high sodium meal at one of the local Japanese steakhouses.  Clear soup, salad with ginger dressing...steak and chicken combo..with vegetables, shrimp and fried rice...followed by Chocolate ice cream..I skipped my BDAY cupcake at my parents house.  All that salt made me retain water like a pregnant woman..lol..

Tonight: I have leftover smoked Salmon(Lox), onions, capers, tomatos....I'm going to pick up a bagel or two and maybe something else to go on the side.  

Time to start dieting..


----------



## snoseek (Jul 29, 2008)

snoseek said:


> This is awesome for so many reasons. I personally think there's gonna be a big quick-service restaurant shakedown and hopefully a lot less will remain. I think people are starting to wake up to the idea of eating wholesome good food even when they go out. Personally my money is too important to me to spend on food that doesn't nourish.
> 
> Fried green beans, fried mac and cheese.....WTF, I'll pass.




http://health.msn.com/nutrition/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100187534&page=1

Saw this article this morning and thought it was a good read. Outback's aussie cheese fries 2900 calories per order-even shared that's pretty an insane amount of empty calories. To be fair most fine dining establishments are pretty liberal with butter, cream ect.... my pastry chef last summer measured the calories for one of her creme brulee's and it came out to 1200 calories. I think the answer is to eat out only occasionly for a special night or whatever. Restaurants are not in the business of making people healthy, it's really competitive and consumers go with what they perceive as the best tasting food. Many dishes start with a big chunk of butter and finish with a big chunk of butter. Don't even get me started about the salt....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

snoseek said:


> http://health.msn.com/nutrition/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100187534&page=1
> 
> Saw this article this morning and thought it was a good read. Outback's aussie cheese fries 2900 calories per order-even shared that's pretty an insane amount of empty calories. To be fair most fine dining establishments are pretty liberal with butter, cream ect.... my pastry chef last summer measured the calories for one of her creme brulee's and it came out to 1200 calories. I think the answer is to eat out only occasionly for a special night or whatever. Restaurants are not in the business of making people healthy, it's really competitive and consumers go with what they perceive as the best tasting food. Many dishes start with a big chunk of butter and finish with a big chunk of butter. Don't even get me started about the salt....



My Mom gave me a book which shows nutritional info for basically all the chains...and for each one..a really fattening choice along with a healthy alternative.  I know most of the hamburgers at Ruby Tuesdays are over 1,000 calories and that doesn't even count the fries.  Luckily I can't stand ranch sauce and mayo..so I steer clear of those options..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2008)

snoseek said:


> I personally think there's gonna be a big quick-service restaurant shakedown and hopefully a lot less will remain.



can I borrow your crystal ball?  I'd like tomorrow's lotto numbers so I can open my own independent healthy restaurant 

http://money.cnn.com/2008/07/29/news/companies/bennigans_bankruptcy.ap/index.htm?cnn=yes


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

The funny thing is that I just saw an ad banner for Chilis on this very page...lol..

Chilis is freaking good though..


----------



## snoseek (Jul 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Chilis is freaking good though..



If you like food made in a factory. Their food is brought in mostly cooked. They just warm and assemble it. They bank on heavy hitters like yourself, not the occasional diner. You are very detached from food in general when you eat this crap too much IMO. I bet if you cooked your own food and ate out only once per month you could go heli-skiing with your savings.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

snoseek said:


> If you like food made in a factory. Their food is brought in mostly cooked. They just warm and assemble it. They bank on heavy hitters like yourself, not the occasional diner. You are very detached from food in general when you eat this crap too much IMO. I bet if you cooked your own food and ate out only once per month you could go heli-skiing with your savings.



I'm sure I could..I used to get Outback takeout once a week and now I've weened myself down to once a month...As for eating out only once a month total..that would be tough for me..I usually go out to dinner a couple times a month with family...and a couple times a month on dates..plus countless times by myself..I just have to make healthier choices.  I know I eat way to much salt and fat..oh well..I'm dieting again..I was down 5 pounds in the past 3 weeks and I put it all back on this past weekend..


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2008)

There are some people who just don't cook.  That's pretty common for single folks from what I understand... even my FIL who's a personal trainer and quite healthy eats out many of his meals.  There's never any food in his house.

Dinner tonight.... I'm not feeling very inspired.  I took chicken and ground turkey out of the freezer last night, but they're both still frozen and I hate microwave thawing.  So probably something easy like pasta.  Maybe raviolis....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

severine said:


> There are some people who just don't cook.  That's pretty common for single folks from what I understand... even my FIL who's a personal trainer and quite healthy eats out many of his meals.  There's never any food in his house.
> 
> Dinner tonight.... I'm not feeling very inspired.  I took chicken and ground turkey out of the freezer last night, but they're both still frozen and I hate microwave thawing.  So probably something easy like pasta.  Maybe raviolis....



A good way to thaw is to run the meat under warm water..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A good way to thaw is to run the meat under warm water..



also a good way to get sick.  cold water only is the safe way to go.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2008)

severine said:


> There are some people who just don't cook.  That's pretty common for single folks from what I understand... even my FIL who's a personal trainer and quite healthy eats out many of his meals.  There's never any food in his house.
> 
> Dinner tonight.... I'm not feeling very inspired.  I took chicken and ground turkey out of the freezer last night, but they're both still frozen and I hate microwave thawing.  So probably something easy like pasta.  Maybe raviolis....



Mmmm.. raviolis... 

I don't really like to cook.  If I were single I'd eat out a lot or have pre-packaged and/or frozen food.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2008)

Tonight, no ifs and or buts about it is going to be all about the large variety of tupperware containing various leftovers from the last few days.


----------



## hardline (Jul 29, 2008)

finally after weeks on not cooking. i am. on the menu:
chipotle burgers with smoked guda ans sauted shrooms.
with some fresh corn.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 29, 2008)

Cucumber soup.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2008)

At the local seafood restaurant..

Roll with Butter
Ceaser salad..dressing on the side
Mussels..in a steezy sauce
Guinness...Cabernet..


----------



## severine (Aug 1, 2008)

Likely to be turkey meatloaf with pepper relish on top... not sure on the sides yet.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2008)

Tonight something from the Allentown farmers market...maybe some steak...mmmmmm


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 1, 2008)

Dead bird, not sure how we'll make it. Ricotta cheese was on sale, so I'm gonna batch cook some lasagna tonite to freeze.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2008)

Tonight's "date night" with my wife!  The sitter is all lined up for the kids, and we're going to dress up a bit and head on over to the GREAT italian restaurants in the Federal Hill area of Providence and see which one we feel like eating at.  No matter which one we decide on, I know I'll be eating a tasty meal tonight!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tonight's "date night" with my wife!  The sitter is all lined up for the kids, and we're going to dress up a bit and head on over to the GREAT italian restaurants in the Federal Hill area of Providence and see which one we feel like eating at.  No matter which one we decide on, I know I'll be eating a tasty meal tonight!



People dress up to go out for dinner..yikes.at the fancy restaurants..I still rock my Tevas..the 90s called and they want my Tevas..:???:

I went to the farmers market and picked up a really good strip steak.  It was pretty expensive..I think $13 a pound and the one I bought was like .8 so it was more than $10..another stand had a similar steak for $8 but it didn't look nearly as fresh...I'm thinking that I'll broil it later tonight with some soy sauce and save a little bit for tomorrow morning.  I also bought gazpaucho, PA dutch style hard pretzals, and some trail mix with dried apricots, almonds, sunflower seeds, raisons, and cashews...I want to sample that with my dinner and save the rest for when I go hiking tomorrow.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 1, 2008)

Wife picked up a PeacePizza on the way home. And fresh baked cookies. I got cucumbers coming outta the wazzoo from the garden, so I whipped up a cold cuke melon soup and a cuke n vidalia salad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..another stand had a similar steak for $8 but it didn't look nearly as fresh....



not necessarily important.  many steakhouses dry age their meat.  The beef is left out in a refridgerator uncovered for sometimes up to 60 days and just padded with towels daily.  The meat turns almost black even though it's raw and becomes PACKED with flavor.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tonight's "date night" with my wife!  The sitter is all lined up for the kids, and we're going to dress up a bit and head on over to the GREAT italian restaurants in the Federal Hill area of Providence and see which one we feel like eating at.  No matter which one we decide on, I know I'll be eating a tasty meal tonight!



Al Forno?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 1, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> not necessarily important.  many steakhouses dry age their meat.  The beef is left out in a refridgerator uncovered for sometimes up to 60 days and just padded with towels daily.  The meat turns almost black even though it's raw and becomes PACKED with flavor.



IS dry aging something that can be done at home or is that risky?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> IS dry aging something that can be done at home or is that risky?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_aged_beef

I've never tried it at home, but have been tempted.  I do know that most (but not all) steakhouses have an aging room that they use separate from other refrigerated goods.  Eventually mold crusts over the meat, which is (obviously) trimmed before cooking and serving.  The possibility of cross contanimation of that mold to other goods should be taken seriously, but not all places do.  It's this reality that makes me hesitant to try it at home as I do not have a second refrigerator to dedicate to doing it safely.

It's by no means common to dry age beef.  The reason being is that the beef loses upwards of 30% of weight during the process.  So, the steak steeze bought at $13 a pound would be $18 a pound when aged if not more because the cost of caring for it and electricity is typically factored in as well.  Those latter factors mean the longer the age, the higher the price.

One thing to remember is that the term 'fresh' with beef really doesn't exist.  Almost every cut of beef at the store that you see was processed off a cow a minimum of a good three weeks before you've purchased it and possibly up to three months ago.  Processing plants vacuum pack the hole ribeye, stip whatever and hold onto it for a good 14 to 21 days before they ship to a distributor.  The beef is likely to spend an additional one to two weeks at the distributor before it is sold to the store and then the store is likely not to cut the meat for quite awhile after that.  

Quite a different scenario than chicken.  Most chicken you eat was walking no more than eight days prior to you buying it. You buy a dry aged beef product and it could very well be coming from a cow that was slaughtered upwards of three months ago!


----------



## snoseek (Aug 1, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> IS dry aging something that can be done at home or is that risky?



Not on the same level but yes you could leave a stip steak (pat dry first) unwrapped for a day or two in the fridge and that would dry it out and concentrate the flavor some more. In restaurants i have dry aged my own stuff wrapping in towels and changing every couple days.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Not on the same level but yes you could leave a stip steak (pat dry first) unwrapped for a day or two in the fridge and that would dry it out and concentrate the flavor some more. In restaurants i have dry aged my own stuff wrapping in towels and changing every couple days.



Snoseek is on the money here.  The challenge with dry aging at home is that most people buy just individual steaks for home, so there's really no excess beef that's hit the air for a long time to trim away before you eat it.  Typically if I buy a steak at a store, I'll unwrap it in the morning for cooking in the evening , though as snoseek said, you could leave it for a couple days.

I read steeze's comment about freshness today and chimed in because I was visiting a customer today who was on day 32 of dry aging some beef I had sold him.  When he received it, it was beautiful red 17 pound ribeye.  Today it's about 12-13 pounds and black and crusty.  He's holding off until next weekend to sell it at which point the chef will trim the fat cap and any area that was exposed to air during the process.  The only thing that put me off is that this beef is sitting out in walk in cooler that has all his produce etc in it and I personally would be concerned about cross containimation with the other items in the cooler.

I'm actually getting in a whole strip tomorrow of about 14 pounds, of which I will sample out 8 pounds worth of strip steaks to customers, grind the 2 pound butt end leaving me four pounds for personal use. Normally, I'd trim the remaining 4 pounds down to (4) 12 ounce steaks, but I'm considering aging it and harvesting (2) DANK 12 ounce strips in a few weeks after I trim the oxygen exposed areas and the excess fat that I will leave on it.  I'm just a tad leary though of cross containimating the other food in my fridge.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm just happy eating a normal steak...lol..


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm just happy eating a normal steak...lol..



for point of comparison, next time you buy a steak; cut it in two pieces.  Re-wrap the one piece, but leave the other sitting out on a plate in your fridge overnight and through the next day, just check it a couple of times and pad away the blood/moisture with a cloth.  Cook them both at the same time the following evening and report back which one has the better flavor and texture.

the funny thing is that this is nothing new.  Prior to refrigeration, practices like this and salt curing etc, were what the poor did hundreds of years ago, while the rich ate fresh beef.  Now the rich are eating what the poor used to eat and the poor are eating what the rich used to eat.  It's kind of like how jail prisoners in the 1800's in Maine were fed lobsters.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> for point of comparison, next time you buy a steak; cut it in two pieces.  Re-wrap the one piece, but leave the other sitting out on a plate in your fridge overnight and through the next day, just check it a couple of times and pad away the blood/moisture with a cloth.  Cook them both at the same time the following evening and report back which one has the better flavor and texture.
> 
> the funny thing is that this is nothing new.  Prior to refrigeration, practices like this and salt curing etc, were what the poor did hundreds of years ago, while the rich ate fresh beef.  Now the rich are eating what the poor used to eat and the poor are eating what the rich used to eat.  It's kind of like how jail prisoners in the 1800's in Maine were fed lobsters.



I;ll give it a try..I like experiements..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 2, 2008)

Actually, the rich ate rotten meat as well, that's why they invented sauces back in the day. Sauces were originally a masking recipe for ripe meat.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

bump..pizza hut thin and crispy..seems like the best thing ever...mmmmm


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 2, 2008)

Lasagna sauce is simmering, just gotta boil off the noodles and make the ricotta mix. Looks like lasagna for dinner.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

With all this talk about steak I picked up a porter house this morning that I plan on grilling shortly.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

I talked myself out of Pizza hut as it's too many calories..so I'm eating some fish with lemon/pepper flavoring..200 calories for two little fillets..but breakfast tomorrow morning is going to be dank..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> With all this talk about steak I picked up a porter house this morning that I plan on grilling shortly.



TR..I wish I had a grill..I always broil steak..I don't have any outdoor space at my apartment..maybe a good thing so I don't blow up the neighborhood..lol


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

I will cook almost all my meals out on the grill year round. If I had to always use an oven to cook I would eat out quite bit like you do.


----------



## hardline (Aug 2, 2008)

just ordered pizza and a sausage parm.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

Frozen pizza and fresh broccoli, yummy.  Much better than moldy steak... :lol:


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2008)

The frozen pizza, BTW, was organic thin crust with spinach and feta.  Not bad.  Not great either but it was edible.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> .  Much better than moldy steak... :lol:



I'm gonna start the moldy steak process tomorrow.  I'll post a TR in three weeks when it's done and eaten


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> i'm Gonna Start The Moldy Steak Process Tomorrow.  I'll Post A Tr In Three Weeks When It's Done And Eaten



Jea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2008)

salad with ginger dressing
hot dog...hamburger..no rolls
corn on the cobb..
iced tea..

I'm definitely down a few pounds for the first week of my diet..


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


>



Kermit?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2008)

Tonight we had a greek salad with Grilled Magret Duck Breast

also broke down 14 pounds of Striploin tonight with 8 steaks going out for samples, 3 pounds beginning the dry age process in the fridge and another 3 pounds of fresh ground I made from the scrap. I bought a meat grinder yesterday for $15 and it worked awesome.  

....I'm hungry, perhaps dinner #2 is coming up in the form of a burger from the fresh ground. :grin:


----------



## hardline (Aug 3, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Tonight we had a greek salad with Grilled Magret Duck Breast
> 
> also broke down 14 pounds of Striploin tonight with 8 steaks going out for samples, 3 pounds beginning the dry age process in the fridge and another 3 pounds of fresh ground I made from the scrap. I bought a meat grinder yesterday for $15 and it worked awesome.
> 
> ....I'm hungry, perhaps dinner #2 is coming up in the form of a burger from the fresh ground. :grin:



you are the anti vegetarian. its great


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2008)

hardline said:


> you are the anti vegetarian. its great



It's my job :lol:

Seriously, I had to go through six interviews for my position.  In each interview one of the very first questions asked was 'Are you a vegetarian?'   :lol:   Discriminating hiring practice? slightly, but it would be very difficult for a vegetarian to do the job successfully.

Surprisingly, I do work with and sell meats to a couple of chefs who are vegetarians.  For those who might think that it would be near impossible to create great meat focused dishes without tasting the meat; you need to familiarize yourself with Grant Achatz.  He won the James Beard award as the best chef in the country last year despite having lost his ability to taste food from mouth cancer.

http://www.usatoday.com/life/lifestyle/2008-06-08-achatz-james-beard-chef_N.htm


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW!  That's pretty amazing!

Dinner tonight.... Baked mac & cheese, I think.  And fresh broccoli.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 4, 2008)

No doubt fish of some kind. Have to see what the boats bring in. It would be nice if they net a few Speckled Trout.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

Tonight..most likely eating out somewhere..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 4, 2008)

Cooked off a pork roast to slice down and make cuban sammys with the panini press. Some kinda side salad, I picked about 6 cherry tomato size yellow tomatoes from the garden. I noticed that some of them develop splits in the skin, so I'm picking them sooner and letting them ripen off on the window sill. Seems to be working. So far, my tomato harvest has been unimpressive.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 4, 2008)

For today, we have leftovers:


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

Andy, that pic is really creeping me out.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 4, 2008)

Are those squabs? they look smaller than a chicken


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

andyzee said:


> For today, we have leftovers:



Wow that's alot of chicken...alot different than chicken mcnuggets..


----------



## krisskis (Aug 4, 2008)

Tonight i made chicken divan with freash broccolini and asiago cheese sauce and rice and veggies.

I can feel my arteries clogging as i type 

My son just walked up to Ritas to get some italian ices now....mmmmm.


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

Tonight will be sausage burgers on the grill, fresh broccoli steamed, and potatoes... I haven't decided if I'm baking them or foil packet roasting them on the grill.  Either way, they're getting grilled!


----------



## AMAC2233 (Aug 7, 2008)

severine said:


> and potatoes... I haven't decided if I'm baking them or *foil packet roasting them on the grill.*  Either way, they're getting grilled!



I tried that for the first time last night, and it was delicious! The potatoes need to go for a long time though..took mine out after a half hour, and they still had to go back on. Cooked it with sliced onions, butter, and a tad of garlic salt. Yum!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 7, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Just had Mongolian BBQ in Austin, TX.



Looks like I'm going to have Mongolian BBQ again in Austin tonight.  Yum.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 7, 2008)

I had a big late bfast, so it'll be something light like a salad, I got a decent amount of tomatoes and cukes outta the garden the past 2 days and have some romaine and iceberg that needs to get used up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 7, 2008)

No clue but it will most likely be on the late side and hopefully healthy,.


----------



## hardline (Aug 7, 2008)

my pops i comming up to my lake house to do some fishing so i am going to cook something up on the grill. i reallky want so proschiuto but that means i have to go all the way to newton.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 7, 2008)

Just waiting for the line of thunderstorms currently rolling across my neck of the woods to leave, then it's off to the parking lots of Gillette Stadium(probably with the same line of thunderstorms currently in NE Connecticut ) where my group of friends and I will just do a quick burger BBQ on the grill and a couple of beers before heading into the stadium.  And, if it's just non stop lines of t-storms, well we've also been known during pre-season to head on down Route 1 and watch the games indoors at some of the multiple "cold beverage" establishments there  :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow that's alot of chicken...alot different than chicken mcnuggets..



Actually, that was quail  . Tonight, it's veal goulash.


----------



## hardline (Aug 7, 2008)

so i got a london broil, red potatos, and some spinache. seasoned the broil with garlic paste, peper, red peper, and salt. im going to top it with some carmalized onion.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 7, 2008)

the wife made blueberry pancakes...for dinner.  I'm thinking rib eye for breakfast...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 7, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> the wife made blueberry pancakes...for dinner.  I'm thinking rib eye for breakfast...



Don't forget the eggs.


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

I love breakfast for dinner!  Yum!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2008)

No clue. But the breakfast for dinner concept is gaining momentum since nothing is defrosted and there isn't anything entree worthy in the frig.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 8, 2008)

Grabbed a sausage and mushroom pizza on the way home from work.


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2008)

Had pizza with my mom and brother.  Hawaiian and pepperoni.  I feel so bloated now.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 8, 2008)

Made Lemon chicken and rice for me and the wife, Fish sticks for the 5 yo, and a tuna melt for the 10 yo. I feel like a short-order cook!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

pizza


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2008)

Blt


----------



## snoseek (Aug 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> pizza



You're killin' it on that diet huh?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 8, 2008)

Leftover cheesecake factory grilled cheese.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 9, 2008)

Leaning towards pancakes.


----------



## hardline (Aug 9, 2008)

i am thinking about chiicken with some sort of soutwestern spin on it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2008)

snoseek said:


> You're killin' it on that diet huh?



Pizza isn't bad for you...as of this morning..I'm down 6 pounds in 11 days...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Pizza isn't bad for you...as of this morning..I'm down 6 pounds in 11 days...



That's a 6 lb dump you held in for 11 days due to constipation from your diet. That doesn't count.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Pizza isn't bad for you...as of this morning..I'm down 6 pounds in 11 days...



Keep it up! I will argue about average pizza being healthy though.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 9, 2008)

Had a two pound grilled Prime Rib today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That's a 6 lb dump you held in for 11 days due to constipation from your diet. That doesn't count.




lol...that's a big dump..FWIW...I've always been regular...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Keep it up! I will argue about average pizza being healthy though.



two slices of pizza is 1/4 the calories of a steak dinner from Outback..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 10, 2008)

Waffle for dinner last nite, then a waffle ice cream sandwich for dessert, and a waffle for b-fast this morning. Even the pups shared a waffle. Were waffling hard here. I put the box of batter mix away.


----------



## severine (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol:

Last night was pizza at my sister-in-law's house.

Tonight will be kielbasa links on the grill, potatoes, and broccoli.  We're on a broccoli kick here.  :lol:


----------



## hardline (Aug 11, 2008)

the ultimate meat sandwitch
honey smoked ham
rosemary roasted turky
pruscuito
thin slices of generro salami
cabot sharp chedder
honey dijion mustard


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

Hmmm... good question for tonight.  I haven't been all that inspired lately (a lot of grilling of sausage burgers and kielbasa/cheddarwurst).  I'm almost out of potatoes, too, otherwise I could get a nice beef stew going with what's on hand.  

Hmmmmm..... I'll have to think on this more for tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2008)

Last night..salad..pepper steak over white rice..flan..

Tonight..maybe bar food..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 12, 2008)

BBQ baby backs on the grill, collard/mustard greens, mac n cheese. Watermelon for dessert. All that's missing is sweet potato pie and pink lemonade. A salute to soul food tonite in honor of Isaac Hayes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> BBQ baby backs on the grill, collard/mustard greens, mac n cheese. Watermelon for dessert. All that's missing is sweet potato pie and pink lemonade. A salute to soul food tonite in honor of Isaac Hayes.



steezy..


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2008)

Hot dogs and some green beans and a glass of milk. Something quick before I go riding.


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

Baked mac & cheese.  Maybe some broccoli, too.


----------



## dmc (Aug 12, 2008)

On the road - taking customers out...
Supposed to be gong to the best Italian resturant in St Louis...


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 12, 2008)

Boneless BBQ chicken breasts, wild rice and an ear of corn. Might even have to incorporate some freshly picked cayenne peppers into the mix.


----------



## hardline (Aug 12, 2008)

hamburgers with three chili powders topped with sharp chedder, and some fresh jerz corn


----------



## andyzee (Aug 12, 2008)

Polish meataballs


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)

Good 'ol meatloaf and some fresh beans, squash and tomatoes from the garden tonight


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2008)

salad, shrimp scampi, garlic bread


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Going to be something on the grill given how nice an evening it is here in NE CT tonight!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

First time cooking for me in awhile..

Spinach salad...Fruit salad..Lamb rib chops..Cherry Garcia..Sam Adams summer


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 13, 2008)

Lobster stoke :grin:


----------



## hardline (Aug 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Lobster stoke :grin:



take the bands off and you could have a steel  tub match


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> take the bands off and you could have a steel  tub match



I'd bet on that one in the lower left,  or atleast claim dibs on those claws!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Thinking I might grab a pizza on the way home.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 15, 2008)

Makin an oven stuffer, stuffing, gravy, some form of veg or salad.


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2008)

In spite of the kids' screaming fits today... I actually have a plan for dinner!  Shocking, I know... 

I'm making marinated sirloin steak tips and corn on the cob on the grill, either potatoes or fresh broccoli as a side, quite possibly salad as a starter (got some beautiful orange cherry tomatoes today!) and homemade raspberry ice cream from fresh berries for dessert.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 15, 2008)

Baked Halibut, lobster cream sauce, rice, sugar snap peas

dessert will be several margaritas at the Hampton Casino Ballroom.  We're going to see Jeff Dunham tonight; wonder if he's added any new puppets to his act.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 15, 2008)

NY strip steak..pierogies..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 15, 2008)

Dinner earlier  tonite in  Lake Placid was linguine in white clam sauce , antipasti ,  some vino blanco  followed by some Chunky Monkey  from Ben  and Jerry's later on during our evening stroll around Mirror Lake-- been a great couple of days so far


----------



## snoseek (Aug 15, 2008)

severine said:


> In spite of the kids' screaming fits today... I actually have a plan for dinner!  Shocking, I know...
> 
> I'm making marinated sirloin steak tips and corn on the cob on the grill, either potatoes or fresh broccoli as a side, quite possibly salad as a starter (got some beautiful orange cherry tomatoes today!) and homemade raspberry ice cream from fresh berries for dessert.



This is definately my kind of meal. I like the variety!

Grilled salmon with maple and grainy mustard, new potatos, and garlic spinach at the snoseek house tonight. Dessert=bannana bread.


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2008)

severine said:


> In spite of the kids' screaming fits today... I actually have a plan for dinner!  Shocking, I know...
> 
> I'm making marinated sirloin steak tips and corn on the cob on the grill, either potatoes or fresh broccoli as a side, quite possibly salad as a starter (got some beautiful orange cherry tomatoes today!) and homemade raspberry ice cream from fresh berries for dessert.





snoseek said:


> This is definately my kind of meal. I like the variety!


It was delicious, too! 

Salad had mixed field greens with spinach, red delicious apple, carrots, strawberries, orange cherry tomatoes, pecans, and shredded sharp cheddar.  Went with broccoli instead of potatoes.  The ice cream was a little seedy...next time I'll actually try to strain the seeds.  But I was in a hurry and didn't think it would make a huge difference.

See!  I can cook!  :lol:

Tonight, however, I have no clue yet...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 16, 2008)

severine said:


> It was delicious, too!
> 
> Salad had mixed field greens with spinach, red delicious apple, carrots, strawberries, orange cherry tomatoes, pecans, and shredded sharp cheddar.  Went with broccoli instead of potatoes.  The ice cream was a little seedy...next time I'll actually try to strain the seeds.  But I was in a hurry and didn't think it would make a huge difference.
> 
> ...



Maybe YOU should teach in a 2 year college Food Service Program


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

That sounds like a really steezy salad.

I sort of want to make Tacos tonight..I haven't made tacos since I was in Virginia last month with family.  I'm a very anal taco chef.

If it's just for me..I take 1/2 pound of ground beef..and once it browns..add about 1/4 pack of the seasoning mix that they sell next to the Taco kits..along with some water..I like dry tacos so I use about 1/2 as much water as most people.  Then I bake the shells..and on my Taco I put a mexican shredded cheese blend..lettuce..and salsa..Sometimes I make my own quacamole..and use some of the extra meat and tortilla chips or a crumpled shell to make a taco salad with the leftover meat and fixins.  

Of course some Corona and lime or some Sam Adams Summer makes a good compliment..If you have a date..make some flan along with cabernet or shiraz for a nice afro-deez-eee-ack


----------



## drjeff (Aug 16, 2008)

Tonight is going to be a good old fashioned clam bake and some beers all consumed on the deck of my brother's place less than 100 feet from the shore of Narraganett Bay in RI.  

Good views, good company, good food, cold beer, and no cooking/clean up for me to do!  A total winner in my book!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tonight is going to be a good old fashioned clam bake and some beers all consumed on the deck of my brother's place less than 100 feet from the shore of Narraganett Bay in RI.
> 
> Good views, good company, good food, cold beer, and no cooking/clean up for me to do!  A total winner in my book!



Heffenreffer still brewed in Naragansett?

Hot chicken sammys and green beans


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2008)

Another salad like last night's (though I added green onions to mine), chicken breast stuffed with cheese and broccoli (I can't take credit for that...frozen ) and some awesome mashed potatoes with sour cream, cheddar, butter, and fresh green onions.   More homemade raspberry ice cream for dessert tonight...


----------



## hardline (Aug 17, 2008)

was going to cook taco's but i am to tired from a weekend of partying. so i orded from qdoba. better than taco bell but not the best. got the shreded beef taco, queso burito, and beef gumbo


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 17, 2008)

Boneless pork loin, not sure how I'm gonna prep it or what I'll serve it with.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Spaghetti with meat sauce and sausage.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Spaghetti with meat sauce and sausage.



mmmm..my buddy Larrys mom always made that and if you found the bayleaf..you got a quarter.


----------



## hardline (Aug 18, 2008)

wimped out and ordered dominos.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

Right now triscuits and olive tapanade...pretty soon a salad I made from the salad bar..hard boiled egg, spinach artichoke hearts, tomatoes, and a single mini corn..I got a porterhouse steak cut in half so it's very thin and only weight .6lbs with the bone..I guess they call it butterflyed..and I have a little 4 ounce single serving dixie cup of Haagan Daaz caramel ice cream for later..I'm repping PA with some Rolling rock in the green bottle...After dinner..a long walk..hopefully 5+ miles like last night.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Hit up Panera Bread tonight on my way home from Hartford.  Had a smokehouse turkey panini, an apple and a glass of iced tea.  Nothing great, but it definately beats subway


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

Panera is good..and the smokehouse panini is pretty good..sort of a fancy way of calling it a grilledsteezesandwich..with turkey and bacon..

I didn't end up making steak..I was satisfied with crackers/tapenade and salad..but now it's time for ice cream...


----------



## hardline (Aug 21, 2008)

just about to throw some chops on the grill. coated them with a sauce i made from dijion, honey and chipotle chile powder.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 21, 2008)

Home made chicken soup with matzah balls. Edy's Fudge Trax for dessert.


----------



## Paul (Aug 21, 2008)

Swordfish steaks on the grill. Potatoes same way. And some mixed veggies.


----------



## ski220 (Aug 22, 2008)

Porterhouse steaks, corn on the cob and white and sweet potatoes - all on the grill, with a tomatoe and cucumber salad fresh from the garden.  YUM YUM!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2008)

Salad with vinigrette,,,salmon..mashed potatoes..


----------



## andyzee (Aug 22, 2008)

Fajitas yesterday, made from leftover 2" thick shell steak.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 22, 2008)

Not sure yet tonight. It's tailgating at the Patriots/Eagles pre-season game and I've got Beer duty, not food duty.  I'll be suprised when I see what my buddy who has food duty brings (he usually has quite an elaborate food spread planned, so it should be good!)


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

Outback Special with garlic mashed.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like were grazing on whatever is in the frig. I don't hear any pots rattling in the kitchen and I don't feel like cooking.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 22, 2008)

Gotta finish the perishables tonight at the beach condo 'cause we can't bring them home on a 3 hour drive so it looks like Kielbasa and hot dogs.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2008)

Hot Dog, Hamburger..salad with Ginger dressing...Rolling Rock..and a sample of my Dads Greg Norman Merllot..alfresco......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Outback Special with garlic mashed.



Outback steakhouse represent..what what..I stopped ordering from Outback so much..when the guy for curbside didn't even ask what car I had..he would just say..."Blue Impreza"..lol..


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2008)

Turkey dogs and corn on the cob on the grill.  If it couldn't be made on the grill or eaten off of a paper plate, it wasn't happening tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

I was out with my family at a country inn.  

Pita with pesto, part of a brie appetizer baked into a pastry puff....mixed green salad with sundried tomato dressing...pesto penne with shrimp...tanguray and tonic, Heinikin, Capacinno

Two free dinners in a row..tough to beat..


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2008)

Ordered pizza since I was too lazy to cook.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2008)

Indulged in some lobster again.  Hard not to eat it often with the great prices these days.


----------



## severine (Aug 24, 2008)

Went to a picnic this afternoon so we had a late lunch of burgers, crap salad (as my SIL calls it...green salad with a whole bunch of things dumped in it like strawberries, blueberries, almonds, etc.), fruit salad that I made, pasta salad, and fresh corn on the cob.  Brian supplied double-stuft Oreos for dessert  in addition to the delicious chocolate-covered strawberries my SIL made.

Starting to get hungry again now... wonder what I'll eat?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 24, 2008)

Veal ossa bucco and a mushroom risotto, broc rabe with truffle oil.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Veal ossa bucco and a mushroom risotto, broc rabe with truffle oil.



how long did you braise the Veal for?  Anything funky in the braising liquid?


----------



## ccskier (Aug 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Ordered pizza since I was too lazy to cook.



Same


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2008)

3 slider mini-burgers and fries from the bar..tomorrow I'll eat healthy


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> how long did you braise the Veal for?  Anything funky in the braising liquid?



About 1.75 hours, the shanks weren't super meaty and I didn't want to over cook em. Funky as in ingredients? I used a pretty classic recipe, nothing outta the ordinary. Made a small amount of gremolata and cracked open a '99 Barolo Cannubi.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Indulged in some lobster again.  Hard not to eat it often with the great prices these days.



How much is Lobster in NH/ME?  The local sportsbar has a lobster tank and is charging $13.95 with fries..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How much is Lobster in NH/ME?  The local sportsbar has a lobster tank and is charging $13.95 with fries..



Atleast here in CT,  soft shells are in the $7/lb range and hardshells in the $9/lb range currently


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2008)

Tonight dinner was at a friends party where it was a Shrimp boil.

Shrimp, Chericio(?sp) sausage, corn on the cob, red potatoes, hot dogs, stuffed clams, and on and on and on and on, Oh yah and LOTS of beer on ice :beer:   All in all a darn fine meal with lots of good friends!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How much is Lobster in NH/ME?  The local sportsbar has a lobster tank and is charging $13.95 with fries..



As cheap as $4.99 for chicks on the coast. Around $8 for hard shells.  We found a lobster man who has a shack at his house down the street selling for $5.75 for chicks, pretty neat little set up. We're about ten miles from the coast.  Apparently the folks at Shaw's super markets haven't been reading the papers and gotten the message for how cheap lobsters are this season as they were selling chicks for $7.99 :roll:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)

Tonight is definately a grillin' night given how nice the weather is.  Off to see what I'll be cooking on the grill now!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Rack of NZ lamb from trader joe's, grilled veggies


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Starting to get real hungry but I'm pretty deep in a poker tournement..so I will have to wait//


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Kid 1 ate PB&J with broccoli
Kid 2 ate turkey & cream cheese sandwich with carrot sticks and broccoli

I still have no idea what I will be eating.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 26, 2008)

A perfectly grilled boneless sirloin, corn on the cob, tomato-basil-mozzerella salad, and a Gennie Cream Ale.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)

Ended up grilling some sea scallops with a little honey/citrus glaze on them and some fresh summer squash right on the grill next to the scallops.  Mighty tasty if I do say so myself!


----------



## hardline (Aug 26, 2008)

i think i am just going to do a PB&J with big glass of milk


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Outback takeout..strip steak medium..salad..potato..6 pack of Rolling Rock..


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2008)

Boneless chicken breast and tater tots.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

German Veal loaf on a roll with hot mustard, garden salad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

Chicken quesidilla..steak burrito..chips and salsa..rolling rock...


----------



## noski (Aug 28, 2008)

crock pot is going with beef burgandy to be served on egg noodles with a salad tonight.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

noski said:


> crock pot is going with beef burgandy to be served on egg noodles with a salad tonight.



Another sign that winter is getting a little closer when the crock pot re-emerges in our kitchen. Not quite there yet here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Another sign that winter is getting a little closer when the crock pot re-emerges in our kitchen. Not quite there yet here.



I need to get a crockpot for my new place..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I need to get a crockpot for my new place..



Crockpot ribs and saurkraut are the bomb, there's a bit of prep work for the kraut, but well worth it. Side of home made mashies....num, num, num


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Crockpot ribs and saurkraut are the bomb, there's a bit of prep work for the kraut, but well worth it. Side of home made mashies....num, num, num



Post up a recipe for that if you can.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm already thinking about what I'm going to have for dinner tonight...I haven't cooked in awhile and I want to cook something mad steezy...any suggestions..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm already thinking about what I'm going to have for dinner tonight...I haven't cooked in awhile and I want to cook something mad steezy...any suggestions..



Well we need some more info GSS like what do you plan on drinking to accompany the food??

Personally though I'll find that a nice rib-eye steak with some sauteed mushrooms and this time of year some fresh corn on the cobb goes well with just about any beverage out there!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I need to get a crockpot for my new place..



Crockpots when used right, rule.  Toss the ingredients in the pot in the AM, turn it on, and then when you get home from work, you open the door and the wonderfull smell of what you'll be eating for dinner fills the air!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Crockpots when used right, rule.  Toss the ingredients in the pot in the AM, turn it on, and then when you get home from work, you open the door and the wonderfull smell of what you'll be eating for dinner fills the air!



It sounds steezy...plus I never had a crockpot growing up but my Mom was never a cook so we ate out alot..ordered pizza.  When I move into my new apartment in a month..I plan on having dinner parties and totally legit adult activities..


----------



## noski (Aug 28, 2008)

Crock pots are a working family's best friend. I have a couple of cookbooks just for crock pot. In fact that is how I will make Greg's chile after cooking the burger. Then I can spend the day working outside and come in at dinner and just sit down and eat after a cold beer on the porch. No pots and pans to wash or dinner prep after a hard day of moving rocks, etc.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Post up a recipe for that if you can.




I do it from memory, and there are several variations of it if you google "German ribs and sauerkraut crockpot" but the recipe goes something like this if you have a large crockpot:

Prep the country style pork ribs by browning them in a skillet or on the grill, no more than 5 minutes on each side. Set aside.
(You can use other cuts of pork as well, if something is on sale, like pork chops or a roast)

In a large bowl:

Add (3) larger cans of drained sauerkraut with a little juice. Mix in a grated large potato, grated green apple, a healthy tablespoon of caraway seed, 2 cups of good beer or dry white wine, about 2 table spoons of brown sugar, a tablespoon of minced garlic, salt and pepper, and about a tablespoon of white flour or sauce thickner. If you have Maggi, a german flavoring liquid, about a table spoon of that as well.(That's optional, although I use it to flavor soups, meats, and lotsa other stuff as well.)

In the crockpot, put a thin layer of the kraut mix, lay a slab of ribs on that, add kraut mix on top, another layer of ribs on top of the kraut, and the rest of the kraut on top of the ribs. Make sure the ribs are covered in kraut. Sprinkle a little more Brown sugar on top, cover. If you slow cook on low it'll take all day. I usually set it on high until the juices get a bubblin, then turn it down to low for a 5-6 hour slow cook session. I'll occasionally ladle some of the juices over the whole thing to keep the top moister, that's optional if no one is home. The meat should fall off the bone when it's ready. Serve with mash potatoes, good rye bread and butter.

Some recipes call for cooked bacon, or slicing the apple and onion instead of grating. I find the flavor is better distributed when grated.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Moe, definitely going to give it a try.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Ghetto nachos from Sheetz...Sugarfree Red Bull..Chili dog..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

1/2 rack of ribs..fries..baked beans..budweiser...Diet starts Tuesday


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 30, 2008)

Chicken n veg stir fry, rice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2008)

Farfalle Pasta with Duck, Tasso and Tomato Basil Cream sauce


----------



## hardline (Aug 31, 2008)

two porterhouse steaks, spicey shrimp, and maybe some rosemary potatos.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2008)

pork loin and fruit salad..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 31, 2008)

Pizza


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2008)

Whole Grain Mustard and Parmesan Crusted Rack of Lamb, Roasted Red Potatoes, Corn on the Cob  :grin:


----------



## hardline (Sep 1, 2008)

chile crusted pork chops, barbeque shrimp and potatos boiled then covered in rosmary butter then thrown on the grill for awhile.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2008)

chili and baked potato from Wendys with iced tea..I'm in calorie and money saving mode..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2008)

Tonight was baked haddock with some fresh steamed squash and some tomatoes with a little fresh basil and olive oil from the garden.


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm real proud of this creation that's cooking for tonight. 

I have pork tenderloin in the crockpot with Honey Teriyaki Sauce and crushed pineapple (in juices).  Will be served over rice with sugar snap peas. 

I can cook...occasionally. :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Sep 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tonight was baked haddock with some fresh steamed squash and some tomatoes with a little fresh basil and olive oil from the garden.



That's more or less my dinner tonight.

Baked haddock and a salad from mixed greens and cherry tomatoes from the garden.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 3, 2008)

Geoff said:


> That's more or less my dinner tonight.
> 
> Baked haddock and a salad from mixed greens and cherry tomatoes from the garden.




It's not only healthy and tasty, but heck even BOTH of my kids like it!  Can't go wrong with that!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

Tonight..probably some sort of takeout..maybe Carrabas..it's so freaking hot out..


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 3, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm real proud of this creation that's cooking for tonight.
> 
> I have pork tenderloin in the crockpot with Honey Teriyaki Sauce and crushed pineapple (in juices). Will be served over rice with sugar snap peas.
> 
> I can cook...occasionally. :lol:


 
Sounds like good pulled-pork sandwich leftovers! Ha,.. assuming there'll be any leftovers! Wife's making spicy chili in the crockpot!  Been smelling it all day, since I'm working at home.  May have to go sneak a taste-test!


----------



## Geoff (Sep 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> It's not only healthy and tasty, but heck even BOTH of my kids like it!  Can't go wrong with that!



I ate like crap in Chile for 10 days. It's like being on a freakin' cruise ship.  It's tough to lay off the bacon, croissants, and chilean bread at breakfast, the big meal with a bottle of wine followed by the the dessert buffet at dinner, apres ski beers & pisco sours at the bar or poolside, or the fancy-ass chocolate on my pillow every night.  I blew through 3 pounds of M&M's on the hill as my ski blood sugar fix. I at least stayed away from the papas fritas and burgers the other guys were chowing at lunch and ate fruit I grabbed at breakfast, raw almonds, and my body weight in M&M's.

Back to egg white & vegetable omelets for breakfast, fruit & vegetables for lunch, and fish & a salad for dinner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

Getting take-out from Carrabas in a minute...

Steak Masala with garlic mashed potatoes and ceasar side salad..then some dieting tomorrow..lmbfao..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I ate like crap in Chile for 10 days. It's like being on a freakin' cruise ship.  It's tough to lay off the bacon, croissants, and chilean bread at breakfast, the big meal with a bottle of wine followed by the the dessert buffet at dinner, apres ski beers & pisco sours at the bar or poolside, or the fancy-ass chocolate on my pillow every night.  I blew through 3 pounds of M&M's on the hill as my ski blood sugar fix. I at least stayed away from the papas fritas and burgers the other guys were chowing at lunch and ate fruit I grabbed at breakfast, raw almonds, and my body weight in M&M's.
> 
> Back to egg white & vegetable omelets for breakfast, fruit & vegetables for lunch, and fish & a salad for dinner.



I heard though that M&M's are calorie free in the Southern Hemisphere


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

Weight loss has been successful this past week.

Fruit salad, Gazpacho, pretzal rods...sugar free red bull..water..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2008)

Veal Scallapini,,,,I can't wait to eat the leftovers..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Last night steak..new potatoes and corn from Boston Market


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Prolly lasagna.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Last night a canary burger at the local bar..

burger with bacon cheddar shredded lettuce and two onion rings with chips and a pickle...I inhaled that SOB..lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2008)

Picked up some Steele head trout last night.  I've never had it and I'm looking forward to it.  Just going to simply broil it to get to know it's flavor and come up with ideas for something more complex next time.  Had regular trout plenty, never steele head, it looks like salmon, wonder if it tastes similar.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Picked up some Steele head trout last night.  I've never had it and I'm looking forward to it.  Just going to simply broil it to get to know it's flavor and come up with ideas for something more complex next time.  Had regular trout plenty, never steele head, it looks like salmon, wonder if it tastes similar.



Nice I expect a trip report..I only ate trout once and I didn't like it due to all the bones..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 10, 2008)

Had the TV on yesterday morning, stopped at the Food Network. I was inspired by Bobby Flay to make Blue Cornmeal/Blueberry pancakes with Orange Glaze butter and cinnamon/maple syrup and homemade pork/fennel sausage for dinner last night.

Fantastic!!


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Had the TV on yesterday morning, stopped at the Food Network. I was inspired by Bobby Flay to make Blue Cornmeal/Blueberry pancakes with Orange Glaze butter and cinnamon/maple syrup and homemade pork/fennel sausage for dinner last night.
> 
> Fantastic!!


Now that sounds delicious!  When are you having the AZ crew over for dinner? 

Last night we went out to an authentic Mexican restaurant (not that I would know the difference).  Coconut frozen margaritas with a combo platter: beef taco, cheese enchilada, chicken chimichanga, rice and beans.  I ate maybe half (but had 2nds on the margarita ).  I don't usually eat Mexican food but it was decent.

Tonight... busy night so likely something easy.  I have fresh broccoli that should be steamed so that will likely be on the menu.  Maybe I'll bake some russet potatoes and grill up sausage burgers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

I already know that tonight..I'm doing take-out from Cali-burrito..which is a california style burrito place which is reasonably priced and the bomb deezy.

I'll most likely get chicken quesidillas and a steak burrito with rice, beans..and maybe some g-sauce.  Their homemade salsas are the bomb..I usually take home three different kinds of salsa..from their salsa bar.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Had the TV on yesterday morning, stopped at the Food Network. I was inspired by Bobby Flay to make Blue Cornmeal/Blueberry pancakes with Orange Glaze butter and cinnamon/maple syrup and homemade pork/fennel sausage for dinner last night.
> 
> Fantastic!!



Wow you made your own sausage...what is fennel??


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Had the TV on yesterday morning, stopped at the Food Network. I was inspired by Bobby Flay to make Blue Cornmeal/Blueberry pancakes with Orange Glaze butter and cinnamon/maple syrup and homemade pork/fennel sausage for dinner last night.
> 
> Fantastic!!



And you just happened to have all those ingredients laying around? :-o

And breakfast for dinner is a winner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> And you just happened to have all those ingredients laying around? :-o
> 
> And breakfast for dinner is a winner.



Hell yeah...dinner for breakfast is also good..


----------



## Geoff (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow you made your own sausage...what is fennel??



Fennel is in the celery family.  It's also called Anise.  It has a licorice flavor.  The stalks and bulb have the same crunchy consistency as celery but without as much stringy fiber.   I cook it fairly frequently.  You can grill pieces of the bulb or chop it up for cooking in soups & stews.  Bouillabaisse (a French fish stew) uses it.

The sausage probably has fennel seeds (with a licorice taste) and/or the greens from the top of the plant.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> And you just happened to have all those ingredients laying around? :-o
> 
> And breakfast for dinner is a winner.



Nope...had to buy blue cornmeal, ground pork, fresh sage, blueberries....already had the maple syrup, cinnamon sticks, fennel seeds, whole-grain mustard, butter, eggs, orange juice for reduction, onion, garlic, olive oil and milk



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow you made your own sausage...what is fennel??



These were sausage pattys. 

You prefer yours more cylindrical???


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Nope...had to buy blue cornmeal, ground pork, fresh sage, blueberries....already had the maple syrup, cinnamon sticks, fennel seeds, whole-grain mustard, butter, eggs, orange juice for reduction, onion, garlic, olive oil and milk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fennel is great. I picked up Kale, mustard greens and leeks because they were on sale Monday. Now I gotta find a few recipes to use them in.  I've been trying to find substitutions for veggies and expand my prep knowledge about them.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Fennel is great. I picked up Kale, mustard greens and leeks because they were on sale Monday. Now I gotta find a few recipes to use them in.  I've been trying to find substitutions for veggies and expand my prep knowledge about them.



I'm a fan of both www.epicurious.com and www.foodnetwork.com for recipe ideas.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Nope...had to buy blue cornmeal, ground pork, fresh sage, blueberries....already had the maple syrup, cinnamon sticks, fennel seeds, whole-grain mustard, butter, eggs, orange juice for reduction, onion, garlic, olive oil and milk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like all kinds of sausage...links, pattys, Italian, fresh, turkey, duck..it all makes my mouth water...especially thick and meaty sausage...mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Geoff (Sep 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Fennel is great. I picked up Kale, mustard greens and leeks because they were on sale Monday. Now I gotta find a few recipes to use them in.  I've been trying to find substitutions for veggies and expand my prep knowledge about them.




I highly recommend Potato Leek Soup.  I make mine with chicken stock, parma ham or bacon, a splash of sauvignon blanc, and whatever herbs I feel like using (thyme, dill, basil, oregano, marjoram).  I puree half of it in the food processor so it's thickened but still has some texture.  I skip the heavy cream.

I'm a New Bedford native.  If you cut me with a knife, I bleed Kale Soup instead of blood.  Kale Soup is a Portuguese/Azores Islands dish.  It starts life as a pork shoulder (picnic shoulder) boiled in a lot of water for hours with some diced onion to make the soup base.  You cube the pork, toss in linguica (pork sausage with paprika, garlic, and oregano), beans of your choice, potato, and finish with kale.  The spanish chourico sausage is similar to linguica and add some extra garlic and paprika to the soup.  The Portuguese/Azores version of chourico is linguica spiced up with red pepper and a lot of people use that in their Kale soup.  My mom put corn in hers which is just plain wrong.  I did a quick search on the internet and none of the recipes start with a pork shoulder to make the pork stock.  If you just use water, it tastes like nothing.  If you use canned chicken or beef broth, it's not the same as using the stock from cooking the pork.

I've never bought mustard greens in my life.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I highly recommend Potato Leek Soup.  I make mine with chicken stock, parma ham or bacon, a splash of sauvignon blanc, and whatever herbs I feel like using (thyme, dill, basil, oregano, marjoram).  I puree half of it in the food processor so it's thickened but still has some texture.  I skip the heavy cream.
> 
> I'm a New Bedford native.  If you cut me with a knife, I bleed Kale Soup instead of blood.  Kale Soup is a Portuguese/Azores Islands dish.  It starts life as a pork shoulder (picnic shoulder) boiled in a lot of water for hours with some diced onion to make the soup base.  You cube the pork, toss in linguica (pork sausage with paprika, garlic, and oregano), beans of your choice, potato, and finish with kale.  The spanish chourico sausage is similar to linguica and add some extra garlic and paprika to the soup.  The Portuguese/Azores version of chourico is linguica spiced up with red pepper and a lot of people use that in their Kale soup.  My mom put corn in hers which is just plain wrong.  I did a quick search on the internet and none of the recipes start with a pork shoulder to make the pork stock.  If you just use water, it tastes like nothing.  If you use canned chicken or beef broth, it's not the same as using the stock from cooking the pork.
> 
> I've never bought mustard greens in my life.



That's the direction I'm leaning towards, I saved 3 kale soup recipes that sounded good, I'm gonna try to keep meat to a minimum if I can, more for flavoring than for substance. Gonna make one this weekend.


----------



## chase (Sep 10, 2008)

pop tarts


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

Challah french toast, thick cut, almost tastes like custard when I'm done with it.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 12, 2008)

Tonight was a grilled chicken breast with some fresh tomato and a slice of cheddar all wrapped up in a whole wheat tortilla.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tonight was a grilled chicken breast with some fresh tomato and a slice of cheddar all wrapped up in a whole wheat tortilla.



My dinner sucked.  Other than some fruit, I hadn't eaten since breakfast.  I was sitting at the Lookout at Killington at 8:00 having beers with a couple of friends.  Out came a basket of french fries and a plate of fried calamari.  I ended up ordering onion rings & calamari.  So much for the diet.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 12, 2008)

Geoff said:


> My dinner sucked.  Other than some fruit, I hadn't eaten since breakfast.  I was sitting at the Lookout at Killington at 8:00 having beers with a couple of friends.  Out came a basket of french fries and a plate of fried calamari.  I ended up ordering onion rings & calamari.  So much for the diet.



I need to be good for a few days since I figure I have about a 0% chance of a healthy diet this weekend as Sunday I'll be heading to the NASCAR race at Loudon and the guys I go with don't exactly bring 100% healthy stuff to grill and consume!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

Last night chicken nuggets happy meal from McDonalds and a quarter pounder with steeze.  I only wanted 4 nuggets and the toy this month is steezy..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Last night I got the Blue plate special at the local seafood restaurant..Clam Chowder and sauteed chicken in a sundried tomato mushroom creme sauce with roasted potatoes and vegetables..all for $10..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Rainbow trout, big salad, some kinda rice.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 4, 2008)

Salad, Kids Cuisine breaded Ravioli, Strip Steak, Budweiser, Guinness..I'm starving after hiking..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 4, 2008)

Rigatoni tossed with sauteed broc rabe, garlic, sweet ital sausage, white wine, truffle oil, romano, hot pepper flakes.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 4, 2008)

BBQ boneless chicken breasts, baked potato, caesar salad and a few ears of local corn.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2008)

apricot, soy, ginger glazed grilled boneless pork chops, sauteed shrimp, salad


----------



## drjeff (Oct 5, 2008)

Hit up Ruby Tuesday's tonight on the way home from the Airport.  I had their shrimp trio (cajon grilled, scampi and fried).  Decent, but nothing phenomenal.  Then again, the kids just LOVE their mini turkey burgers and Mac and Cheese, so decent "grown up" food and happy kids is a good combo in my book!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

Fish tacos..chips..salsa..guacamole..beer


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 7, 2008)

Some quasi a la king dish my wife made a few days ago with chix,mixed veg, rice, cream of mushroom soup and sour cream. Side of stewed tomatoes. Reminded me of a hospital cafeteria meal, lol. I told her it was awesome . I'm racking up serious mangina points, the season is almost upon us. She's taking full advantage of the foot cast, making me her biatch. Giggity!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Some quasi a la king dish my wife made a few days ago with chix,mixed veg, rice, cream of mushroom soup and sour cream. Side of stewed tomatoes. Reminded me of a hospital cafeteria meal, lol. I told her it was awesome . I'm racking up serious mangina points, the season is almost upon us. She's taking full advantage of the foot cast, making me her biatch. Giggity!



mangina..lol..well she'll be cooking for you after a day on the slopes..right??:smash:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> mangina..lol..well she'll be cooking for you after a day on the slopes..right??:smash:



I do about 80% of the dinner cooking. That's why I like to start loading up home made soups in the freezer now and other stuff so I have easy meals thru the winter for both of us. If I'm away, she can reheat or nuke a pretty nice selection of different meals. By doing that, I prolly only cook a meal from scratch 3 times a week.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

Tonight is going to be Sushi and beer...I got a Bento combo from Wegmans which has some type of roll with avacodo, tuna, salmon..tilapia..edamine salad..calamari salad and some sort of little hush puppy kind of thing..alot of food but not alot of calories..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 11, 2008)

Going to Sullivans for some meat.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Going to Sullivans for some meat.



I expect a TR


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 11, 2008)

The usual. Sliced tomato and vidalia salad with house blue cheese, NY Strip, pittsburgh rare, Big O-rings, coupla glasses of Medoc with dinner, creme brulee and espresso, Campari/Vodka/Soda  at the bar before we sat down. Place was bumpin. No recession at Sullivan's.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> The usual. Sliced tomato and vidalia salad with house blue cheese, NY Strip, pittsburgh rare, Big O-rings, coupla glasses of Medoc with dinner, creme brulee and espresso, Campari/Vodka/Soda  at the bar before we sat down. Place was bumpin. No recession at Sullivan's.



Ahhhhh...

The GrilledSteeze diet plate.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 12, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Ahhhhh...
> 
> The GrilledSteeze diet plate.



Easy Geoff..I haven't had Outback in 3 days..lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2008)

I think tonight I'm going to make a smoked corned beef.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 12, 2008)

Salad with ginger dressing...Steezeburger..fries..diet coke..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 12, 2008)

Slow cooked Turkey Breast mashed potatoes w/gravy , rutabaga, and Waldoeff salad   followed by apple crisp and vanilla ice cream and Coffee


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Slow cooked Turkey Breast mashed potatoes w/gravy , rutabaga, and Waldoeff salad   followed by apple crisp and vanilla ice cream and Coffee



Waldorf salad with the little marshmellows? We're reheating las nite's doggy bag from the restaurant.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Waldorf salad with the little marshmellows? We're reheating las nite's doggy bag from the restaurant.



   We  Left out the marshmelows

 *  1 lg. red apple
    * 1 banana
    * 1 cup either red or white grapes
    * 1/2 cup finely diced celery
    * 1/2 cup pecans
   * 1/4 cup powdered sugar
    * 1/2 tsp. vanilla
    * 1/8 tsp. almond
    * 1 pt. heavy whipping cream


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> We  Left out the marshmelows
> 
> *  1 lg. red apple
> * 1 banana
> ...



No 'shmellows with a Pt of heavy cream and 1/4 cup of sugar? Is the Queen watching her figure?


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2008)

Mesquite smoked corn beef brisket rubbed with salt, cracked pepper, garlic, & onion.  In the drip pan, I poured 1 beer, peppercorns, onion, crushed garlic and 2 bay leaves.

1 hour until it's ready.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 12, 2008)

Stopped at the Riverside Creamery in Port Jervis, NY, on the way home from a picnic we had today down in the Delaware Water Gap National Recreation Area. Had ice cream sundaes for dinner.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> No 'shmellows with a Pt of heavy cream and 1/4 cup of sugar? Is the Queen watching her figure?



The Queen is in super  shape  5'4 124lbs


----------



## Geoff (Oct 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> We  Left out the marshmelows
> 
> *  1 lg. red apple
> * 1 banana
> ...




That's not exactly a Waldorf salad recipe.  The standard recipe is apple, celery, grapes, walnuts, a little mayo, and a squeeze of lemon juice on a bed of lettuce.  I often substitute golden raisins for the grapes since I almost always have raisins kicking around.  

A pint of cream?  Sugar?  Banana?  Marshmallows?  That sounds like some retro 1950's-style recipe off the back of a box.  Where are the Nilla Wafers?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2008)

Geoff said:


> That's not exactly a Waldorf salad recipe.  The standard recipe is apple, celery, grapes, walnuts, a little mayo, and a squeeze of lemon juice on a bed of lettuce.  I often substitute golden raisins for the grapes since I almost always have raisins kicking around.
> 
> A pint of cream?  Sugar?  Banana?  Marshmallows?  That sounds like some retro 1950's-style recipe off the back of a box.  Where are the Nilla Wafers?



I've served some waldorf's in my day with a tad of stank ass blue cheese on it as well.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 13, 2008)

Tonight was a baked chicken breast and some broccoli, as well as a couple of bites of chicken pot pie that my kids didn't finished(I'm a sucker for anything to do with pie crust   )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

Ceasar salad..fried softshell crab


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 13, 2008)

Leftover smoked corned beef (not pastrami style) and cheese and crackers


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

Last night a dozen steamers dipped in butter with crackers..and a personal size taco pizza with Budweiser..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 15, 2008)

Chili, salad, rolls.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Chili, salad, rolls.




Chili Con Carne??  My buddy Frank from the bar makes Chili Con Carne and he uses taco seasoning...I like to add sausage to chile..the spicy kind..almost turns it into a Jambalaya..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Chili Con Carne??  My buddy Frank from the bar makes Chili Con Carne and he uses taco seasoning...I like to add sausage to chile..the spicy kind..almost turns it into a Jambalaya..



Pork shoulder and chuck cubes, peppers, beans, crushed peeled tomatoes, seasonings.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

Crispy strips meal from KFC..3 crispy strips..mashed potatoes with gravy..and best of all a biscuit with butter in a ketchup packet..best $4.23 I ever spent.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2008)

Left over corned beef.  Straight up, no bread or mustard


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 15, 2008)

cold cereal.
had a long day at the office and didn't feel much like cooking.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Crispy strips meal from KFC..3 crispy strips..mashed potatoes with gravy..and best of all a biscuit with butter in a ketchup packet..best $4.23 I ever spent.



Bastard!

I haven't had fried chicken in 15 months.  The fat content and junk carb content of that meal put it in the banned food group category.

I had a romaine heart with a couple of cans of light tuna, some rasberry vinagrette, and a little olive oil over the tuna at around 4:00.  I had an apple about 30 minutes ago.  KFC sounds way better.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Bastard!
> 
> I haven't had fried chicken in 15 months.  The fat content and junk carb content of that meal put it in the banned food group category.
> 
> I had a romaine heart with a couple of cans of light tuna, some rasberry vinagrette, and a little olive oil over the tuna at around 4:00.  I had an apple about 30 minutes ago.  KFC sounds way better.



One meal of fried chicken won't kill you..it's not like I got a whole bucket..


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2008)

2 cheeseburgers, sans buns
mouthful of mac&cheese (moment of weakness)
few ounces of leftover turkey breast
diet pepsi


----------



## Geoff (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> One meal of fried chicken won't kill you..it's not like I got a whole bucket..



I haven't been to any fast food places in 15 months.  I'm going to try to stay out of them for the rest of my life.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I haven't been to any fast food places in 15 months.  I'm going to try to stay out of them for the rest of my life.



What about making your own fried chicken???  and gcummi..the atkins diet sounds steezy but I would crave pizza..


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> gcummi..the atkins diet sounds steezy but I would crave pizza..



i did atkins a few years ago and lost 40 pounds. i don't really follow atkins anymore, i just avoid the obvious carbs most of the time, but not all the time.

last friday i had a great Mexican Pizza.  topping include a chili, various cheeses, sour cream and hot peppers.!!  i usually have the add chicken but forgot this time.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2008)

Went out for pizza.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ... but I would crave pizza..





o3jeff said:


> Went out for pizza.



this is a lot of pizza!!:blink:
http://living.oneindia.in/insync/2008/joey-chestnut-worlds-pizza-eating-champ-131008.html


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> this is a lot of pizza!!:blink:
> http://living.oneindia.in/insync/2008/joey-chestnut-worlds-pizza-eating-champ-131008.html



Wow, I ate 4 pieces and was stuffed, can't imagine eating that many


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

Take out rotisserie chicken, acorn squash, made a strawberry shortcake for dessert.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2008)

Chowin' like Obama 

Lobster tonight, though no caviar.  I don't what I'm more excited about, $2.59 gas in town or Lobsters for $3.99 a pound :grin:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Chowin' like Obama




Did you see his roast speech at the Al Smith Memorial dinner?   Both his and McCain's were quite funny.


----------



## hardline (Oct 18, 2008)

cheese steak from a new place in town.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Did you see his roast speech at the Al Smith Memorial dinner?   Both his and McCain's were quite funny.



Heard some excerpts 

McCain apparently has a better writer now than two years ago when he gave a speech at a dinner at the hotel I was working at in Maine.  His jokes that night were downright awful.  Pretty cool experience though.  Bill came and stumped for the incumbent Governor and McCain came for the Republican challenger.  Got to meet them both.  Got a picture taken with Bill.  Seemed like the nicest most genuine guy you could meet.  McCain.....not so much.  Romney at another event, even worse.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 18, 2008)

Pizza from Sweet Tomatoes, pretty good.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2008)

Tonight was a deep dish chicken parm pizza at Pizzaria Uno with a couple of :beer:'s  Gave me enough "fuel" to make it through a couple of hours of post meal shopping in Providence with my wife and kids


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Chowin' like Obama
> 
> Lobster tonight, though no caviar.  I don't what I'm more excited about, $2.59 gas in town or Lobsters for $3.99 a pound :grin:



Made some DANK lobster stock overnight from the bodies.  I'll probably make some bisque from it tomorrow.


Tonight, Cassoulet.  I'm confiting the duck legs as I type this :beer:


----------



## Geoff (Oct 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Tonight, Cassoulet.  I'm confiting the duck legs as I type this :beer:



I love cassoulet but I buy the duck confit and toulouse sausage.  Mine starts as a big flavor hit lamb stew.  I soak and cook the beans separately, mix it together with sliced sausage, put the deboned duck meat on top, breadcrumbs, a little duck fat, and bake the sucker in a Le Creuset until the bread crumbs brown.

My dinner tonight is baked haddock and a salad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm craving some ribs..I'm only a couple miles from Grumpys..a quarter rack which is like 3-4 big ribs and two sides is like $9..side choices of fries, fried Okra, cucumber/tomato salad, applesauce, and excellent baked beans with some sort of porkfat...a half rack with 6-7 ribs is about $14 and a full rack which weighs 3.8 pounds is scary..and I think $23..it could feed a small family


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 19, 2008)

Roast beef  mashed potatoes , gravy , green beans,  green salad  --------cider  then dessert -- ice cream


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 19, 2008)

Taking the girls to a local restaurant shortly for prime rib.


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

ordered some thai food.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

Salad, Spaghetti with sausage, cheese garlic bread..a couple Rolling Rocks..with Game 7 on the boobtube..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 24, 2008)

Quesidilla burger and onion rings..tomorrow is gonna be a salad and exercise kind of day..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 24, 2008)

Stuffed shells, meatballs and beer!!! Wahoo! :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 25, 2008)

Oldest kid had a great day at school and wanted chicken pot pie for dinner, so chicken pot pie it was.  Good 'ol comfort food in my book


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Oldest kid had a great day at school and wanted chicken pot pie for dinner, so chicken pot pie it was.  Good 'ol comfort food in my book



The chicken pot pie from Boston Market is great..Are any Boston Markets open at 4:20AM???:beer::beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2008)

Will be braised lamb shanks, mashed tatoes, salad


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Will be braised lamb shanks, mashed tatoes, salad



If you have a long minute later on..you should post a TR..


----------



## JimG. (Oct 25, 2008)

WTF...shrimp scampi made with 8/12 shrimp over rice, Mediterranian crusted salmon and a few flatiron steaks.

Maybe some salad to accompany all that protein.

Been working out 5 times a week lately.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2008)

I love flat iron....very flavorful cut.  Also perhaps the biggest PITA to butcher


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

Is Flat Iron steak similar to Skirt Steak?  They had Flat Iron steak at the Cadillac Grille in Jackson.  It was about $15 and all the other steaks were at least 20-something and it was really good..


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is Flat Iron steak similar to Skirt Steak?  They had Flat Iron steak at the Cadillac Grille in Jackson.  It was about $15 and all the other steaks were at least 20-something and it was really good..



It's a lot denser than skirt steak, I would say more similar in texture to top sirloin


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 25, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> It's a lot denser than skirt steak, I would say more similar in texture to top sirloin



Flat Iron is a cut from the chuck, or shoulder of the steer. Skirt is cut from the lower belly, similar to a flank steak.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Flat Iron is a cut from the chuck, or shoulder of the steer. Skirt is cut from the lower belly, similar to a flank steak.



correct.....was just comparing the density, texture to a commonly known cut.

If I had to compare skirt to something, it would be Hangar steak.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 25, 2008)

Hot Pastrami n swiss on rye.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

Velveeta mac & cheese w/ a can of tuna thrown in


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If you have a long minute later on..you should post a TR..



okay....here we go

Start with (2) one pound lamb shanks and season the snot out of them, TONS of salt.  Honestly, with tough meats meant for braising, you really can't over salt them.  I don't use measuring instruments, but my seasoning included Kosher Salt, Lawry's Seasoned Salt, Onion Powder, Garlic Powder, Coarse Ground pepper.  Let sit for at least half a day if not overnight. 

If cooking for more than two, I would use my braising pan, but because of the pans dimensions and the amount of liquid it requires to fill properly to almost cover the shanks, I use my crock pot instead when cooking just for two.

I brown the shanks at medium high heat on all sides in Olive Oil in a 12 inch saute pan.  Remove the shanks into the crock pot.

In the same sautee pan I add roughly two table spoons of minced garlic at the same heat until they start to brown.  Then I add a mixture of 4 cipollini onions and 2 shallots and cut the heat to medium and let cook for three - four minutes.  I then deglaze the pan with about a half a cup of white wine and continue cooking for five minutes.

I add the onion/garlic wine mixture over the shanks.  At this point I add a cup of diced carrots, cup of diced tomatoes and a diced apple to the crock pot.  Then a quart of chicken stock and a bouquet garni consisting of 8 sprigs of thyme, 4 sprigs of Rosemary, 2 bay leaves and about twenty whole peppercorns.

Set the crock pot for 3 hours on high

When it's done, I remove the shanks and the bouquet garni.  I take my immersion blender and blend the snots out of the remaining liquid / veg mix until smooth.  From there, take two cups of the liquid and transfer to a sautee pan and reduce down by half for the finished sauce.  I slice the lamb from the bone and put back into the blended braising liquid in the pot to keep warm while the sauce reduces in the pan.

Mashed Potatoes and salad speak for themselves. 

awesome rich fall/winter meal. I love braising


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Velveeta mac & cheese w/ a can of tuna thrown in



I'll eat almost anything, but the one thing that skeeves me out more than anything else is canned Tuna; actually almost any canned protein/meat freaks me out except for corned beef hash.  I'll eat a dozen duck testicles with a smile on my face the whole time, but I can't do tuna fish.  weird


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll eat almost anything, but the one thing that skeeves me out more than anything else is canned Tuna; actually almost any canned protein/meat freaks me out except for corned beef hash.  I'll eat a dozen duck testicles with a smile on my face the whole time, but I can't do tuna fish.  weird


I almost sprayed  my computer screen when I read that:grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I almost sprayed  my computer screen when I read that:grin:



I'm actually not joking

Put some duck hearts and balls on a skewer with a little salt and pepper and olive oil and grill them up, have a bit of red pepper aioli to dip them in....amazing.  I call it love and lust on a stick :lol:

Kind of weird how times have changed.  100 years ago, the poor ate lots of offal as the rich would eat all the primary cuts and that's all that was left and affordable for the poor.  Today, offal is now expensive and prized amongst gourmets.  It's kind of like how in Maine they used to feed prison inmates lobster back in the day


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

my wife thinks this is one of the nastiest things I eat as well.  this was one of my poor mans meals from college except back then i had to use the powered mac & cheese


----------



## hardline (Oct 25, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> okay....here we go
> 
> Start with (2) one pound lamb shanks and season the snot out of them, TONS of salt.  Honestly, with tough meats meant for braising, you really can't over salt them.  I don't use measuring instruments, but my seasoning included Kosher Salt, Lawry's Seasoned Salt, Onion Powder, Garlic Powder, Coarse Ground pepper.  Let sit for at least half a day if not overnight.
> 
> ...



i really like that. i will have to try it


----------



## JimG. (Oct 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> correct.....was just comparing the density, texture to a commonly known cut.
> 
> If I had to compare skirt to something, it would be Hangar steak.



Flatiron is a decent cut when you're not in the mood for expensive...although in my case alot of what I listed I got for nothing, one of the perks of the food business. Anyway, the flatiron is not too expensive but is fairly tender and well marbled. It is definitely not like a flank or skirt steak.

I was in the mood for some surf and turf and it went well with the fresh water shrimp I had which were huge.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> okay....here we go
> 
> Start with (2) one pound lamb shanks and season the snot out of them, TONS of salt.  Honestly, with tough meats meant for braising, you really can't over salt them.  I don't use measuring instruments, but my seasoning included Kosher Salt, Lawry's Seasoned Salt, Onion Powder, Garlic Powder, Coarse Ground pepper.  Let sit for at least half a day if not overnight.
> 
> ...




That sounds great...I don't think I've ever had lamb shanks..but I make lamb ribs from time to time..and usually broil them although maybe I'll try in a saucepan..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2008)

Smoked corned beef brisket.  For a rub, I coated the meat surfaces with kosher and sea salts, dried onion, red pepper flakes, red bell pepper flakes, garlic powder, cracked black pepper chipolte chile pepper & parsley flakes.

Beer and all everything above in the drip pan along with 3 bay leaves and about 25-30 pepper corns.

Using 100% Cherry wood chips for smoke flavor.  I was was thinking about using Cherry/Apple or Apple/Maple combos, but I decided to keep it simple. :blink: :idea:

Full TR with pics will be posted in a new thread.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 29, 2008)

German liverwurst on rye w/ steeze, onions, pickles and mustard. Side of pickled celery root, Pilsner.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2008)

I love liverwurst, which my the Italian side of my family can't figure out.

Wife is half German & can't stand it.  Go figure.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

seared tuna..shrimp cocktail..Labatt Blue..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 29, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I love liverwurst, which my the Italian side of my family can't figure out.
> 
> Wife is half German & can't stand it.  Go figure.



They prolly never had real liverwurst, not that creamy puppyshit they sell in the store. Not that there's anything wrong with it if its the only thing available. This german stuff is almost like a pate with great seasoning and a courser texture.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

My grandma likes the creamy puppyshit they sell in the store...we usually have it with steeze and crackers at family get-togethers..an entire sandwich of it sounds good..I'd like to eat straight Liver sometime..I've never had it,.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> They prolly never had real liverwurst, not that creamy puppyshit they sell in the store. Not that there's anything wrong with it if its the only thing available. This german stuff is almost like a pate with great seasoning and a courser texture.





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My grandma likes the creamy puppyshit they sell in the store...we usually have it with steeze and crackers at family get-togethers..an entire sandwich of it sounds good..I'd like to eat straight Liver sometime..I've never had it,.



I've had both.  Prefer the creamy puppyshit on crackers with fontina cheese.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 30, 2008)

Tonight was some California Rolls, followed up by a bowl of maple frosted mini wheats with strawberries.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 30, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tonight was some California Rolls, followed up by a bowl of maple frosted mini wheats with strawberries.


I thought my mac & cheese with tuna was an off the beaten path combo, but that beats it hands down


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2008)

Not cooking and not dinner, but my wife made this for a snack last night. She made it from ground filet mignon and without the cooked crap on the sides. Tasty!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 30, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I thought my mac & cheese with tuna was an off the beaten path combo, but that beats it hands down



Yup, the wife had the kids at swim lessons last night, so it was me solo for dinner last night and I most definately went with a random combo   If it makes any difference, there was a solid 15 minute lag time between the California rolls and the mini wheats


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 30, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Not cooking and not dinner, but my wife made this for a snack last night. She made it from ground filet mignon and without the cooked crap on the sides. Tasty!



MMMMMMMMM, tartare. Nice presentation to boot.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2008)

I might as well just admit to it.  Tonight is just all about raiding the kids trick or treating bags after they goto bed.  Gotta purge their candy haul down, and then we'll blame it on the dogs in the morning (hey the kids won't know any better  )


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 31, 2008)

Kona crusted, shallot buttered NY strips, baker, asparagus. '02 J. Phelps Cab. Gotta earn that meal today in the gym.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Not cooking and not dinner, but my wife made this for a snack last night. She made it from ground filet mignon and without the cooked crap on the sides. Tasty!



mmmmm tar tar


What do you have for a grinder?  I'm in the market for a decent basic one, non mechanical just old fashion hand crank.


----------



## severine (Oct 31, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I might as well just admit to it.  Tonight is just all about raiding the kids trick or treating bags after they goto bed.  Gotta purge their candy haul down, and then we'll blame it on the dogs in the morning (hey the kids won't know any better  )



My parents have a dog that would raid lollipops out of the bags.  Then he'd lie down, holding the stick between his paws, pull off the wrapper and enjoy a nice treat. 

Yeah, we'll be raiding the candy.  It's not like a 1-year-old and 3-year-old need it, ya know?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2008)

severine said:


> My parents have a dog that would raid lollipops out of the bags.  Then he'd lie down, holding the stick between his paws, pull off the wrapper and enjoy a nice treat.
> 
> Yeah, we'll be raiding the candy.  It's not like a 1-year-old and 3-year-old need it, ya know?



I think the biggest problem my wife and I are going to have with our "raid" plans tonight, is that our almost 5 year old is a counting machine with a very scary recall ability   I am so in trouble with her when she gets to her teen years  

So far atleast, my dinner tonight has been a few cups of warm apple/cranberry/cinnamon/captain morgan cider


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

I have no idea what I'm having but I need to decide soon..my mind is so focused on skiing that I can't even think about eating but I'm hungry..doh!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2008)

Lobstah night again

Homemade Lobstah bisque and Lobstah Mac n' Cheese

lovin' the $3.99/lb Lobstah's these days almost as much as the $2.35/gallon gas  :lol:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 2, 2008)

Wanted to cook earlier, but we decided  to go out and have Chinese at Imperial Garden in North Woodstock, NH  Pork fried rice and pu-pu platter for two, that's all we needed!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Wanted to cook earlier, but we decided  to go out and have Chinese at Imperial Garden in North Woodstock, NH  Pork fried rice and pu-pu platter for two, that's all we needed!



guess we know what you'll be having for lunch tomorrow too....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> guess we know what you'll be having for lunch tomorrow too....



Got that right!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)

I had wanted to smoke a chicken tonight, but I never made it to the supermarket.  So I'm just going to grill up some pork chops with various veggies. No pics DrJeff, so you're safe to surf after 11pm


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I had wanted to smoke a chicken tonight, but I never made it to the supermarket.  So I'm just going to grill up some pork chops with various veggies. No pics DrJeff, so you're safe to surf after 11pm



Phew!  Haven't quite made it to Home Depot yet Root.  On my DEFINATE list oif things to do tommorrow!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)

I was at the Home Depot Superstore yesterday and they only had one left (still on sale though).  While you're there, pick up a can of Barkeepers Friend, its an excellent stainless steel cleaner.

On Tuesday, I'm having an election day cookout for my employees.  I'm going to do my first attempt at cooking 9 racks of ribs at once.  Should be a fun day. I'll try to get some pics of that going.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I was at the Home Depot Superstore yesterday and they only had one left (still on sale though).  While you're there, pick up a can of Barkeepers Friend, its an excellent stainless steel cleaner.
> 
> On Tuesday, I'm having an election day cookout for my employees.  I'm going to do my first attempt at cooking 9 racks of ribs at once.  Should be a fun day. I'll try to get some pics of that going.



Mmmmm, Ribs


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> None in the HD around where I live ..I guess I will have to wait until Spring ...


Buy.com has them for the same price and free shipping
http://www.buy.com/prod/orion-oc-1-stainless-steel-convection-cooker/q/loc/63024/209247278.html


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

I went to the bar and on the way home I stopped at Dunkin Donuts..I was enticed by a sign saying 99cent egg and steeze sandwiches..with the purchase of a medium coffee so I bought the coffee..got the egg and steeze on a poppy bagel and bought a boston creme doughnut for dessert..all for under 4 bucks..serious Stoke!!!


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> One meal of fried chicken won't kill you..it's not like I got a whole bucket..





RootDKJ said:


> Buy.com has them for the same price and free shipping
> http://www.buy.com/prod/orion-oc-1-stainless-steel-convection-cooker/q/loc/63024/209247278.html



Here's a great review from that link:


> 5 of 5 Best thing to happen to cookin since FIRE! Monday, October 27, 2008
> Rebelcook from Greenwood,MS
> I have used this product several times now and it is the best money I have spent since my last divorce. I have cooked brisket, pork loin, chicken, and the absolute best ribs I have ever cooked. I really appreciate the ease of use and clean-up. It has out performed my highest expectations. If anyone buys this product and don't like it. They weren't using it properly.



But the best is this... is this one of your employees? 


> 5 of 5 Great food and so easy to use Monday, October 20, 2008
> Pete from Greer, SC
> My boss brought his in to the office and cooked the best ribs - I had to get one. I can cook 2-3 meals on one bag of charcoal and have plenty of delicious prepared entrees for our busy family of 5. I cooked a 4 lb pork loin for supper and threw on 5 chicken leg quarters after that to have later in the week. I could have done another If I had one ready. We even roasted marshmallows around the outside 4 hours after lighting the coals. The meat is always tender. I offered BBQ sauce for a Boston Butt to my 6 & 9 year old girls and they said it didn't need it!



Tonight will likely be homemade baked mac & cheese. Forgot to thaw the sausage to do the baked ziti thing I would have done otherwise and I hate microwave thawing. Guess I'll save that for Saturday.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Tonight was some barbeque sauced chicken legs ( had to bake them since it was pouring out when I got home and wanted to grill  ), green beans and some corn bread.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Here's a great review from that link:
> 
> 
> But the best is this... is this one of your employees?
> ...



No, I'm in NJ.  But it sure sounds about right to me!


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Tonight will likely be homemade baked mac & cheese. Forgot to thaw the sausage to do the baked ziti thing I would have done otherwise and I hate microwave thawing. Guess I'll save that for Saturday.


I was lazy and ordered Chicken Alfredo Tuscani pasta from Pizza Hut. At least it was pasta and not pizza. 



RootDKJ said:


> No, I'm in NJ.  But it sure sounds about right to me!


I knew the state was off, just teasing ya. 

Tonight: eating dinner out. Will be busy with the ski swap @ Sundown.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

How is the pasta from Pizza Hut?  Last night I ate dinner at the bar..house salad with cobb dressing and beef quesidillas..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 7, 2008)

Leftover rotisserie chix, BBQ ribs and assorted little tupperware containers of mystery food we need to use up.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

TBD shortly when I stop at the grocery store on my way home.  No real urges right now, so we'll have to see what ends up looking good


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

I have no idea..I really like these thin crust frozen pizzas from the Giant..with mushrooms and spinach..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2008)

Mixed grill...duck and beef, not sure on sides


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 7, 2008)

It's just me and the boys tonight-my wife is doing a "jewelery party" at her friend's house-so it's pizza and antipasta. Beer for me, juice for the kids.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 7, 2008)

chicken based chili , a crusty boule,   simple  green salad  folled apple fritter and cinnamon bread  w/cider


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Seared Ahi tuna..tator tots...rye toast with butter..Long Trail blackberry wheat..

The tator tots are my favorite part..I always have some in my freezer..


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

Homemade baked mac & cheese (really, I made it this time!). Halloween cake for dessert. It's been sitting in the cabinet for a few weeks and my daughter really wanted it. Special treat...and sweet as hell. Ouch.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 8, 2008)

mixed greens with dried cranberries, cashews, green onion, turkey breakfast sausage, and a bit of blue cheese dressing.  wheat ciabatta bread on the side.  yummy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

If we lived closer to each other we could have the steeziest potluck dinner known to man..Root..bring the Orion!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Homemade baked mac & cheese (really, I made it this time!). Halloween cake for dessert. It's been sitting in the cabinet for a few weeks and my daughter really wanted it. Special treat...and sweet as hell. Ouch.



i just ordered a case of cabot cheddar.  amazing deal.  i will be making a butt load of mac and cheese this winter.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If we lived closer to each other we could have the steeziest potluck dinner known to man..Root..bring the Orion!!!



pot luck tailgate at a ski area...  :idea:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> pot luck tailgate at a ski area...  :idea:



At gaper day I had a case of beer and a bag of chex mix..lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If we lived closer to each other we could have the steeziest potluck dinner known to man..Root..bring the Orion!!!


Maybe on gaper day...but it's gonna cost ya


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i just ordered a case of cabot cheddar.  amazing deal.  i will be making a butt load of mac and cheese this winter.


Last winter I was buying 5 lb blocks of raw cheddar. Now that was yummy... though kind of a waste, so to speak, when heating it to eat anyway.


----------



## hardline (Nov 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If we lived closer to each other we could have the steeziest potluck dinner known to man..Root..bring the Orion!!!



i will have us all up at my lake house for a night we can do the food thing and get some turns later at MC.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2008)

severine said:


> Last winter I was buying 5 lb blocks of raw cheddar. Now that was yummy... though kind of a waste, so to speak, when heating it to eat anyway.



raw cheddar nice.  local farmer?


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> raw cheddar nice.  local farmer?


I was part of a group that bulk ordered from a farm in Pennsylvania. Wasn't bad on price... $32/5 lbs with shipping. Raw cheddar goes for a lot more than that at the local health food stores (though Trader Joe's isn't too bad on price.. but it's also a 45 minute drive and close to 20 miles away for us, thus eating up all savings in gas consumption). That's when I hung out with my hippy mommy friends, as Brian called them. :lol: A few were into Weston A. Price/Nourishing Traditions eating and that's how we got into the raw dairy stuff. It does taste A LOT better. But it'll cost ya...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

Cabot cheese is great..I usually just buy the 8 ounce packages at the supermarket for about 3 bucks.  On the drive into Stowe I stop at the Cabot store for lots of free samples but I actually spend money in there unlike my college days when I just grazed..I usually buy steeze and crackers for the hotel room and they sell beer and wine as well..The chocolate shop next door is great as well..and I wonder why I always gain weight when I take a ski trip to Stowe..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

Crockpottin some beef stew.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2008)

I've got to run over to my mothers in a little while, but on the way back, I'm going to hit up either whole foods or shoprite and see if they have something to smoke up later....to be continued


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Cabot cheese is great..I usually just buy the 8 ounce packages at the supermarket for about 3 bucks.  On the drive into Stowe I stop at the Cabot store for lots of free samples but I actually spend money in there unlike my college days when I just grazed..I usually buy steeze and crackers for the hotel room and they sell beer and wine as well..The chocolate shop next door is great as well..and I wonder why I always gain weight when I take a ski trip to Stowe..



It's kind of funny, but I sell some product to high end cheese shops.  The heads of those kinds of shops, called Cheese Mongers,  while cool guys are definitely snobs when it comes to cheese.  Cabot is viewed as schwag and called wax bars.  :lol:

Personally, I'm down with Cabot and have a similar back ground as steeze with their store in Waterbury.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 9, 2008)

London Broil ,  butternut squash , twice baked potatoes , green salad , vino and some chaballah  bread


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2008)

Leftover beef stew and garlic toast.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 9, 2008)

leftover lasagna, traditional and black bean!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

Pizza


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

Beef stew and parma/garlic biscuits.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2008)

smoked chicken with smoked sweet potatoes, & some corn bread my mom made me


----------



## JD (Nov 9, 2008)

Chicken Roulade with greenbeans and brown rice.


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2008)

Panera: 1/2 roast beef asiago sandwich, 1/2 grilled chicken caesar salad, with an apple.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2008)

Just popped in the oven bacon wrapped apple and cheddar stuffed pork chops.  Mashed potatoes, sugar snap peas and carrots will complete it.


----------



## hardline (Nov 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> It's kind of funny, but I sell some product to high end cheese shops.  The heads of those kinds of shops, called Cheese Mongers,  while cool guys are definitely snobs when it comes to cheese.  Cabot is viewed as schwag and called wax bars.  :lol:
> 
> Personally, I'm down with Cabot and have a similar back ground as steeze with their store in Waterbury.



never realized it was in waterbury. remeber the round bread rols they had? you could take all the sample cheese and nuke it. that stuff always made the trip back to burlington soo much better.


----------



## JD (Nov 9, 2008)

Cabot is kinda swaggy (More then OK for cooking)...farmhouse, unpastureized cheddar is where it's at....like shelburn farms....you used to be able to go and volenteer to help wax.  At the end of the day Ross would let you sample some of the "not for sale" goods.  He gave me some 3 year old cheddar that was crunchy with calcium.  A bit much for snacking, but in a nice sauce....Yow!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 9, 2008)

Tailgating leftovers tonight  - Hickory smoked maple glazed chicken breast mac and cheese and corn bread


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

A pasta bake with sweet sausage, sour cream, provolone, and mozzarella.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 10, 2008)

JD said:


> Cabot is kinda swaggy (More then OK for cooking)...farmhouse, unpastureized cheddar is where it's at....like shelburn farms....you used to be able to go and volenteer to help wax.  At the end of the day Ross would let you sample some of the "not for sale" goods.  He gave me some 3 year old cheddar that was crunchy with calcium.  A bit much for snacking, but in a nice sauce....Yow!



I always thought Cabot was voted as the top cheddar..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I always thought Cabot was voted as the top cheddar..



From my experience, Cabot is OK for a commercial-grade, mass production cheese. I've always liked smaller batch cheeses. There is a fine small cheese producer here in NW NJ, Bobolink Dairy. Organically raised cows that are only pasture-fed. Different batches of cheese will taste different based on the different grasses and herbs on the pasture the cows grazed prior to being milked.

Their cheddar, drum and frolic cheeses are my favorite.

And they make some ass-kicking breads in their brick ovens.

http://www.cowsoutside.com/


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 10, 2008)

Lasagna


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 10, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Lasagna



me too

same batch of leftovers i had last night!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 10, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> me too
> 
> same batch of leftovers i had last night!



I guess mine could be considered leftovers too. Stopped by a friends house and they were having it and I asked if I could get a hunk of it:lol: Being single and living alone you tend to not make a lot of this type of food cause you end up eating it for 2 weeks.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 10, 2008)

Buffalo burgers!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 10, 2008)

taco bell


----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)

Honey Bourbon Chicken Sandwich on a wheat roll with lettuce, tomato and cheddar from Quiznos with a Diet Pepsi as I was driving home from Hartford tonight


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

smoked chicken salad on dry white toast


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

Tonight will be something with potatoes... buy 1 get 2 free sale on them this week. I now have 15 lbs.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

Turkey meatloaf, roasted potatoes, and some veg. Not sure on that part yet...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

some frozen chicken pot pies


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm going to be suprised when I get home from the office in 15 minutes   I'm hoping it will have something to do with the package of chicken legs that have been in the fridge the last couple of days


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 11, 2008)

Pork chops and stuffing.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

Filets w/ a port wine reduction, sauteed baby bellas, wasabi mashies, green beans.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

Seared duck and Shrimp over spinach salad


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 11, 2008)

Just ordered a large Italian with everything toasted, and a small pepper and onion pizza.  Yum-yum!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Nothing yet..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

don't know....I left the oven on tonight???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I forgot to turn off the element on the stove after I was done cooking and put the pan back on it too ..  a short while later I realize I was smelling smoke .. is this a sign of old age??



Your Avatar picture is a sign of old age.,...:smash::smash::smash:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

Tonight was a couple of Shake n' Bake chicken legs and a garden salad


----------



## krisskis (Nov 12, 2008)

Picked up some raviolis from Iavarone Bros...chicken, basil and pecorino romano stuffed...they were YUMMY!!! And made some homemade garlic bread. Hmmm....that might explain why the kids are making funny faces when i get close to them while doing bloods, meds, etc!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm so hungry right now...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

Chix Cacciatore. Sauce doubles up for sausage and peppers for dinner later this week.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 12, 2008)

Reversing reality tonite -- full farmer breakfast 

Eggs over litely , bacon , pumpkin walnut pancakes with REAL maple syrup ,Tuscan toast, crullers n' coffee


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm starving like Marvin..from reading this thread..I want some steak..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

stuffed shells & meatballs


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

I just ordered Outback curbside..strip steak..potato..salad..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2008)

Steele head trout with cracker crumb topping, carrots, zucs, squash, rice


----------



## hardline (Nov 12, 2008)

not sure what i am going to have yet. after the chef is done with the saki tasting i will see if he will make me something new.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2008)

A Boar's Head Honey Maple smoked turkey sandwich on a wheat bulkie roll with lettuce, tomato and some nice german spicy brown mustard, a few pringles and a big glass of water


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

I only ate half the steak..the rest is breakfast..and the salad was consumed..but I never hit the Potato..now GSS is a master of reheating an already baked potato for twice baked goodness.

I cut the potato up alot..add some butter bacon bits and mix it all together..I don't like sour cream so I skip that..then I had cheddar steeze to the top..pop it in the microwave about a minute..maybe a dash of salt and pepper..and crack open a beer...and sit in front of the ski patrol show on TruTV..now that's living the good life..


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2008)

Doing breakfast for dinner tonight. About to make a "light" coffee cake. Then we'll probably do eggs, home fries, turkey bacon... If I'm feeling REALLY ambitious, waffles or pancakes. But I think the coffee cake should take care of the carb-y portion.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 13, 2008)

severine said:


> Doing breakfast for dinner tonight. About to make a "light" coffee cake. Then we'll probably do eggs, home fries, turkey bacon... If I'm feeling REALLY ambitious, waffles or pancakes. But I think the coffee cake should take care of the carb-y portion.



mmmm breakfast 4 dinner.....

butternut squash soup with a dallop of creme frece (sp?)


----------



## Geoff (Nov 13, 2008)

I pulled some chili out of the freezer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2008)

The lady is making enchilada's with beef


...but


My new meat grinder / sausage stuffer arrived in the mail yesterday and I'm itching to get to work with it, so it might be sweet italian sausage and beef enchiladas  :grin:


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

wings and pizza hmm


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2008)

This is the coffee cake I made. It was delicious!!!
http://www.grouprecipes.com/1695/basic-coffee-cake.html

Ditched the eggs and waffles/pancakes idea. Turkey bacon... home fries didn't come out quite right, but they tasted good. Next time I'll have to remember to not precook them so much and not put so many in the pan at the same time.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

panko chicken fingers and chedder (yes cabot) cheese mashed potatoes, peas


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 13, 2008)

Buffalo style chicken wings, celery and blue cheese! Yum!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 13, 2008)

Bagel, lox, onion, cream cheese, tomato, cheese and a side of beets. Irish coffee and a piece of cherry babka for dessert.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 13, 2008)

Pork Chalupas...yellow rice..


----------



## hardline (Nov 14, 2008)

chilli crusted chicken fingers


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)

Turkey burger and the salad bar at Ruby Tuesdays with a couple of Dogfishhead 60 minute IPA's :beer:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 15, 2008)

Shake n Bake porkchops, white and green asparagus.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

grilled chicken cutlets, risotto


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

potato skins..ny strip steak..maybe some fruit later on..


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 15, 2008)

Quiche


----------



## drjeff (Nov 16, 2008)

Going to be something in the Orion's innaguaral run tonight   Gotta see what looks good at the butcher shop first though


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Going to be something in the Orion's innaguaral run tonight   Gotta see what looks good at the butcher shop first though


let me know if you have any questions


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2008)

Better late than never!  The de-virgination of my Orion last night!

The meat:  7.5lbs of beef shoulder roast, seasoned with some general seasoned salt, onion chips and garlic.

The Orion was loaded with some Hickory Chips.  Loaded it up with a bag of Kingsford Easy light Charcoal, experienced some minor lighting difficulties due to the wind, but then a quick trip to the basement to grab the mini propane blow torch and the wind was no match for the flame!

I went with 12 minutes per pound to start





I checked the meat after 80 minutes, and while I enjoy a rare cut of beef, I felt that my in-laws might have a slight issue with a couple of the internal temp reading in the mid 80's that I found, so I gave things another 20 minutes.  





Well, 20 minutes was a little too much as I was getting consistant 150 degree temps now  (mental note of 13 minutes/lb made)  Never the less, the beef delicious!  Very tender and juicy with a real nice Hickory flavor!

Added steamed some salt potatoes, broccoli, and carrots as a side and the finished everything off with a piece of apple pie and ice cream 

A great first run with the orion!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Better late than never!  The de-virgination of my Orion last night!
> 
> The meat:  7.5lbs of beef shoulder roast, seasoned with some general seasoned salt, onion chips and garlic.
> 
> ...


You owe it to yourself to do some ribs in there:flag:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> You owe it to yourself to do some ribs in there:flag:



I picked up 3 racks yesterday which are sitting in the freezer in the basement right now waiting for most likely next weekend


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

Tonight I'm going to Werts which is an Allentown institution with my parents and grandmother.  They have consistantly been voted best burgers by Lehigh Valley magazine.  On Mondays their burger special includes onion rings( really really thin) and a piece of chocolate cake..I get bacon on my burger as well..my diet starts tomorrow..


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2008)

Turkey kielbasa, potatoes, veg.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 17, 2008)

Sausage and pepper sammys, salad


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 17, 2008)

NY strip steak and tater tots.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2008)

Roasting a chicken, stuffing inside that includes homemade chicken apple sausage I made last night, mashed potatoes, gravy, squash


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2008)

Leftovers of last night Orion de-virgination beef shoulder roast, veggies and brown rice


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2008)

Leftover jambalaya from going out to eat Sunday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2008)

Burgers from fresh at home ground NY Striploin.....butt end, really not great for steaks.  Caesar salad, homemade dressing.  Well technically not Caesar dressing as I don't keep anchovies around, but the rest is the same, just up the garlic, salt and some whole grain mustard


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2008)

Rotini, sauce, meatballs. None of which I made from scratch.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 18, 2008)

Leftover porkchop, layered with 1 cut up leftover italian sausage, layered with L/Over cacciatore sauce, layered with provolone..........and L/Over pasta. Might have to sprinkle a generous amount of powdered Lipitor on that hideous mess, lol. Pretty much cleaned out all the L/Overs in the fridge.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 18, 2008)

Went out with the family to local Mexican place. I had a decent chile relleneo.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2008)

3 McD's double cheese burgers, sans bun
diet coke
few french fries from my daughter's happy meal!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

Chicken tacos..now I want ice cream.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2008)

A Cobb salad with some extra teryaki steak tips throne on top, and a few Copper Ales at a local brewpub


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2008)

Tonight will be:
turkey burgers
baked potatoes
veg (not sure which yet)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

Leftovers..I have some spaghetti with sausage..and garlic bread..and 2 pieces of a turkey and brie wrap from a client in the catering business.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2008)

Baked Mahi with herbed bread crumb topping, rice, honey glazed carrots


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2008)

Homemade baked mac & cheese


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

Earlier at the bar I was telling my buddy about Roots Orion TRs..that thing makes becoming a vegetarian foolish..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Earlier at the bar I was telling my buddy about Roots Orion TRs..that thing makes becoming a vegetarian foolish..



I'll second that!  Now I just need to figure out a way to get around the clause in the owner's by-laws about where my place in VT is about no charcoal grilles on the decks


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2008)

Chicken Breast stuffed with apples, cheddar and homemade chicken apple sausage, raviolis, garlic & herb cream sauce

yes I'm fat :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2008)

Tonight was a little steak stir fry.  Unfortunately I can't quite remember what spices I added, and it turned out reaaly well


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 23, 2008)

pizza..


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2008)

Panera: cup of broccoli cheddar soup and half a chicken bacon dijon panini.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'll second that!  Now I just need to figure out a way to get around the clause in the owner's by-laws about where my place in VT is about no charcoal grilles on the decks


Easy - it's not a grill!  It's a convection oven/smoker!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'll second that!  Now I just need to figure out a way to get around the clause in the owner's by-laws about where my place in VT is about no charcoal grilles on the decks



Oddly enough, in my community, charcoal is fine, but propane is not.  This was mandated by the fire department, but it is 'enforced' by the property managers.  Upon purchasing the place I noticed several propane grills on people's porches and my real estate agent said, the rule is there, but a rule is only as strong as it's enforced.  I grilled probably three or four days a week all summer without issue. :grin:  If I had more room on the balcony, I'd add an Orion to my culinary quiver.  Our next place that will be a house warming gift to myself like my grill was for this place.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 24, 2008)

Last night was pork chops, seasoned in salt and pepper.  I browned the pork chops in the bottom of the pressure cooker, added in 4 potatoes, 3/4 of a bag of baby carrots and 4 small onions.  Mixed 1/2 cup of ketchup with 1/2 cup of water and threw that in there also.

I let the pressure cooker do it's thing for 20 minutes.  Fantastic.

The Orion will be getting used for Thanksgiving.  I'll be cooking a 20 pound fresh ham (like the ones you see in the store that are pre-cooked/smoked).  I'm trying to decide if my family would prefer hickory or apple wood flavor.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Easy - it's not a grill!  It's a convection oven/smoker!



The problem is the clause in the association by-laws reads "no charcoal/wood fires on the decks of the units"  

That's going to make it a bit tougher


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The problem is the clause in the association by-laws reads "no charcoal/wood fires on the decks of the units"
> 
> That's going to make it a bit tougher


Driveway?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Driveway?



Yup, that will probably be what I'll do.  Unfortunately the driveway gets hammered by the prevailing wind, so the few minutes it will take to blowtorch the charcoal and get it lit will be a cold event on many a winter day up there 

But atleast the end result will be worth it!  Now if I can just convince my wife that getting a second Orion is a worthwile thing, that would be great!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup, that will probably be what I'll do.  Unfortunately the driveway gets hammered by the prevailing wind, so the few minutes it will take to blowtorch the charcoal and get it lit will be a cold event on many a winter day up there
> 
> But atleast the end result will be worth it!  Now if I can just convince my wife that getting a second Orion is a worthwile thing, that would be great!


Be careful using the Orion in a constant wind.  It will alter the cooking times.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 25, 2008)

wife made an awesome chicken scarpariello.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

PizzaPie


----------



## mismatched (Nov 25, 2008)

I was x-mas shopping tonight so I grabbed Chic-fil-a at the mall.


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

Baked this afternoon and went to the grocery store late so there was no time to make dinner. Had pepperoni pizza from Big Y. Not bad; better than the last pepperoni pizza I ordered from a local pizzeria.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2008)

I picked up Chinese food takeout on the way back from skiing..

Hot and Sour soup
Cold Sesame noodles..
Shrimp Toast...washed down with a bunch of budweiser 10 ounce cans..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 5, 2008)

We split and inhaled a Turkey/Swiss Wawa Hoagie when we gassed up in A-town around 3, gonna have some homemade Turkey/Chix Noodle soup. How come lunch threads are useless during ski season, but not dinner threads?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> We split and inhaled a Turkey/Swiss Wawa Hoagie when we gassed up in A-town around 3, gonna have some homemade Turkey/Chix Noodle soup. How come lunch threads are useless during ski season, but not dinner threads?



??????

You went to the WaWa on the wrong side of 145??  I actually had WaWa for lunch..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ??????
> 
> You went to the WaWa on the wrong side of 145??  I actually had WaWa for lunch..



Needed gas, hoagie and coffee. Nothing in the southbound lane compares. Besides, I passed advanced left turns in driving school. :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Needed gas, hoagie and coffee. Nothing in the southbound lane compares. Besides, I passed advanced left turns in driving school. :smash:



My Late Grandma spent the last 5 years of her life only making righthand turns..MacArthur Road/145/7th Street has everything anybody could ever need..including an all you can eat pizza buffet..One day after a steezy session I'm hitting up CiCis..it's like 6 bucks..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 6, 2008)

Small Porterhouse steak..salad..ice cream later..budweiser..


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 6, 2008)

Pork tenderloin, roasted red potatoes and ginger baby carrots.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 6, 2008)

Shrimp scampi over linguini, Calandra's Bastone bread, Bogle's Zin. Hagen Dazs Coconut Pineapple later.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 6, 2008)

Steak and mac-n-cheese(kraft brand)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 6, 2008)

IHOP. Mom in Law's treat with a 20% off coupon and she ordered a senior special. Felt like we robbed the place when the bill came, lol.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 7, 2008)

Picked up some take out from a rib joint that opened up recently on the way home. Rib Sampler platter, beans, slaw and a 1/2 onion ring loaf. Good thing we hit the BMDI after skiing, otherwise I would have eaten 1/2 of it on the ride home.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2008)

Tonight's going to be leftover roast chicken, some gravy, a bit of good 'ol stove stop stuffing, some veggies and an assortment of Ben and Jerry's for dessert (I thinking I'm going to have to bribe my daughter to let me finish off the Cinnamon Buns )


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 7, 2008)

I was planning on smoking 3 racks of baby backs tonight, but with this wind and the head cold I've picked up overnight, I'm just going to go with some soup.


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2008)

Likely to be pasta.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 7, 2008)

Normally pizza on Sunday nights but tonight burger fries salad..


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2008)

Beer Battered Fish Burrito: Tequila, lime, cilantro Aioli, shredded radichio, chese and homemade salsa.  It was the bomb


----------



## Euler (Dec 7, 2008)

Slow cooked pork shoulder, shredded, spiced, made into some nice tacos and burritos.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Beer Battered Fish Burrito: Tequila, lime, cilantro Aioli, shredded radichio, chese and homemade salsa.  It was the bomb



Suddenly after reading that DHS, I'm getting hungry!  Sounds like one very yummy dinner!


----------



## Geoff (Dec 8, 2008)

I had baked/broiled salmon with dill/whole seed mustard/olive oil, sweet potato, and brussels sprouts in oyster sauce.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 8, 2008)

Quiche Lorraine tonight.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 8, 2008)

Beef stew I made a coupla weeks ago, egg noodles. Made a batch of creme brulee that's chilling right now. Should be ready by 8.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 8, 2008)

I have no idea...I'm going to head to the grocery store in a minute.  Maybe I'll watch the Food Network for some ideas.  Is it just me or is ice cream better in the winter..plus you can eat it slower because you don't have to worry about it melting..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 8, 2008)

I ended up getting pizza..pepperoni and sausage washed down with some Budweiser..I usually eat Pizza on Sundays so I needed to make up for it..


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2008)

Pot roast, potatoes, carrots made in the crock pot all day.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 9, 2008)

Bison meatloaf, baked potato and steamed baby carrots.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 9, 2008)

Blt's with leftover sliced chix breast.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 9, 2008)

whole wheat penne with asparagus and a cheese sauce.  cheese sauce was butter, flour, milk, womanchego cheese, romano cheese, garlic, onion, thyme, nutmeg, s & p.  damn tasty... maybe some blueberry pie for dessert.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 9, 2008)

Ribs..baked beans..applesauce..beer


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 9, 2008)

Rigatoni Abruzzi from Bertucci's


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

baked ziti


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 10, 2008)

lemon chicken, rice, broccoli and diet pepsi


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

Ham, Broccoli, & Cheddar Quiche with roasted potatoes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 10, 2008)

Got a chicken roasting

salad, sausage stuffing with probably a bourbon pan sauce


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 10, 2008)

Just made a steak out on the grill, figured I would take advantage of the warm weather.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 10, 2008)

Italian sausage, sauteed brocc rabe in garlic, S +P, olive oil, chix broth, white wine, crushed red peppers tossed in rigatoni. Grated steeze.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 10, 2008)

Torilini with crab meat, ceasar salad..coffee boston creme donut..


----------



## snoseek (Dec 10, 2008)

sweet potato-pecan pancakes with bbq duck legs and corn


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 11, 2008)

Rib Eye steak..from the farmers market..two potato skins with cheddar and bacon bits..applesauce..Rolling rock..I'll need a nice walk in the rain after that meal..


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 11, 2008)

Linguine with a spicy red pepper sauce and fresh Miletes Italian bread


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 11, 2008)

Italian pork, sauteed Broc Rabe/garlic, aged provo on an italian roll.........real wet. Tuxedo Truffle cake and a dbl espresso with a snifter of grappa 2 fingers high.


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2008)

Baked mac & cheese.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2008)

A slice of veggie stuffed pizza and a couple of garlic knots from the new local, very good pizza joint.  The kids had a slice of plain cheese sicilian and man was the bread GREAT!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 11, 2008)

Spagetios


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 12, 2008)

Getting ready to smoke some ribs for dinner....yeah!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 12, 2008)

Wifey picked up  a Cheesesteak from Mama's and the new Batman movie for tonite.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2008)

Sausage and mushroom pizza.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 12, 2008)

Back on the diet after the whole Thanksgiving thing.

A romaine heart, no-oil raspberry vinagrette, two cans of chunk-light tuna, some olive oil drizzled on the tuna.


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2008)

Leftover quiche...and a little leftover mac & cheese, too.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 12, 2008)

Filet mignon, baked potato and salad with a Bombay martini or two. :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 12, 2008)

Maybe a frozen dinner..or just some crackers and peanut butter..I had a big lunch and I'm not that Hungry..


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2008)

Lizzard innards and gecko tails.  Yum, yum.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 12, 2008)

billski said:


> Lizzard innards and gecko tails.  Yum, yum.



Sounds like a good source of protein..


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sounds like a good source of protein..


 earthworms are better but harder to find this time of year:blink:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2008)

Buffalo wings


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 13, 2008)

Burgers.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 13, 2008)

Just fired up the Orion! TR to follow tomorrow.....


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2008)

Hawaiian pizza


----------



## drjeff (Dec 13, 2008)

Tonight was dinner at Vcunning place which was delicious!  As he put it to me, "i just bought the food, my wife made it taste great!"

Dinner was fall off the bone, slow cooked ribs with all the fixings!  Dessert was my previously mentioned maple bourbon chocolate chip pecan pie a la mode.  I'm one very stuffed camper right now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 14, 2008)

Last night I went out to dinner with family at the Apollo Grill in Bethlehem which is where I went for my work Christmas lunch the day before.  I shared the Brie appetizer..a crock of french onion soup and a bone in Porkchop with an au jus sauce..very good..washed down with a couple absolut baybreezes..the ultimate girly drink that tastes so good..I'll balance out last nights steezy dinner with a Frozen dinner lurking in the depths of my freezer..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 14, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Just fired up the Orion! TR to follow tomorrow.....



I can't wait to see it..I love Orion TRs..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I can't wait to see it..I love Orion TRs..


Me too!  I'll be having left over ribs from Friday's Orion TR


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 14, 2008)

Bratwurst, sauerkraut, spaetzle, salad.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 14, 2008)

In the process of making spaghetti with sausage and meatballs, garlic bread


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 14, 2008)

Later on...Stouffers Monteray chicken with mashed potatoes..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 14, 2008)

Just tossed a chicken pot pie in the oven.  Going to cook some green beans shortly to go with it.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 14, 2008)

Leftovers!  

http://forums.alpinezone.com/44435-tr-december-chicken-snowmaking.html


----------



## Geoff (Dec 14, 2008)

I just tossed a quiche in the oven.  From scratch pie crust, cheddar, broccoli, spinach, mushroom, sauteed onion, topped with parmigiana reggiano.  I'm going to make a salad the next time there's a stoppage in the Pats game.


----------



## severine (Dec 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> In the process of making spaghetti with sausage and meatballs, garlic bread


Did you make the meatballs?

Cookie bakeoff at my mother-in-law's house today so we had pizza that she ordered there. Great variety though. She ordered: onion & pepper, Hawaiian, sausage, ricotta/spinach/tomato white pizza, and cheese. And we all ate too much of it because it was all so good.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

Shrimp and seared tuna..with some pringles sour cream and onion chips and corona..weird combo..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 16, 2008)

nothing fancy...pizza and banana bread


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2008)

I had my last fast food meal for a while. Good bye, fast food!!!! I feel much better when I don't eat you!!!

Burger King, and I went out with a bang: Double stacker, fries, Dr. Pepper.

I'll miss your likely-MSG-laced flavor... but not how you make me feel sluggish and sickly or what you do to my waistline.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2008)

I have some brown rice going in the rice cooker and some brussels sprouts sitting on the counter.  I'll probably do that with some oyster sauce.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 20, 2008)

strip steak...salad..baked potato with butter and bacon bits..Rolling rock..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 20, 2008)

Made chicken scampi over linguine, Calandra's Bastone bread, Bogle's Zin '86.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Made chicken scampi over linguine, Calandra's Bastone bread, Bogle's Zin '86.



Wow that wine is 22 years old..how was it???  I don't think I've had wine earlier than like 1999,,,lol..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow that wine is 22 years old..how was it???  I don't think I've had wine earlier than like 1999,,,lol..



oops...my bad....

'06


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2008)

The lady made a nice pot roast while I was skiing today :grin:


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2008)

Tonight was a bunch of grazing on a whole assortment of appetizers/desserts that my neighbors brought to the holiday party at my house


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 22, 2008)

I bought a bunch of food yesterday including breakfast food..I decided to make a steezy breakfast for dinner.  This is what I made..

1st step..I made 5 strips of bacon..the old fashioned way..on a frying pan...
2nd step.I took two slices of flax and grain bread with a little yogert fake butter spread and grilled it on the frying pan..
3rd step..take 3 eggs and put them in frying pan..add a little cabot extra sharp cheese..and crush up two strips of bacon for an omelatte..
4th step..add a little green mountain gringo salsa to the top of omelatte..add a little natural peanut butter on the side of the plate..
5th step..remove Heineken from fridge..
6th step..eat..

sorry no pictures..but it was good..


----------



## snoseek (Dec 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I bought a bunch of food yesterday including breakfast food..I decided to make a steezy breakfast for dinner.  This is what I made..
> 
> 1st step..I made 5 strips of bacon..the old fashioned way..on a frying pan...
> 2nd step.I took two slices of flax and grain bread with a little yogert fake butter spread and grilled it on the frying pan..
> ...



I'm impressed, really. I don't think I could wash down brinner  with beer though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 22, 2008)

snoseek said:


> I'm impressed, really. I don't think I could wash down brinner  with beer though.



well I already had a few beers earlier..beer goes well with everything..


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 22, 2008)

NY Strip Steak, Baked Potato and Salad with a Gin Martini to wash it down.


----------



## ccskier (Dec 27, 2008)

Just got back from the Belfry in Montgomery ctr, near Jay.  Personally think it is the best food in the Jay area, will probably have at least another meal there in the next few days.  Had pasta alfredo, some tato skins, two switchbacks, wife had shrimp sciampi, salad and a miller lite.  Super stuffed, can't suck it in or out.  Too bad it is raining or we'd get to take the kid for a walk to ease the pain.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 27, 2008)

Pork roast and potatoes.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 27, 2008)

what was cooking was pizza...but its all gone now.


----------



## Chris I (Dec 27, 2008)

just finished buff chicken salad.  4th nite in a row


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2008)

Finished up the X-mas leftovers in my fridge in CT(finally).  Now I just need to get back upto VT in a few days to work on the leftovers up there


----------



## Geoff (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a quiche in the oven.  Home-made pie crust.  Broccoli, spinach, mushroom, onion, cheddar, parm regiano grated on top.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 28, 2008)

I made fillet of sole in a soy/ginger/scallion sauce with rice cooked in chicken stock and roasted white asparagus. Had a so-so pinot noir with it...fruity, but weak nose and no finish.


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2008)

Leftover baked ziti.


----------



## ccskier (Dec 28, 2008)

Shed burger, medium w/ Cheddar on english muffin w/ fries and two shed IPA's to wash it down.  Had to drive so I stayed away from the mountain ale.  too many of those things and you wake up in a cow stall in enosburg.  I guess shitty snow conditions has me visiting friends and eating out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

Last night I was at Ruby Tuesdays with some relatives..

Smokehouse burger, fries, salad bar..

I'd like to try to go light the next two dinners as I'm going to prepare an epic meal for New Years eve..


----------



## Geoff (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm making a huge batch of chicken chili.

3 pounds of boneless chicken thighs
3 onions
garlic
6 poblano peppers, de-seeded, roasted in the broiler & skin removed, chopped
2 jalapino peppers, same treatment 
1/2 cup of home made chili powder from dried/smoked chipotle, ancho, & new mexican peppers, cumin, coriander, Mexican oregano, and episote
A bunch of posole (dried corn kernels) rehydrated and boiled for an hour first
2 big cans of college inn chicken stock
2 big cans of chopped tomato
a cup of brown rice
"More Than Gourmet" chicken demi glace reduction

That's all simmering on the stovetop now.  I'll be adding in frozen corn and a couple cans of black beans


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

Pizza and beer


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 29, 2008)

*!!!!!!!!chowdah!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Chris I (Dec 29, 2008)

mdma


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2008)

chicken pot pies


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2008)

Ham/cheddar/fresh broccoli quiche.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

Chris I said:


> mdma



mmm I haven't rolled since like 2007..can you PM me some..lol


----------



## Chris I (Dec 29, 2008)

awkward...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2008)

Pizza with hamburger and mushrooms and birthday cake.  My son turned 3 today


----------



## Chris I (Dec 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Pizza with hamburger and mushrooms and birthday cake.  My son turned 3 today



maybe you can hook gss up with some mushrooms, hes been asking around for a lot of drugs lately


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 30, 2008)

BBQ Chicken and baked potato


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Takeout from the local California style Burrito joint..fish tacos..with tortilla chips..two different kinds of salsa and Guacamole..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 30, 2008)

spaghetti  meatballs  , sausage , salad , edys ice cream and cookies and of course  WHITE RUSSIANS -- The Dude  Abides 

Hey Carrie -- GOT ANY COOKIES LEFT ???


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2008)

Check out the "What are you doing now?" thread... pics to drool over! 

Quick dinner tonight because I made 2 more complicated recipes this afternoon after spending 3 hours running errands this morning. Boneless buffalo chicken tenders, steak fries, steamed broccoli.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 30, 2008)

severine said:


> Check out the "What are you doing now?" thread... pics to drool over!
> 
> Quick dinner tonight because I made 2 more complicated recipes this afternoon after spending 3 hours running errands this morning. Boneless buffalo chicken tenders, steak fries, steamed broccoli.



  Major Droolage


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 30, 2008)

panini


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 30, 2008)

Veal Francaise, pasta, zuccini


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 31, 2008)

Course #1..Party mix with my beer...Sugar Free Redbull
Course #2..Salad from the salad bar..egg, bacon, tomato, artichoke hearts..
Course #3..Small Salmon Filet with a little soysauce..broiled
Course #4..Small NY Strip..6-7 ounces..with a little soysauce..broiled
Course #5..Friendleys individual sundae cup..

Course #6..Pass the F out, wake up at 650AM..go skiing..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 31, 2008)

Beer nuts and PBR


----------



## drjeff (Dec 31, 2008)

A honey mustard chicken snack wrap from McDonalds and the last 2 bites of the cheeseburger from my son's happy meal


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 5, 2009)

pork and kraut..mashed potatoes..with pork gravy washed down with Long Trail blackberry wheat..


----------



## Geoff (Jan 5, 2009)

I brought some chicken chili I made last week and cornbread I made this afternoon to a friend's house.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2009)

A honey bourbon chicken sandwich from Quizno's


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 9, 2009)

Strip steak from the farmers marker..and potato skins...Budweiser..


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 9, 2009)

Pizza.


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2009)

Pizza Pasta.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2009)

hibachi, chicken and shrimp 

dairy queen for desert.

so much for getting back on a diet after the holidays..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> hibachi, chicken and shrimp
> 
> dairy queen for desert.
> 
> so much for getting back on a diet after the holidays..



I hear you on that..I just like to freaking eat..fatty salty foods washed down with beer..


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I hear you on that..I just like to freaking eat..fatty salty foods washed down with beer..



oh, had 2 kirin light beers with that dinner :smile:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> oh, had 2 kirin light beers with that dinner :smile:



I freaking love Hibachi food...I was privilaged to get Hibachi with family over both X-Mas and Thanksgiving but all that salt makes me bloated..


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 9, 2009)

what's cooking _was_ a pesto pizza...mmm!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 9, 2009)

takeout from Outback..

Strip steak..mashed potatoes..salad..bread..Long Trail..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2009)

Picked up a Rotisserie Chicken from the grocery store.  So tasty that all that accompanied it was a glass of water tonight


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> takeout from Outback...



tried to go to outback the other night but it was a 2 hour wait, even with call ahead.  ended up at Longhorn Steakhouse. had a great chedder + bacon stuffed filet.


tonight was pork chops and green beans.


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2009)

Beef stew is in the crockpot right now... with homemade artisan bread already made.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

Clam Chowder..Nachos..Long Trail..


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2009)

#12 from Mc Donalds, diet coke


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2009)

More leftover stew.

Other than a larabar for breakfast, I've had stew for my meals for the last 24 hours. Not complaining though...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2009)

Picked up some pork fried rice from the local Chinese joint on my way home from skiing. Now it's time for some ice cream.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2009)

Left over rotisserie chicken and green beans


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

I was in and out of the supermarket on the way home from skiing in record time.  It's all about knowing the layout..

Avocado, soup, salsa, Tortilla chips, cheese, gatorade and Aluminum foil..into the self checkout like it's Supermarket Sweep..scan my items at hyper speed...crisp $20 bill..change receipt..wallet..skis..steeze and out of there...JEA!!!!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 11, 2009)

Swedish meatballs and noodles


----------



## Geoff (Feb 11, 2009)

Free food at the Lookout for the ski bum party.  Bow tie pasta salad.  Shepard's Pie.  Sweet potato shepard's pie.  Something else that looked like gooey calzone that I didn't get to.  Brownies.  A Blue Moon and a Long Trail Coffee Stout.  I had the Blue Moon in my hand before I realized they had coffee stout on tap.  It's 75 cents more but 2x the alcohol.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Free food at the Lookout for the ski bum party.  Bow tie pasta salad.  Shepard's Pie.  Sweet potato shepard's pie.  Something else that looked like gooey calzone that I didn't get to.  Brownies.  A Blue Moon and a Long Trail Coffee Stout.  I had the Blue Moon in my hand before I realized they had coffee stout on tap.  It's 75 cents more but 2x the alcohol.



nice..sounds like the diet is going well..:smile:


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2009)

Pizza Hut. I was out of the house all day and didn't have a chance to make dinner.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 12, 2009)

Creamy potato soup and a left over pork chop.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2009)

chicken parm.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

Quarter rack of ribs, fire roasted corn, cornbread, applesauce, labatt blue..


----------



## Geoff (Feb 12, 2009)

Two Long Trail Coffee Stouts at the brewery and some popcorn.  A Sam Adams Scottish Ale at a friend's house.  Some peanuts when I got home.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2009)

A few slices of apple-smoked ham and a salad


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 12, 2009)

diet food.  salad, pears celery


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

Gyro from the farmers market..no sauce..but I dip the meat in a little hot sauce....I have a slice of quiche as well that I may eat later..I should have bought ice cream..


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 13, 2009)

Pork roast, roasted red potatoes, green beens and apple sauce.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess I'm not a real man...

ham, onion, mushroom, cheddar, broccoli, spinach quiche with parm reg grated on top.  Home made pie crust.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2009)

I fell victim to one of RSN's "It's good to be the cook" segments this AM, as I saw them prepping a turkey dinner, and then spent a good portion of the day with a craving for roast turkey 

Fortunately I was able to find a fresh turkey breast this afternoon at one of the local grocery stores, so tonight's dinner was roast turkey breast, steamed green beans, stuffing and a Long Trail Coffee Stout


----------



## drjeff (Mar 5, 2009)

Forgot to add this one yesterday, but it was noteworthy IMHO 

Meatloaf Wellington over a bed of mashed potatoes and a couple of Long Trail Double Bags


----------



## Geoff (Mar 6, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Forgot to add this one yesterday, but it was noteworthy IMHO
> 
> Meatloaf Wellington over a bed of mashed potatoes and a couple of Long Trail Double Bags



I'm trying to imagine it.  Do you partially cook the meat loaf first?  What kind of sauce?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 6, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Forgot to add this one yesterday, but it was noteworthy IMHO
> 
> Meatloaf Wellington over a bed of mashed potatoes and a couple of Long Trail Double Bags



Am I remembering correctly that a recipe for that used to be on the back of Bisquick boxes?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 6, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Am I remembering correctly that a recipe for that used to be on the back of Bisquick boxes?



In a quick web search, the recipes seem to call for either tubes of cresent rolls or frozen puff pastry.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Forgot to add this one yesterday, but it was noteworthy IMHO
> 
> Meatloaf Wellington over a bed of mashed potatoes and a couple of Long Trail Double Bags





Geoff said:


> I'm trying to imagine it.  Do you partially cook the meat loaf first?  What kind of sauce?





Dr Skimeister said:


> Am I remembering correctly that a recipe for that used to be on the back of Bisquick boxes?



I cheated a bit and let the chef at The Maple Leaf Brewery in Wilmington, VT cook it for me 

It appeared like they did partially cook the meatloaf before the surrounded it with puff pastry crust and finished it off.  The sauce they used was a brown mushroom bourbon sauce   This is definately going to be a reorder for me the next time I go there!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2009)

Pizza night.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 6, 2009)

linguine with oil and garlic, bread, crab cakes..I'm going out to get a sixer to wash it down..


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 7, 2009)

cookin for the kids. mom's out with the girls. what will they have? lets ask. montreal seasoned grilled steak with garlic mashed taters and gravy, sugar snap peas. or daddy's homemade voodoo chili made with groundbeef, beef short ribs and alligator sausage, saffron rice, side salad. the winner is........... grilled steak! wow thats funny, usually they go nuts over the chili, must be a sign of spring. grill'em up!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 17, 2009)

Corned beef and cabbage


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Corned beef and cabbage



Ditto, with some Irish oatmeal bread on the side


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 28, 2009)

I think chicken..


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2009)

Whatever looks good at Pie-casso


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2009)

Warm weather out there, time to use the grill.

Eating a NY strip with tater tots.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Whatever looks good at Pie-casso


pesto penne is good there


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 28, 2009)

hitting a local italian joint tonight.  might enjoy a blueberry joint before we get there.


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2009)

Leftovers from my party this afternoon. Maybe homemade pizza if I feel like bothering with anything else.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2009)

Gotta see what on the menu looks good tonight at whatever restaurant my daughter wants to goto for a daddy/daughter dinner


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2009)

Have a pork roast wit potatoes in the oven.


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2009)

Probably something Korean... Since I'm in Korea this week....


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Gotta see what on the menu looks good tonight at whatever restaurant my daughter wants to goto for a daddy/daughter dinner



Ended up choosing a cajun chicken sandwich and a cuccumber salad with a couple of pints of Long Trail Ale to wash everything down


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2009)

dmc said:


> Probably something Korean... Since I'm in Korea this week....


Good call! :lol:

I have 5-Minute Artisan Bread in the oven right now. Not sure how that's going to play into dinner; maybe pairing it with pasta? Or just dip it in some Tuscan bread dipping oil (made with Roasted Garlic Grapeseed Oil). YUM. I could eat that all day.


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooooh-hooo! I got adventurous tonight! Sliced italian sausage with broccoli on rotini with Wildtree basil pesto. I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 31, 2009)

Grilled Oscar's Smokehouse brats, dressed with kraut, brown mustard and horseradish, onion rings and sweet peas on the side. Yum.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2009)

pizza
http://www.pepespizzeria.com/


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 31, 2009)

soft beef tacos..and a liberal helping of AZ


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2009)

IF I have everything I need (because I'm being lazy today and I refuse to go to the grocery store), dinner tonight should be chili. Though it would be better if I had remembered to pick up some bacon. If I don't have what I need, then meatloaf it is.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2009)

Did the grilled chicken with some green beans thing last night - boring yes but hey atleast it's good for the waistline!


----------



## severine (Apr 8, 2009)

Red potatoes, kale, sausage, and cheddar casserole. YUM!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2009)

jellybeans


----------



## drjeff (Apr 13, 2009)

Easter dinner left overs.  Ham, Au Gratin Potatoes, some broccoli and then finished it up by decapitating a couple of chocolate easter bunnies


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2009)

Tonight will be Cheese and Herb Stuffed Focaccia. Dough is going in the bread machine right now.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm about to head home and find out what's cooking.  Hopefully something is!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm about to head home and find out what's cooking.  Hopefully something is!



wow..that was some serious dinner thread stoke..:beer:


----------



## severine (Apr 15, 2009)

Homemade English muffins, homemade chocolate chip strawberry muffins, bacon, and home fries. Maybe eggs, too, if the natives complain.


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2009)

Dinner tonight will be: brown sugar spiral ham, refrigerator mashed potatoes, and some as-of-yet-undecided veg. Not sure if I'll bother with dessert as well.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 23, 2009)

Chicken Burritos


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

cobb salad..garlic toast..a gallon of beer


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2009)

After all the pizza topping talk, I caved to the pressure and got a sicilian pizza with meatballs and mushrooms


----------



## severine (Apr 24, 2009)

Tonight will be leftovers as I have to work.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2009)

Taking a shot at veal sweet breads tonight, never made them.  Will be pan frying them, served over arugala with grilled pineapple and some nice balsamic drizzled over it.  Also going to grill some ribeye and shrimp.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Taking a shot at veal sweet breads tonight, never made them.  Will be pan frying them, served over arugala with grilled pineapple and some nice balsamic drizzled over it.  Also going to grill some ribeye and shrimp.



Sounds interesting.  I love hearing your combos DHS.  Savory sweat breads, peppery arugala, and sweet pineapple.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Sounds interesting.  I love hearing your combos DHS.  Savory sweat breads, peppery arugala, and sweet pineapple.



if for some crazy reason I ever decide to torture myself by owning a restaurant, I will employ as menu author.  Your description sounds far more eloquent than mine :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> if for some crazy reason I ever decide to torture myself by owning a restaurant, I will employ as menu author.  Your description sounds far more eloquent than mine :lol:



i love to cook man.  when i pull together a top notch meal i inevitably have the conversation with my wife about how to name/describe it and price it on the menu of my "dream" restaurant.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2009)

Strip steak tonight..maybe some chips and guacamole as well..


----------



## drjeff (Apr 24, 2009)

Honey Mustard Chicken Salad @ The 99 - it was 1/2 way between the golf course and my house and all that I really cared about was that the beer coming from the taps was cold! :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 28, 2009)

bagels, nova salmon, blueberries/strawberrys..the fruit..Rolling Rock..might switch to Labatt Blue later..


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 28, 2009)

steak.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 28, 2009)

Leftover bbq chicken and rice.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2009)

Just kind of grazed my way through some salad, some deli roast beef and a leftover Orion hickory smoked pork rib


----------



## severine (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Sev...just when I was about to step on the scale..


----------



## severine (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey, it's not your scale that's going to see the ramifications of this. Take comfort in that. 

That said, these are the BEST cinnamon buns I have made yet! I think I've found a winner! Now I just need to stop eating them. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2009)

My scale will see the ramifications of this due to munchies everytime I see that picture..


----------



## krisskis (May 5, 2009)

Carrie...between the pics of yummies on here and Facebook...you are killing me!!! LOL. I cant eat much of that good stuff anymore....tonight was soup and grilled ham and cheese sandwiches. I did rye bread...but only a small one. Getting back on track here at work when i have my 3am "dinner" Brought some healthy choice chicken noodle soup, salad and an apple...yummy!! 

Down 22 pounds!! 

Woohoo!!


----------



## severine (May 5, 2009)

I shouldn't be eating it either.  Way to go on the weight loss, Kris!!!


----------



## severine (May 6, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am hungry now ..



So eat!


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2009)

Tried some of the new KFC "Kentucky Grilled Chicken" last night.  Not bad.  Didn't get the same "grease/fat" satisfaction that original recipe KFC provides, but not bad at all


----------



## gmcunni (May 11, 2009)

chicken parm.

Yum Yum!!


----------



## severine (May 11, 2009)

Had dinner at my parents' house. Some kind of healthy pasta with sauce and fresh Italian bread. You would think it was a treat but I actually had to cook it while my dad ran out to get the bread. :lol: At least I didn't have to clean up.


----------



## severine (May 12, 2009)

Turkey chili with fresh, homemade artisan bread.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

severine said:


> Turkey chili with fresh, homemade artisan bread.



Mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!

It was yummy!


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2009)

Some left over Perdue pre-seasoned in the bag Roaster Chicken and some veggies.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

thinking about Carabbas takeout tonight..anybody ever been there?


----------



## gmcunni (May 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> thinking about Carabbas takeout tonight..anybody ever been there?



been to one in florida when visiting my father. slightly better than olive garden.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> been to one in florida when visiting my father. slightly better than olive garden.



their shrimp scampi and sirloin marsala are awesome..they are owned by Outback..


----------



## severine (May 13, 2009)

Going to be homemade baked mac & cheese tonight. Probably a side of fresh green beans.


----------



## gmcunni (May 13, 2009)

i see chicken defrosting in the kitchen, not sure what the recipe will be.  better be good, that's all i know.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 13, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i see chicken defrosting in the kitchen, not sure what the recipe will be.  better be good, that's all i know.



:lol:


----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2009)

One of them McDonald's honey mustard grilled chicken wraps before my run(the very good kids got happy meals ) and then some left over chicken post run


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

breakfast burrito..chicken quesidillas..tortilla chips..salsa..guacamole..miller lite..magic hat #9..long nap...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2009)

Last night I hit up the local Kentucky Fried Chicken...I got the two piece breast and wing meal with mashed potatoes and macaroni and cheese with a biscuit and the butter that comes in a little plastic packet..washed down with Diet Pepsi...$5.99 well spent..


----------



## o3jeff (May 16, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Last night I hit up the local Kentucky Fried Chicken...I got the two piece breast and wing meal with mashed potatoes and macaroni and cheese with a biscuit and the butter that comes in a little plastic packet..washed down with Diet Pepsi...$5.99 well spent..



No buffet at your KFC? The one up the street from me has the buffet, usually feel sick for a day or two after going there, but tastes damn good.


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2009)

Probably going to be something good tonight as my wife has made reservations for dinner(won't tell me where), told me I need to dress up a bit (sport coat, tie optional), and got a sitter for the kids until midnight


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> No buffet at your KFC? The one up the street from me has the buffet, usually feel sick for a day or two after going there, but tastes damn good.



I've seen KFCs with buffets..Dr Jeff wrote about the Kentucky grilled chicken and I saw numerous commercials but I nded up getting the origional fried way..one thing is for sure about KFC..they give you whatever sauce, condiment, plastic silverware in the bag without you having to ask for it..if I was skinny, I'd get the 3 or 4 piece mal but I need to hit the two piece breast and wing when I let myself hit up KFC.....

Speaking of buffets..we also have a Cicis pizza.  It's right next to where I get my car serviced and has decent pizza, salad bar, friendly employees..I never thought of going there on the way back from Blue mountain but it's on th same road..


----------



## gmcunni (May 16, 2009)

outback.

bloomin onion, prime rib + diet coke


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2009)

Fish Burrito at Locos Cocos, couple of margaritas


----------



## snoseek (May 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Fish Burrito at Locos Cocos, couple of margaritas



Dude you're killing me.....


----------



## snoseek (May 16, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i see chicken defrosting in the kitchen, not sure what the recipe will be.  better be good, that's all i know.





So is she o.k.?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2009)

snoseek said:


> Dude you're killing me.....



as good as it was, I'm sure my discussion of locos cocos isn't nearly as painful for you to read as your trip reports from A basin in the middle of May are for me to read


----------



## gmcunni (May 16, 2009)

snoseek said:


> So is she o.k.?


yes, for now.  let's see what she puts on the table tomorrow....


----------



## WoodCore (May 16, 2009)

Eggplant fries and a pizza at Joey Garlic's


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Eggplant fries and a pizza at Joey Garlic's



Do you mean

Eggplant and Fries

or Eggplant fries?  If it's the latter; how were they?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

cobb salad,,garli bread


----------



## severine (May 20, 2009)

On the grill right now: russet potatoes & corn on the cob (grilling in the husk). I will be throwing on the boneless chicken breast soon with BBQ sauce. :


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2009)

Gotta freebie for me dinner tonight!  The kids are eating a "special dinner" (read as Mac and Cheese  ) at the sitter/nannies house, wifey has a dinner meeting, so I'm free to fend for myself, which in all likelyhood means I'm going to subway before I pick the kids up


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Gotta freebie for me dinner tonight!  The kids are eating a "special dinner" (read as Mac and Cheese  ) at the sitter/nannies house, wifey has a dinner meeting, so I'm free to fend for myself, which in all likelyhood means I'm going to subway before I pick the kids up



Dr. Jeff you can do better than Subway..why not hit up Quiznos...

I have no clue what I'm going to have...after reading my diet book probably something light...gotta drop a few more LBs..


----------



## gmcunni (May 20, 2009)

turkey breast, veggie, diet pepsi


----------



## o3jeff (May 20, 2009)

Just grilled up some bbq ribs along with some coleslaw.


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Dr. Jeff you can do better than Subway..why not hit up Quiznos...
> 
> I have no clue what I'm going to have...after reading my diet book probably something light...gotta drop a few more LBs..



GSS, if I had a Quiznos closer than 25 miles from my office I sure would have hit them up   But close to work it's either Subway that's in a stand alone plaza or for real fun I could hit up the Subway inside the local Walmart


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Dr. Jeff you can do better than Subway..why not hit up Quiznos...




As much as I agree that Quiznos is far superior to Subway, I stopped eating there a couple of years ago.  I've read far too many stories pointing towards deceptive practices on the part of their organization to lure new franchises.  They'll basically convince people that their stores are a can't lose investment no matter where they're located.  In Portland alone I saw three franchises open and close within one year. Minimum investment for most franchises of that sort to open is 125K and in the case of those three stores, the owners were crushed financially.  Complete irresponsibility on the part of Quizno's to fatten the corporate wallets at the expense of hard working everyday people.

Love the product, but my values prevent me from eating there.  I'll stick to the local sub shop.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

Jumbo shrimp with cocktail sauce...Salmon..an assortment of grilled vegetables...now peanut butter M&Ms and Sugar Free Red Bull..


----------



## severine (May 23, 2009)

Chicken nuggets & tator tots with Jim Beam & Pepsi. Right now. It's been a long day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2009)

Outback takeout...Strip steak..salad..potato..miller lite..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

gearing up for a huge mofo sushi platter.  gonna be HUGE!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> gearing up for a huge mofo sushi platter.  gonna be HUGE!!



pictures please..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> pictures please..





well, the dinner is tonight, so i'll have to post pix later, but, here's a shot of me with some buds getting the fish ready after the big catch earlier today:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> well, the dinner is tonight, so i'll have to post pix later, but, here's a shot of me with some buds getting the fish ready after the big catch earlier today:



cool..I like sushi but have never been to a sushi party with a large platter..


----------



## severine (May 29, 2009)

Sausage patties on the grill, homemade baked mac & cheese, microwave-steamed green beans.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2009)

Just murdered 3 lobstahs along with having corn on the cob and parsley new potatoes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

Last night I ended up having leftover chicken parm..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

I bought the makings to GrilledSteezeNachos earlier at the grocery store.  They consist of tortilla chips..the store brand to me is just as Steezy and 1/2 the price..also store brand steeze but it's already shredded for stoke..a blend of Monterrey Jack, Colby and Cheddar steezes with seasonings added.  I also bought some Green Mountain Gringo Salsa..a little pricey..but the best salsa..medium..mad goldilocks..not to hot..not to mild..just right..the way I like my women.  Plus an avacado..I don't like the Guacamole sauce mixes..so I just mash up some Avacado with some Lime juice and a dash and a half of salt and pepper..if I have extra..I can add it to a Sammy if I ever have lunch with Rachel Ray..

To drink..it's a toss-up..water, diet stoke or beer..unfortunately no purple stuff or Sunny Delight..oh well..

here is a cell phone picture..


----------



## severine (May 30, 2009)

:lol: It's like those food blogs I visit! :lol:

Tonight is leftovers. Still have to make the monkey cake for tomorrow... Aiming for it to look something like this (with black forest as the cake for effect when cutting into the monkey's head :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

Finished Product..


----------



## deadheadskier (May 30, 2009)

Grilled Pork Chops with a Cherry Pepper, Fuji Apple and Golden Raisin compote, macaroni salad, corn on the cob.


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: It's like those food blogs I visit! :lol:
> 
> Tonight is leftovers. Still have to make the monkey cake for tomorrow... Aiming for it to look something like this (with black forest as the cake for effect when cutting into the monkey's head :lol:


I never updated this... This is how my cake came out:





Right now I have ham/broccoli/cheddar quiche and home fries going in the oven.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2009)

Had a few Turkey Meatballs and a low Carb Bar in my attempt to quickly drop a few extra lbs prior to my highschool 20th reunion next weekend  - If I can quickly shed 5lbs over the next week, I'll be reliving some bad 80's songs at my reunion next weekend weighing less than I did when I graduated highschool


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 5, 2009)

going out to dinner on a date with my wife.  we're going to a restaurant that's officially been labeled "hot" and "trendy"....first time doing something "hip" like that since my youngest was born --- so, practically a year!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> going out to dinner on a date with my wife.  we're going to a restaurant that's officially been labeled "hot" and "trendy"....first time doing something "hip" like that since my youngest was born --- so, practically a year!



have fun and post a TR..


Last night I ate at the bar...salad..delmonico steak..frites..beer..jack daniels..


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2009)

Steak with cajun seasoning and french fries.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 8, 2009)

KFC all you can eat buffet.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 8, 2009)

Brats and fries

Karl's Sausage Kitchen on Route 1 in Saugus makes the best Brats around.  Well any kind of sausage for that matter.  When I retire, I think I want to go work there for fun.


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> KFC all you can eat buffet.



Classy! 

Cheddarwurst, grilled corn on the cob, and the kids and Brian also had leftover pasta Alfredo (with veggies).


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2009)

Grilled some steaks, sauteed mushrooms, sweat potato french fries, broccoli, salad and birthday cake (Dad's B-Day) tonight


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2009)

dinner out with the inlaws.  chinese.  my father-in-law, who pays, is very strict with the ordering.  ordering cantonese fried rice as a side is frowned upon, since plain old white rice is cheaper and gets the job done.

should be a great time!!  can't wait!  :uzi:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2009)

Herbed Bread Crumb and Parmesan encrusted Mahi Mahi with Smoked Tomato and Garlic Broth. Steamed Half Dolla Yukon Potatoes and honey glazed baby carrots.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 24, 2009)

Baked haddock and a salad


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Grilled steak, baked potato, mixed veggies and some beers post golf


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2009)

I knew I'd be eating snacks at my party tonight so I skipped dinner for that. So this included an assortment of cream cheese blends, dips, grapeseed oil blends, artisan bread (homemade), beer bread, pound cake, and chocolate mousse. Mmmmmm... A little bit of everything to finish off a long day.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 24, 2009)

shrimp and grits with smoked gouda and bacon


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2009)

Sunday is steak house day in my house.  Steak, baked potato, corn on the cob


----------



## severine (Jul 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Sunday is steak house day in my house.  Steak, baked potato, corn on the cob



Sounds good to me! We had steak last night with parmesan/dill rice and steamed fresh broccoli.

Tonight is pepperoni pizza. Had a cookout earlier at my FIL's house and didn't feel much like making dinner tonight.


----------



## severine (Aug 17, 2009)

Dinner tonight consists of elbow macaroni with a sauce I concocted from Wildtree Scampi Blend (used the Wildtree Roasted Garlic Grapeseed Oil for it), fresh garlic, and fresh tomatoes. On the side was fresh yellow zucchini (cubed) with fresh broccoli sauteed in the Garlic Grapeseed Oil and sprinkled with Wildtree Rancher Steak Rub. YUM!


----------



## Geoff (Aug 17, 2009)

baked/broiled haddock and a salad


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2009)

Breakfast for dinner tonight: multigrain waffles with real maple syrup, seasoned tator tots, black label bacon, and everybody else had scrambled eggs as well.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2009)

Grabbed a chicken caesar salad and a diet pepsi last night after my RAW


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

Last night was steak night at the local bar...I had a house salad..Delmonico steak and frys and it was only like $13


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2009)

Last night I made pizzas from Wildtree dough. One with Wildtree Alfredo sauce, fresh broccoli, and mozzarella. The other had Wildtree Scampi sauce, bacon, cherry tomatoes, and mozzarella. YUM.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 20, 2009)

I have one haddock fillet left that needs to get consumed tonight.   Baked/broiled haddock with a salad once again.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I have one haddock fillet left that needs to get consumed tonight.   Baked/broiled haddock with a salad once again.



you must be getting really freaking skinny..you go boy!!!


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2009)

Chinese food tonight! Barely ate all day (accidentally...darn heat) so I feel I can indulge tonight. Sided with organic lemonade & citrus vodka.


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 24, 2009)

Just picked my first habanaro from the garden. Diced it up and mixed it with a homemade salsa and put that on my taco along with my garden tomatos. This stuff was killer.......

Mrs Tarponhead is laughing at me now... But I'll do it again soon 

I have four habanaro plants in my garden. Thats actually three to many but what the hey


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2009)

I had some some left over smoked brisket in the freezer that I incorporated into a meatloaf; roughly 50/50 with ground beef plus other flavorings, textures.  Killer with taters, gravy and honey glazed carrots.  Now my bloated ass is going to lift some weights.  :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Aug 24, 2009)

Grilled homemade lean italian sausage meat burger with some cheddar on it and a salad


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2009)

Pork ribs (with an improvised slow cooker + oven method since I'm out of propane) and mashed taters. Probably some kind of veg, too, but I'm not sure what yet...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2009)

Lots of fried stuff at the local fair on tap for dinner tonight!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 27, 2009)

Delivery sushi.
Mmmmm, sushi...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2009)

Duo of homemade crab cakes and fish cakes with roasted garlic beurre blanc; rice, zuc and sum squash


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Lots of fried stuff at the local fair on tap for dinner tonight!



Ended up with an order of clamcakes as an appetizer, a bison bacon cheeseburger and onion rings for dinner and then a fried twinkie for dessert.

My cholesterol is probably up 25 points this AM, and my belly still feels a bit "interesting" after that fried fest last night


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

Last night I got takeout from the Outback...

Strip steak..mashed tators..salad..bread..miller lite...down another pound..must be the lite beer..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Ended up with an order of clamcakes as an appetizer, a bison bacon cheeseburger and onion rings for dinner and then a fried twinkie for dessert.
> 
> My cholesterol is probably up 25 points this AM, and my belly still feels a bit "interesting" after that fried fest last night



that sounds freaking good....


----------



## HollyCarter (Aug 29, 2009)

Just has a Chicken Burrito from taco Bell, yummy! ;0)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

HollyCarter said:


> Just has a Chicken Burrito from taco Bell, yummy! ;0)



some sort of betty crocker rice bowl sort of like rice a roni..and some chips and salsa..and Taco Bell is da bomb deezy..if you have a five spot, you feel like Rockerfeller.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 29, 2009)

Pizza and salad at Mom and Dad's.


----------



## severine (Aug 30, 2009)

I had some kind of marinated steak, twice baked potato, and summer squash/zucchini/red pepper ensemble at Angus McIndoe.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2009)

Casear Salad with some steak pieces to start, maple glazed pan seared scallops, steamed spinach and a veggie medly with sauteed sweet potato, onion and red peppers.  A couple of pints of Guiness via their surge dispenser and a molten chocolate cake with vanilla ice cream for dessert   A nice dinner out with my wife last nigth!


----------



## Geoff (Aug 30, 2009)

Baked cod and a salad last night.   I should probably pull something out of the freezer for tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Casear Salad with some steak pieces to start, maple glazed pan seared scallops, steamed spinach and a veggie medly with sauteed sweet potato, onion and red peppers.  A couple of pints of Guiness via their surge dispenser and a molten chocolate cake with vanilla ice cream for dessert   A nice dinner out with my wife last nigth!



The Guinness surge dispensers are cool..I only know of one place that has it..you can get it for your house for a couple bills..

this thread is making me hungry...


----------



## Geoff (Sep 1, 2009)

Chicken Saag and brown rice.   Onion, garlic, browned cubed chicken breast, an Indian curry spice blend, yoghurt.   I seem to have run out of fresh ginger which makes it better than powdered.  Add in chopped spinach at the end when the brown rice is done.

Oops.  I forgot to add chicken stock base and salt.   Serves me right for not tasting it before putting some over brown rice.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 1, 2009)

Shrimp, asparagus, sweet onion and fresh tomato sauteed (sp?) in olive oil and garlic and tossed with angel hair pasta.

Cherrystones on the half-shell and margaritas as appetizers.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2009)

Grabbed a chicken parm wrap and a couple of garlic knots after my mountain bike ride (now wishing I had forgone the garlic knots as they had probably 4 or 5 cloves of garlic per knot  )


----------



## Geoff (Sep 2, 2009)

A grilled boneless chicken breast on the Weber with korean BBQ sauce on it.   A bowl of steamed zucchini.   I was still hungry so I ate an apple.   I was still hungry so I nuked some pop corn and opened a Long Trail ale.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2009)

tex-mex stuffed green and chipotle peppers, black beans and rice.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> tex-mex stuffed green and chipotle peppers, black beans and rice.



How do you stuff chipotle peppers?   They're dried/smoked jalapino peppers.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2009)

Geoff said:


> How do you stuff chipotle peppers?   They're dried/smoked jalapino peppers.



maybe it wasn't a chipotle?  Peppers are something I'm really not well versed in because I don't care for that kind of heat.  I dig wasabi and horseradish heat, but not hot pepper heat.   These were definitely not jalepino peppers as I use those regularly for salsa that I make for the fiance. 

A friend of mine had a MASSIVE garden and we went over and she offered a basket of different mild peppers on Sunday and have been eating peppers non-stop this week to use them up.  No heat to these, about the same length as a Jalapeno, but wider at the stem and narrow at the tip than a jalapeno, slightly darker green.

Maybe a pablano?  

good eats either way


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

ribs..frys..applesauce....washed down with Corsendonk Abbey White Ale..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 4, 2009)

Scallops in a cream based mustard, caper, roasted red pepper sauce to start, then a ribeye steak (rare) with a melted bluecheese, walnut and sour cream sauce on top and a medley asparagus, carrots, summer squash and sweet potatoes followed by a lemon tart with a strawberry sauce and fresh whipped cream 

My wife and I had dinner at Peter Haven's in Brattleboro, VT - a definate return visit will be in our future!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2009)

last night BBQ chicken..salad with ginger dressing..corn on the cob..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2009)

drjeff said:


> My wife and I had dinner at Peter Haven's in Brattleboro, VT - a definate return visit will be in our future!



If you have not tried it, I highly recommend TJ Buckley's in Brattleboro.  IMO....best restaurant in Brattleboro with Peter Haven's coming in second.



As for dinner for me tonight.  Ribeye Steak au poivre, fries


----------



## snoseek (Sep 6, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> .
> 
> Maybe a pablano?
> 
> good eats either way




Yeah definately a poblano! They make amazing chili rellanos and grilled or roasted they are great with corn chowder.


----------



## marcski (Sep 7, 2009)

I've got some boneless chicken (breasts and thighs) marinating....I'm also going to grill up some Asparagus, red peppers, a few turkey burgers (not my thing...the wife requested some so she'll have dinner ready tomorrow).  Also, I'm going to throw on some Angus Bubba Burgers.  These things are great if anyone is interested...right out of the freezer onto the grill...some of the best burgers I've ever had. Really. 

http://www.bubba-burger.com/certified-angus-beef.html


----------



## midd (Sep 7, 2009)

homemade ricotta gnocchi in a tomato cream sauce.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 7, 2009)

Roasted chicken, green beans, cucumbers and tomatoes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 7, 2009)

wing night


----------



## drjeff (Sep 7, 2009)

Gonna be eating pasta sauce based stuff for a while after tonight!  Literally filled a 5 gallon bucket with tomatoes from the garden tonight.  The house is just starting to have that glorious smell of homemade sauce now!  

Tonight was some left over shrimp, scallop, teryaki beef, red pepper, zucchini and egg plant shish ka-bobs.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2009)

Outback earlier..I'm weened myself down to once a month for takeout..it was as much as once a week when I was fatter...

Strip steak..mashed tators..salad....and Grilled Shrimp on the barbie Appetizer..washed down with diet coke..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2009)

marcski said:


> Also, I'm going to throw on some Angus Bubba Burgers.  These things are great if anyone is interested...right out of the freezer onto the grill...some of the best burgers I've ever had. Really.
> 
> http://www.bubba-burger.com/certified-angus-beef.html



I had them and the 35 grams of fat each scared me away..they are juicy...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Outback earlier..I'm weened myself down to once a month for takeout..it was as much as once a week when I was fatter...
> 
> Strip steak..mashed tators..salad....and Grilled Shrimp on the barbie Appetizer..washed down with diet coke..



Classic grilled steeze and tomato soup, wth a little parmesan steeze sprinkled in the soup and chips....


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Oct 15, 2009)

since it's the first light snow here in northern new jersey, i thought i'd celebrate with grilled lamb marinated in soy ,garlic,redwine,rosemary and mint....garlic mashed potatoes and gravy, and wok sauteed string beans with special sauce. some like the lamb served on thinly sliced garlic bread with a smidge of aoli or mayo. yum!


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

bump for effect


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2009)

we started a new weekly event in our house... "Mom doesn't cook night".  Tonight is my son's turn to make dinner, the menu - Bacon + Cheddar Meatloaf + mashed potatos


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 6, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> we started a new weekly event in our house... "Mom doesn't cook night".  Tonight is my son's turn to make dinner, the menu - Bacon + Cheddar Meatloaf + mashed potatos



As if the sausage and pepper lunch isn't enough grease for one day!

But the meatloaf does sound good.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 6, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> meatloaf does sound good.



Yes the belches sound great and smell even worse. :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2009)

Seared NY Strip with a Bourbon demi glace.  Smokey bacon and gouda potato hash. honey carrots

wish it wasn't over....damn fine meal to conclude a stressful work week


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 12, 2009)

Braciole  :drools:

Seared then Marinara baked Flank Steak rolled with Mozz, Baby Spinach, Oyster Mushroom and a Garlic, Romano and Breadcrumb topping.  Smoked Bacon and Goat Cheese Potato Hash - real versatile side that by simply altering the cheese; will fit well many styles of cooking. Garlicky Sugar Snaps and Carrots.


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2009)

That sounds delicious!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 12, 2009)

severine said:


> That sounds delicious!



Heaven on a plate fo sho.

Giada's recipe is pretty spot on.  My preparation is similar, only I pound out the Flank a bit flatter to begin with and cook at 275 for about an hour longer.  What I have not done, but would probably make it even better would be to marinate the steak in something high in acid overnight.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2009)

steak & shrimp hibachi w/fried rice.   daughter turned 11 today and hibachi is our traditional birthday meal.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 2, 2010)

Going over to sis and bro in laws for dinner.  Started my preparations last night by hickory smoking chicken legs, pheasant legs and lamb shoulder in the Orion.  Been prepping the rest casually throughout the day.

1st Course:  Spring roll duo.  Pheasant, Apple, Raddicio and Cheese.  Chicken, Bacon, Bean Sprout, Avacado and Cheese.

2nd Course: Smoked Lamb and Foie Gras sliders.  Made patties with the Lamb, Foie Gras and Bread Crumb.  This will be served on toasted Beer Bread with a yogurt/feta bottom sauce and Major Gray's Chutney on top.

Maine Course: Roasted Pheasant Breast over Roasted Chestnut and Chevre Mashed Potatoes.  Black Berry Demi-glace sauce.  Garlicky Carrots and Zuchini.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 2, 2010)

Leftover Prime Rib and crabmeat from last nite. Tried a new recipe for prime rib: Rub the rib in Fleur de Sel (Premium Sea salt, but course kosher salt works too) & course black pepper, sear the uncut sides in hot olive oil, preheat oven to 325' roasting, drape fresh thyme, rosemary and about 6 cloves of smashed garlic on top, place about 3 tbl spoons of butter on top of the herbs, then roast off bone side down for about 2.5 hours for medium to medium rare for a 3 bone rib (about 5 lbs.) Came out perfect.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 2, 2010)

Prepping Market Street Meatloaf for tomorrow after skiing. a great mixture of beef chuck,veal and non fennel sausage. To this add green,yellow,and red peppers and other various ingredients and you get a kick ass meatloaf bar none. I like mine with some mushroom gravy and garlic bread. recipe can be found in the New Basics cookbook for those in the know. you can probably fine it online. Really good.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 2, 2010)

Just about ready to pull a fresh locally raised organic 15lb turkey out of the Orion! Yummy!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 3, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Leftover Prime Rib and crabmeat from last nite. Tried a new recipe for prime rib: Rub the rib in Fleur de Sel (Premium Sea salt, but course kosher salt works too) & course black pepper, sear the uncut sides in hot olive oil, preheat oven to 325' roasting, drape fresh thyme, rosemary and about 6 cloves of smashed garlic on top, place about 3 tbl spoons of butter on top of the herbs, then roast off bone side down for about 2.5 hours for medium to medium rare for a 3 bone rib (about 5 lbs.) Came out perfect.



a great quick way to enjoy prime rib or any other good steak is MCcormicks monteal steak seasoning. grilled or pan seared with a little garlic butter...made fairly rare.. your mouth will have an orgasm. a mummers day classic!


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2010)

chicken in butter and lemon + diet coke

rice and corn on the side but i didn't partake


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2010)

Grilled pork tenderloin with a peppercorn rub.
Grilled skewered Brussel Sprouts coated in Olive oil, garlic, mustard and paprika
Rice

Beer.


----------



## mondeo (May 6, 2010)

Babies.


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2010)

Paul said:


> Grilled pork tenderloin with a peppercorn rub.
> Grilled skewered Brussel Sprouts coated in Olive oil, garlic, mustard and paprika
> Rice
> 
> Beer.



Sprouts and beer, eh?

You wanna borrow my respirator for your wife or are you intentionally trying to gas her?


----------



## Geoff (May 6, 2010)

So far, a pint of coffee stout and a pint of double bag at the Long Trail Brewery and a hand full of pecans.   I guess I will nuke something that's in the freezer.   I have all kinds of leftover soups & stews.


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Babies.


Chicken fingers? I always thought they looked a little like fetuses...

Wildtree Cheddar & Herb skillet meal with egg noodles and ground beef and steamed kale.


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2010)

severine said:


> Chicken fingers? I always thought they looked a little like fetuses...



exactly which part of the chicken is the finger???


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2010)

2 Beefy five layer burritos from Taco Bell


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> Sprouts and beer, eh?
> 
> You wanna borrow my respirator for your wife or are you intentionally trying to gas her?



My Dutch over is always used after the cooking is done.


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> 2 Beefy five layer burritos from Taco Bell


 Good luck with that! :lol:



Paul said:


> My Dutch over is always used after the cooking is done.


Anyone would be crazy to share a comforter with you!


----------



## gmcunni (May 7, 2010)

3 McDoubles (sans buns) + large diet coke


----------



## Geoff (Jun 23, 2010)

I just made a batch of Lamb Rogan Josh.   My cottage smells like an Indian restaurant.   I should find the appropriate station on Pandora and stream Indian music through my home theater.

Edited:  Pandora is now streaming Indian music using Anoushka Shankar (daughter of Ravi Shankar, the Sitar player who influenced the Beatles) as the seed.


----------



## severine (Jun 23, 2010)

Chinese take-out. Too hot to cook.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 23, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I just made a batch of Lamb Rogan Josh.   My cottage smells like an Indian restaurant.   I should find the appropriate station on Pandora and stream Indian music through my home theater.
> 
> Edited:  Pandora is now streaming Indian music using *Anoushka Shankar (daughter of Ravi Shankar, the Sitar player who influenced the Beatles)* as the seed.



And half sister of Norah Jones


----------



## amf (Jun 24, 2010)

Is this the grilledsteeze memorial thread?  definitely taken on a life of its own.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2010)

Tried making salmon burgers last night for the 1st time.  Pretty good (even the kids liked them   )  Put them on a multi-grain deli flat with a side of green beans


----------



## Geoff (Jun 24, 2010)

amf said:


> Is this the grilledsteeze memorial thread?  definitely taken on a life of its own.



No.   If it were, we would all be saying "Takeout from Outback Steak House"


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 17, 2010)

left alone tonight so i had to find something to eat..

threw some chicken brest in a frying pan wiht olive oil, garlic power + onions.

added some hot peppers and bacon then melted some monterey jack cheese on top.

turned out pretty good.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Sep 19, 2010)

Lobsters.  : )


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2010)

Kurobuta Pork Ribs in the Orion.  Finish em' on the Grill with my friend's Love Sauce - just a really kick ass bbq sauce he makes.

Corn on the Cob / Macroni Salad


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 30, 2010)

Pulled pork sandwiches last night.


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Pulled pork sandwiches last night.



And tonight? I don't feel like cooking... I'll be by around 6.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 30, 2010)

severine said:


> And tonight? I don't feel like cooking... I'll be by around 6.



It wasn't at my house, but I know they still have some left.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 12, 2010)

if you are living the low carb lifestyle i've found the resturant for you!

Miller Lite and all the meat you can eat!  Midwest Grill in Boston MA


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Pulled pork sandwiches last night.


Had pulled chicken over rice last night.

My executive chef (the Mrs.) slow cooked-it in the crock pot in some sweet Asian sauce and served it over some white rice that she had steaming in the new rice cooker.  She set it all up so that if would be ready-to-serve when we got home from Aly-Cat's street hockey practice (5-6:30).

With the kids activities taking up the typical dinner-time on Mon-Tue-Wed every week, that crock pot is getting a heck of a workout this fall.


----------



## severine (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a pork tenderloin in the crock pot with apples, onions, and various seasonings. No recipe but it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 20, 2010)

severine said:


> I have a pork tenderloin in the crock pot with apples, onions, and various seasonings. No recipe but it seemed like a good idea at the time.


You can never go wrong with a good pork tenderloin.  The apples will only up the ante.

My wife just finished making round 2 of apple butter in the crockpot.  Might have to spread it on a bagel for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 2, 2010)

seeing as i'm in North Carolina this evening i figured i'd seek out some BBQ.  pulled into the local McDonalds and tried my first McRib sandwich.. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2010)

Marinated some duck breast overnight in soy, sesame oil, ginger, garlic and veg oil.

seared it off

did up some fried rice.  Pretty stellar Asian cuisine for an irish guy if I do say so myself.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 3, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> seeing as i'm in North Carolina this evening i figured i'd seek out some BBQ.  pulled into the local McDonalds and tried my first McRib sandwich.. I wasn't impressed.



That's like going to Maine, feeling like a lobster roll, and rolling into the local McDonalds for a McLobster.

Err..   You're doing it wrong!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 3, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> seeing as i'm in North Carolina this evening i figured i'd seek out some BBQ.  pulled into the local McDonalds and tried my first McRib sandwich.. I wasn't impressed.



What did you expect from a meat product that they press fake bone patterns into it to make it look like ribs.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> seeing as i'm in North Carolina this evening i figured i'd seek out some BBQ.  pulled into the local McDonalds and tried my first McRib sandwich.. I wasn't impressed.



That's the saddest story I've ever heard.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What did you expect from a meat product that they press fake bone patterns into it to make it look like ribs.



i had low expectations and they weren't met.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 5, 2010)

meat in the crockpot all day for some pulled pork sandwiches tonight with a few pumpkin ales


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 21, 2010)

burgers tonight.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 21, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> burgers tonight.



bump

:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 21, 2010)

pepperoni pizza


----------



## snoseek (Dec 21, 2010)

Fresh Fresh Spanikopita. Oh god soooooo good made fresh!!!!!!!! This needs to be on the bar menu for sure!!!!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 3, 2011)

Did my first day today at Creek and my legs are for sure a year older (20 runs). Montreal seasoned porterhouse steaks (with Smith & Wollensky steak sauce, the best) .cut fries,broccoli, TROEGS pale ale. good standard. sleep.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2011)

lemon chicken and green beans


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2011)

Ribs, done in the oven.  Been a long time since I've made them in anything but the Orion.  Nice change.

Horseradish mashed, summer squash

Monday is one of my favorite dinner nights.  Work from home on Mondays and generally take the opportunity to slow cook something.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2011)

beef fried rice and fried dumplings + snapple iced tea


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 10, 2011)

Rotini w/ a spicy red pepper sauce and a loaf of fresh Italian bread.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2011)

A couple of turkey burgers grilled on the George Forman with avocado slices, some colby jack and a little ketchup


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2011)

Cranked up the gas grill for the season(just to lazy to go out and cook on it in the cold) and did some steaks last night.

Next will be the smoker!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

chicken stir fry


----------



## Nick (Mar 24, 2011)

Probably Cereal, hahahahaha.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2011)

Planning on a chicken stir fry tonight.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2011)

will be driving to VT so likely McD's or something like that.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> will be driving to VT so likely McD's or something like that.



Drive thru or dining room? Make sure to post a TR with pics!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Drive thru or dining room? Make sure to post a TR with pics!



depends on traffic and my stress level. i'll take a picture before i flush and post it for you.


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Planning on a chicken stir fry tonight.



So when's dinner, 5:30, 6?

I don't want to make dinner. Not just for the kids and me.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2011)

severine said:


> So when's dinner, 5:30, 6?
> 
> I don't want to make dinner. Not just for the kids and me.



You bringing the lettuce.....


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You bringing the lettuce.....



As long as you don't mind it being gray and fuzzy.


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2011)

Cheese pizzas made from homemade pizza dough.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2011)

Applebee's.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Applebee's.



What are you having?


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2011)

General Gao's chicken coming in for lunch. The diet starts _next _week hahaha


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

Spent a ridiculous amount of money at BJ's today. Guess I have to make dinner tonight...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2011)

severine said:


> Spent a ridiculous amount of money at BJ's today. Guess I have to make dinner tonight...



I do that too, had to stop going there every week.


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I do that too, had to stop going there every week.



They keep trying to talk me into the next level of membership--the one where you get cash back but you pay more money. I keep telling them I only go there once a month but I'm pretty sure I get the same lady at check out every time and she knows I'm lying.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2011)

Thinking maybe a pizza tonight.


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

The kids had Boboli crusts that they piled high with broccoli, sweet peppers, tomatoes, and cheese. I'm having the buffalo chicken dip I learned about from MogulQueen with some stone ground tortilla chips. (Told ya it would probably end up a dinner at some point! )


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 26, 2011)

Is it the dip recipe from the Franks Red Hot bottle with cream cheese? That stuff is great!


----------



## severine (Mar 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Is it the dip recipe from the Franks Red Hot bottle with cream cheese? That stuff is great!



Yup! Have enough leftovers to get through a few more days.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 27, 2011)

severine said:


> Yup! Have enough leftovers to get through a few more days.



Who'd ever thought cream cheese would be good in a buffalo dip!

Baked chicken and rice for dinner tonight.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2011)

pasta


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> pasta



no sauce?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> no sauce?



i didn't want to sound like the fat slob i've become.

first serving was with red clam sauce, 2nd was plain marinara


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2011)

French Onion Soup


----------



## vdk03 (Mar 27, 2011)

Takeout chili and mac and cheese, wiped from riding sigarloa all weekend


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2011)

vdk03 said:


> Takeout chili and mac and cheese, wiped from riding sigarloa all weekend



Really, you know what I ate on the ride home? 

(not kidding either)

- Bag of chips & chicken salad sandwhich
- Taco bell Crunchwrap Supreme
- Ring ding
- Milkshake
- DiGiorno pizza when I got home
- Probably a whole bag of pistachios

I feel like a house. 

Diet starts... tomorrow!


----------



## vdk03 (Mar 27, 2011)

Pistachios.. damn those sound good.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

Outback!  prime rib and shrimp is the plan


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Outback!  prime rib and shrimp is the plan



Weren't they promoting that on their Facebook page yesterday?

I have some chicken breasts out, just haven't decided what to do with them.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Weren't they promoting that on their Facebook page yesterday?



not sure. the "free GSS" posts today got me thinking about it so i talked the wife into going.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

Eating there probably isn't going to help your boot problem!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Eating there probably isn't going to help your boot problem!



i started back on my diet yesterday. outback is perfect for me.


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

Just downed a grilled balsamic chicken sandwich with mozzarella and tomato on foccacia


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 31, 2011)

Just made Emerill LaGasse's recipe for pasta with vodka sauce and sweet Italian sausage.   From scratch, super easy and super delicious.  My daughter was in heaven.  Even had a little vodka left over for Dad to have a cocktail....

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...ith-vodka-sauce-and-sausage-recipe/index.html


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds really good. I ate great all day and then just blew it out of the water with a buffalo chicken sub with lettuce and american cheese on it. It was delicious, but again I feel like I've got a huge brick in my stomach. Blah.


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Just made Emerill LaGasse's recipe for pasta with vodka sauce and sweet Italian sausage.   From scratch, super easy and super delicious.  My daughter was in heaven.  Even had a little vodka left over for Dad to have a cocktail....
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...ith-vodka-sauce-and-sausage-recipe/index.html


Nice! We had pasta with a sauce I made from scratch and tomato basil mozzarella chicken sausage.


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

Wife & I are having a dinner party with some friends at our house on the 9th. Theme is Italian. I'm gonna try to make some home made alfredo and tomato sauces, never made 'em from scratch before.


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick said:


> Wife & I are having a dinner party with some friends at our house on the 9th. Theme is Italian. I'm gonna try to make some home made alfredo and tomato sauces, never made 'em from scratch before.



Easy! Places like tastespotting.com and foodgawker.com are great sources to search for recipes if you don't have them in mind already.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

shrimp parmigiana, some filet of sole and asparagus


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

chicken and broccoli


----------



## gmcunni (May 17, 2011)

cheeseburgers + diet iced tea


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

smoked brisket, galic and onion jus, garlic smashed taters, snow peas


----------



## Morwax (May 17, 2011)

*Mmmmm*

Chicken and dumplings...


----------



## gmcunni (May 18, 2011)

oven roasted chicken


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2011)

Panco crusted chicken stuffed with Boursin.  Brown Rice.  Sauteed garlic green beans and mushrooms.  nice chardonnay.


----------



## gmcunni (May 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Panco crusted chicken stuffed with Boursin.  Brown Rice.  Sauteed garlic green beans and mushrooms.  nice chardonnay.



stop posting right after me, you make my wife's cooking sound boring*


*not saying it isn't boring but you don't have to make it so obvious


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2011)

I'll take oven roast chicken over chicken breast any day.  Roasting a whole chicken (or cooking it in an Orion) is by far the best way to cook chicken.


----------



## snoseek (May 19, 2011)

^^^^^Some day, before I'm back out there, we need to cook a feast.....


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 19, 2011)

some grilled cheese steeze ..


----------



## o3jeff (May 19, 2011)

2 turkey burgers and fresh pineapple for dessert.


----------



## gmcunni (May 19, 2011)

meatballs and a salad


----------



## ski stef (May 19, 2011)

Teriyaki chicken corn on the cob on the grill.. rice pilaf.. and oh a big glass of wine for me. Keg is kicked


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2011)

chili

big ole glass of wine....

....so far :lol:


----------



## Nick (May 20, 2011)

Goign out now. I had a turkey sandwhich and slice of pizza today. Gonna have some beer and who knows what for dinner. But it won't be healthy. 

Man I had 2 good weeks on the diet


----------



## gmcunni (May 20, 2011)

steamed maine lobster


----------



## o3jeff (May 20, 2011)

Bbq pulled pork sandwiches.


----------



## o3jeff (May 21, 2011)

Tacos


----------



## gmcunni (May 21, 2011)

going out for hibachi


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2011)

steamed NH Lobstahs :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (May 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> steamed NH Lobstahs :lol:



nice!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 22, 2011)

exceptionally nice

we've ate a lot of Lobster with how cheap they've been the past couple years.  Normally pay under 5 a pound for chicks often under 4.  These were 6 a pound, but were hard shells and didn't matter the size for the price.  Grabbed two 2 pounders that were completely packed full of meat to the claw shells.  fantastic


----------



## Geoff (May 22, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> exceptionally nice
> 
> we've ate a lot of Lobster with how cheap they've been the past couple years.  Normally pay under 5 a pound for chicks often under 4.  These were 6 a pound, but were hard shells and didn't matter the size for the price.  Grabbed two 2 pounders that were completely packed full of meat to the claw shells.  fantastic



I have a pound of lobster meat in the fridge.   This is making me hungry.   Gotta go find the "what's for lunch" thread.


----------



## o3jeff (May 22, 2011)

Steak and cole slaw.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 22, 2011)

Have the Orion loaded up.

Homemade Kielbasa just came out.
Got a Whole Bird in there
and Beef Short Ribs, which will be what we have for dinner.  Rest is for eatin throughout the week.

will post pics in the Orion thread when all is done.


----------



## gmcunni (May 22, 2011)

chicken scarpariello


----------



## Nick (May 22, 2011)

Lobsters sound awesome. I had a great cookout last night and then just a pizza for lunch today with a carryover slice for dinner


----------



## deadheadskier (May 23, 2011)

General Tsao's chicken

extra MSG


----------



## gmcunni (May 23, 2011)

meathloaf and green beans


----------



## Geoff (May 23, 2011)

sauteed fiddlehead ferns and a couple of stuffed quahogs


----------



## ctenidae (May 24, 2011)

The Food Channel should do Chopped: Leftovers Challenge. I'd rock it. Last night's solo dinner was left over ribs off the bone heated with sauteed onion and carrots,with left over mac and cheese mixed in, topped with freshly grated whatever-the-block-that-isn't-parmesan-but-I-can't-remember-what-it-is cheese.

Surprisingly tasty. The cheese really tied it all together nicely.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 24, 2011)

Romano?  Asiago?


----------



## ctenidae (May 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Romano?  Asiago?



No, more like a Manchego or something. Could have been an aged swiss-type, too.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 24, 2011)

Spinach and Cheese Raviolis, Pig Sauce (homemade tomato sauce with Tasso Ham, Andouille Sausage and Homemade Italian Sausage)

glass of cabernet


----------



## gmcunni (May 24, 2011)

pulled pork - new Crockpot recipe


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2011)

Chicken burrito from Moe's.


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Bbq pulled pork sandwiches.





gmcunni said:


> pulled pork - new Crockpot recipe



That's how the pulled pork was made that I mooched the other day.


----------



## ctenidae (May 25, 2011)

Grilled pork loin with okra/quinoa salad on the side


----------



## gmcunni (May 25, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> pulled pork - new Crockpot recipe



leftovers for breakfast this morning


----------



## RootDKJ (May 25, 2011)

Grilling chicken and assorted veggies


----------



## gmcunni (May 25, 2011)

steak


----------



## deadheadskier (May 25, 2011)

Boudin Noir
Beef Tongue
Gnocchi
Wellflleet Clams Casino
Porchetta
Strip Steak
Strawberry Layer Cake


----------



## o3jeff (May 30, 2011)

Chicken sausages already with peppers and onions in them, actually really good!


----------



## gmcunni (May 30, 2011)

wife did mixed grill on the bbq - steak, chicken and shrimp


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2011)

Taco Tuesday.


----------



## gmcunni (May 31, 2011)

burgers and dogs on the grill


----------



## HD333 (May 31, 2011)

Grillrd Chicken Kabobs


----------



## gmcunni (May 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> burgers and dogs on the grill



+ grilled asparagus. tastes great but makes my pee stink!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 2, 2011)

Outback, half a rack of ribs and fries.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice Jefff!!

chicken breast and a salad


----------



## snoseek (Jun 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Boudin Noir
> Beef Tongue
> Gnocchi
> Wellflleet Clams Casino
> ...



Jesus H. Christ. I missed this. Did you prepare this? Also can you get me one of those baby piglets i recall you talking up some time ago?


----------



## snoseek (Jun 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Outback, half a rack of ribs and fries.



Keepin it steezy i see:wink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2011)

Panko and tomato crusted Cod; shallot and herb brown butter, brown rice, corn on the cob


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2011)

Chicken burrito and chips from Moe's


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Chicken burrito and chips from Moe's



Most likely this again since they have it for $6 with a soda on Monday. They also have one of these cool Coke Freestyle machines that I am working on trying all the flavors of!
http://westcobbmagazine.wordpress.com/drink-it-your-way-with-the-coca-cola-freestyle-soda-dispenser-100-flavors/


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2011)

Chicken and rice, again. Offsetting crepes with nutella from yesterday


----------



## ski stef (Jun 14, 2011)

chicken and rice for me tonight too...maybe some green beans with almonds and bread crumbs


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 14, 2011)

grilled shrimp and some leftover chicken


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2011)

Left over chicken and cole slaw.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 14, 2011)

Pork chops and apple sauce.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2011)

Shrimp Scampi w/ linguini, garlic bread


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2011)

Seared Wagyu Tri-Tip, Baked Stuffed Shrimp, Caesar Salad


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 19, 2011)

bacon wrapped filet and grilled lobster tails


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2011)

Pizza


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> bacon wrapped filet and grilled lobster tails



Is a father



o3jeff said:


> Pizza



Is not a father

:lol:


----------



## HD333 (Jun 19, 2011)

NY Strips
Grilled Asparagus
Dirty Bleu Cheese Mashed Potatoes


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Is a father
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very True!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Very True!



+1



grilled chicken, rice and broccoli this evening


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> bacon wrapped filet and grilled lobster tails



Father's Day



gmcunni said:


> +1
> 
> grilled chicken, rice and broccoli this evening



Not Father's Day

:lol:


Tonight went to an opening for friends and family for the new When Pig's Fly Pizzaria.  Free Beer, Short Ribs, Pizza, excellent spot in Kittery, ME.


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Is a father
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

Not a father here had a chicken wrap w swiss cheese and a bowl of cereal for dinner Haha

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2011)

Left over pizza.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 21, 2011)

grilled steak, corn and red potato


----------



## ski stef (Jun 21, 2011)

London broil, mixed veggies and rice!


----------



## Nick (Jun 21, 2011)

Balsamic Chicken Sandwich on Foccacia


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2011)

Steak and corn.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 23, 2011)

burgers (with cheddar and bacon mixed in)


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 23, 2011)

left over chili from last night.  the best chili i made... ever.  i did cumin, garlic powder and some other regular chili ingredients for me.  but this time i rehydrate and blended 2oz of dried new mexico chilis instead of using chili powder.  makes a huge difference.


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

Willow Tree Chicken Salad Sandwich w/ Swiss on a wheat roll.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2011)

Chinese


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Chinese



Are you hungry again?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2011)

box is still open on the counter in the kitchen, I've had a few bites of pork fried rice in passing :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2011)

Pan Seared Halibut with Brown Butter; Parmesan Risotto*, Garlicky Fava Beans, Julienne Carrots and Zucchini

If you're putting in the work to make risotto at home, make a crap load of it.  Let it chill, form into patties and freeze them.  Risotto Cakes are a great easy starch to keep in the freezer.  I do the same with mashed potatoes.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 24, 2011)

bacon pizza and diet pepsi


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2011)

Bowl of Honeynut Cheerios.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 25, 2011)

bbq chicken, grilled corn on cob, grilled sweet potatoes, grilled asparagus


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2011)

Cast iron seared Tri Tip steak, homemade steak sauce, roasted potatoes, sauteed mushrooms, asparagus with hollendaise


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 26, 2011)

Chicken and broccoli alfredo.


----------



## Nick (Jun 26, 2011)

Chicken salad sandwich with some chips today. I might have some leftover Chicken Francaise and Tortellini Alfredo from my sister's B-day  / going away party last night (yum!)

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 26, 2011)

Turkey Burgers with Avacado and Tomato.  Potato Salad and Zucchini for tonight


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 26, 2011)

It'll be something from Chili's.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken burrito, nachos and salsa


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2011)

Teriyaki boneless ribs and rice.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2011)

Tonight is going to be some coconut and panko bread crumb covered sea scallops with the seasons first picking of sugar snap peas from our garden


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 29, 2011)

Went out for thai. Had some spicey noodle and cgicken dish.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2011)

Turkey burgers, corn


----------



## HD333 (Jun 29, 2011)

Portabella and Swiss cheese burgers, tater tots.


----------



## Nick (Jun 29, 2011)

Yaya wife went to Cheesecake Factory so I had some leftover pizza & caesar salad for dinner. I'll take it!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2011)

Baked Stuffed Shrimp, Parmesan Risotto Cakes, Garlicky Julienne Carrots and Zucchini

Chardonnay


----------



## Nick (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh yeah. I'm drinking sweet tea vodka with water / ice tea mix.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2011)

Hot dogs, corn


----------



## Nick (Jul 2, 2011)

Just rolled in from the wedding. had prime rib, wedding cake, wedding soup, a walnut salad, coconut chicken, pan seared pork, and an ice cream bar to top it all of.

I just might explode.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 2, 2011)

sea scallops au gratin


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2011)

Cheeseburger, hot dog, macaroni salad


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2011)

Plain whole grain rice and Cajun chicken. Need to diet after I ate about 6 cheeseburgers over the weekend.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 12, 2011)

Bbq chicken legs, green beans.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 13, 2011)

bacon cheese burger and a couple of coors lights


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2011)

Moe's again last night, I seem to be on a chicken burrito diet!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2011)

airplane food, some kind of chicken.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2011)

Lobstah and corn on the cob

Get my Lobstah from the local fisherman down the street.  $6.45 for hard shell quarter pounders right now.  By comparison, Market Basket down the street is $7.99 for chick soft shells.  Shaws next store to them, $9.99

Guy's a trip. Stopped by at 4:30.  Guy was pickled, offered me a can of Busch.  If I didn't have stuff to do, I probably would've taken him up the offer and listened to some of his stories.  Things like this are one of the many reasons I love living right near the ocean.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 16, 2011)

Headin' to the Capital Grille in Burlington 

Btw - soft shells are so much easier to eat IMHO


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2011)

Rotisserie chicken from Bj's.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 16, 2011)

Mac & Cheese

http://macdaddyrestaurants.com/


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Btw - soft shells are so much easier to eat IMHO



sure

but, you get half as much knuckle and claw meat and it's not as dense or sweet as a the same size hard shell.  Same thing with the tail meat, though to a lesser extent. When lobsters molt, their muscles shrink and shell cavities fill up with water. That's why hard shells are preferred by chefs and cost more.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> sure
> 
> but, you get half as much knuckle and claw meat and it's not as dense or sweet as a the same size hard shell.  Same thing with the tail meat, though to a lesser extent. When lobsters molt, their muscles shrink and shell cavities fill up with water. That's why hard shells are preferred by chefs and cost more.



True


----------



## Nick (Jul 17, 2011)

I went out in SC last night and had some killer fried green tomatoes. Also had steamed mussells and a grilled seafood platter with shrimp, scallops, and mahi-mahi with a side of asparaguse. Excellent!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2011)

Fried Fish Burritos 

It's a good thing my home deep fryer is a pain in the ass to clean and store after use.  I could probably eat fried fish burritos or tacos three nights a week and never get sick of them.........and be muy gordo


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 17, 2011)

steak sandwiche and roasted potatoes


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 17, 2011)

Blackened chicken sandwich, fries from The Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2011)

Chicken burrito, chips and salsa from Moe's


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 18, 2011)

cheddar bacon burger, mac salad (my wife makes an awesome macaroni salad) + baked beans


----------



## Nick (Jul 19, 2011)

Baby Back Ribs today! (in the oven, no smoker here  )


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2011)

2 cheeseburgers and tater tots.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 23, 2011)

grilled lobster tails, grilled shrimp, steamers and rice pilaf


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2011)

Chicken and broccoli pizza at Bertuccis


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Chicken burrito, chips and salsa from Moe's



That again....


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 27, 2011)

Bbq boneless ribs on the grill and rice.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 27, 2011)

grilled flank steak, baked potato and broccoli


----------



## Nick (Jul 29, 2011)

Pizza last night. Probably some take out or something quick and easy tonight too.  ... Diet starts Monday ?? 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2011)

Last night was chicken sausages, rice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2011)

Local Lobstah guy was down to $5.95 on 1.5#ers  

So, lobstah, baked potato and a tomato and mozz salad with 1st of the season tomatoes from our plants on the deck.


----------



## Nick (Jul 29, 2011)

Making a chicken casserole. With cream of chicken, sauted onions, cream of mushroom, egg noodles, cheddar cheese and ritz crackers baked on top. Friggen awesome.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 29, 2011)

Outback curbside takeout tonight........what to order?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2011)

Chilis, got the big bites burgers.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 31, 2011)

Chicken parm and pasta.


----------



## Nick (Jul 31, 2011)

home made meatballs and sausage last night with ziti and a tomato sauce. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 31, 2011)

corn on the cob, baked potato and wagyu tri-tip on the grill.  homemade steak sauce.  Fat Bastard Chardonnay


----------



## Nick (Jul 31, 2011)

Leftover pasta and chicken casserole 

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Jul 31, 2011)

Leftover pasta and chicken casserole 

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 31, 2011)

shrimp and chicken scampi over angel hair pasta


----------



## bigbog (Jul 31, 2011)

Nick said:


> Making a chicken casserole. With cream of chicken, sauted onions, cream of mushroom, egg noodles, cheddar cheese and ritz crackers baked on top. *Friggen awesome*.



Now that's confidence...description before the finished product, OR is it a derived solution via multiple failures Nick..LOL.


----------



## Nick (Jul 31, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Now that's confidence...description before the finished product, OR is it a derived solution via multiple failures Nick..LOL.



Third times the charm haha 

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2011)

Ziti and meat sauce.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> Making a chicken casserole. With cream of chicken, sauted onions, cream of mushroom, egg noodles, cheddar cheese and ritz crackers baked on top. Friggen awesome.



Shouldn't this be in the time machine thread?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2011)

:lol:

We've got an old cook book from the 1970.  Haven't used an recipes in it, my wife just likes old cook books.

I do use Cream of Mushroom as the sauce in a great vegetarian lasagna I make.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:
> 
> We've got an old cook book from the 1970.  Haven't used an recipes in it, my wife just likes old cook books.
> 
> I do use Cream of Mushroom as the sauce in a great vegetarian lasagna I make.



I prefer making my own.   My last can of Cream of Mushroom was in the 1980's.   Between knives, food processor, and a blender, "cream of ...." is no big deal.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2011)

If I'm making soup, I'll make my own.  Only reason I don't use it for the lasagna application is the cost.  I use dried Morels, Porcini and Black Trumpets in making the broth for my cream of mushroom soup.  Delicious, but expensive, so I enjoy it as just soup.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2011)

Moe's chicken burrito, chips


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Moe's chicken burrito, chips


you got a frequent eater's card there?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you got a frequent eater's card there?



They don't offer one as far as I know. Can't beat it on Mondays, any burrito, nachos, salsa and drink for $6


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> They don't offer one as far as I know. Can't beat it on Mondays, any burrito, nachos, salsa and drink for $6



nice

we had grilled chicken, rice and corn.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2011)

Recently picked up a Kitchenaide Stand Mixer with some attachments.  Used the pasta roller and cutter tonight.

Homemade Whole Wheat Pasta, Homemade Meatballs, Homemade Marinara

don't think I'll be buying dry pasta again


----------



## HD333 (Aug 1, 2011)

Grilled chicken, grilled zucchini and rice.  With a Sierra Nevada Summer.


----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, and Captain and Diet's along with chicken casserole. Again. (I made a shitload of it)

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff (Aug 2, 2011)

I dredged out one of mom's old 1960's recipes and freestyled on it some:

Yellowtail sole rollups.   The stuffing is corn muffin, bacon, sherry, and lobster meat with a little tarragon.   The sauce is sherry, a lobster reduction, cream, and lobster meat thickened a little flour/butter roux.

Caprese salad (tomato picked today, mozzarella, fresh basil, balsimic, olive oil)

Corn on the cob that was picked today

Dessert is homemade strawberry shortcake


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice, I just had homemade strawberry shortcake yesterday. My first day ever attempting the shortcakes themselves, they were very easy and quite delicious. Came across a deal of 4 lb. of strawberries for $7 at Stop&Shop last week.

Eating some stuffed mushroom caps right now. Not sure what's next on the docket for dinner. Having a few corona's.... this has been  a particularly bad week for eating & drinking too much. Bleh!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2011)

Baked chicken with some leftover pasta.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2011)

Hot and Sweet Salmon, parmesan risotto cake, sauteed green beans and shrooms.

I like this Salmon preparation.  I dust the fillet with cayenne pepper and cinnamon and they make a topping combining honey, horseradish and bread crumb.  Then bake at 375 for 15 minutes.  You get the heat from the pepper and horseradish up front and then the sweetness of the honey and cinnamon cools after.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 3, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Recently picked up a Kitchenaide Stand Mixer with some attachments.  Used the pasta roller and cutter tonight.
> 
> Homemade Whole Wheat Pasta, Homemade Meatballs, Homemade Marinara
> 
> don't think I'll be buying dry pasta again



Get the meat grinder.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2011)

probably will next

got the pasta attachment and cutters first as I have an old fashioned hand crank meat grinder


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Get the meat grinder.



Really...  I've got the mixer and never considered any of the other attachments 

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2011)

Nick said:


> Really...  I've got the mixer and never considered any of the other attachments
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk



Oh and sorry about the Tapatalk ad,  Geoff :lol:

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2011)

Nick said:


> Really...  I've got the mixer and never considered any of the other attachments
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk



If you like pasta, get the pasta attachment.  It takes 15 minutes tops to whip up a batch and it is so much better than what you get out of box.

I grind 90% of my burger meat at home with the hand crank.  Also make homemade sausage and what not, so the meat grinder and sausage stuffer attachment would be good to have.

My wife wants the ice cream attachment.  I am vetoing that.  Too dangerous :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Aug 3, 2011)

Nick said:


> Oh and sorry about the Tapatalk ad,  Geoff :lol:
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk



No problem


Sent from my Atari 2600 via 2 tin cans and a string


----------



## Geoff (Aug 3, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> If you like pasta, get the pasta attachment.  It takes 15 minutes tops to whip up a batch and it is so much better than what you get out of box.
> 
> I grind 90% of my burger meat at home with the hand crank.  Also make homemade sausage and what not, so the meat grinder and sausage stuffer attachment would be good to have.
> 
> My wife wants the ice cream attachment.  I am vetoing that.  Too dangerous :lol:



The KitchenAid meat grinder attachment works really well.   One of my spring skiing tailgate staples is italian sausage patties.   I buy pork when it's on sale and freeze it.   It makes really good burgers and you can feed an army for $10.00


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2011)

Turkey burger and a salad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2011)

Geoff said:


> The KitchenAid meat grinder attachment works really well.   One of my spring skiing tailgate staples is italian sausage patties.   I buy pork when it's on sale and freeze it.   It makes really good burgers and you can feed an army for $10.00



did you get the sausage stuffer attachment as well?  I have one for my hand grinder, but find it doesn't feed the casings as well as I'd like.  I end up with a lot of air bubbles.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 4, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> did you get the sausage stuffer attachment as well?  I have one for my hand grinder, but find it doesn't feed the casings as well as I'd like.  I end up with a lot of air bubbles.



I own the sausage stuffer attachment that comes with the meat grinder bits but I've never used it.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 5, 2011)

Pulled pork sandwich.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2011)

Wing Night

and tomato, basil and mozz salad, with tomotoes from our garden


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 7, 2011)

sea scallops over rice


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 8, 2011)

Chicken Alfredo


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2011)

wife informed me I have three S's awaiting my return home from work. 

Salmon
Scallops
Sapporo

..... sweet!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm going to Moe's like usual on Monday!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 8, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'm going to Moe's like usual on Monday!



do they know you by name?

do you get the same thing every Monday? (i'm too lazy to re-read this thread to figure that out)


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 8, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> do they know you by name?
> 
> do you get the same thing every Monday? (i'm too lazy to re-read this thread to figure that out)


No, not yet.

I usually get some variation of a chicken burrito(I don't care for their steak) with different fixings. Their soda machine has about 100 different flavor combinations!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 8, 2011)

I hear moe's is great.  We don't have them up here.   We have a moe's Italian sandwich shop chain though that's fair at best.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 15, 2011)

made Giadia de la boobies homemade lemon marscapone gnocchi.  not good.  confirmed the reason I watch her show is not her food


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2011)

It's Monday so it was a Moe's chicken burrito....


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2011)

short ribs just went into the slow cooker.

will be making homemad short rib raviolis tonight.  Sauc will be made from reducing the braising liquid and adding a bit of sour cream.


----------



## Nick (Aug 21, 2011)

Bacon pizza. After doing so well on my diet M - T, I blew it out in NH on Fri, Sat, and tonight. Pizza, beer, nachos, blah. I feel like a brick house.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 21, 2011)

The other half of the Sausage Calzone I started on last night.


----------



## Nick (Aug 21, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> The other half of the Sausage Calzone I started on last night.



:lol: at least you split it into 2 days!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> The other half of the Sausage Calzone I started on last night.



looks like I should've posted in the Lunch thread

I had half a sausage clazone for lunch yesterday and the other half for lunch today.

no joke

:lol:


----------



## Nick (Sep 7, 2011)

Pizza. Blah


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 7, 2011)

chicken roaster and green beans


----------



## Madroch (Sep 7, 2011)

Tuna steak, bit of pasta in a  salad.


----------



## ski stef (Sep 15, 2011)

Omg delicious steak, potatoes, asparagus and some salad...good to be back in America!!! Fyeah!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 11, 2011)

Homemade Spinach Fettuccine, chicken, mushrooms and alfredo sauce.

Anyone have a Kitchenaide Stand Mixer and the pasta attachments?  Real game changer in our house.  Soooooo much better than pasta out of a box.


----------



## Nick (Oct 11, 2011)

I've wondered about that. I've got a Kitchenaid mixer, but no attachments for it. 

I had a salmon burger (x2). Really trying hard here to improve my eating habits, I don't want to have to ear my fat ski pants :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 11, 2011)

We've just got the pasta roller and cutting attachments for now.  I will eventually get the meat grinder and sausage stuffer attachment. I've put a lifetime Veto on the Ice Cream attachment.

Wife is into making breads big time.  I don't think we've bought bread in a store in the 3 months since we bought the Mixer.  We don't eat a lot of pasta (I too don't want to have to wear my fat ski pants.  ), but when we do, I make it fresh pretty much every time.  I like making big batches of Raviolis and freezing them.  I have about 2 pounds of left over Smoked Brisket from the weekend.  I'll probably dice it up and freeze it for use as Ravioli filling in the future.  Thinking of blending the Brisket with Ricotta, Blue Cheese and a touch of Horseradish to stuff Raviolis this weekend. Quick boil, then pan fry em with a bit of Shallot and Sage Brown Butter.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2011)

Lamb T-Bones, Mashed Potato, Sauteed Mushroom, Rosemary Jus


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2011)

Have some chili sitting in the crock pot for dinner.


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm finally back on the diet...  A week straight no cheating lost 3 lb.  Tonight grilled chicken and veggies and probably a couple michelob ultras


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2011)

Homemade Raviolis tonight.  I have left over smoked brisket from last Sunday.  Chopped it up and mixed with Ricotta, Gorgonzola and Caramelized Onion.  Homemade marinara made from San Marzano tomatoes.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Have some chili sitting in the crock pot for dinner.



I have a big pot of chili on the stove.


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2011)

Eggplant parm


----------



## marcski (Oct 16, 2011)

Ever notice how often people still post in threads GSS started??

Tonight ordered in Chinese food.


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2011)

It's a good thread


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2011)

Seared Duck Breast with a Toasted Peppercorn, Apricot and Sesame glaze.  Brown Rice.  Garlic Sugar Snaps


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

Pizza night


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

i was at the play it again sports in southington and the tjmaxx  a few weeks back and saw Moe's, thought of you.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

wife's got something in the crock pot tonight.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i was at the play it again sports in southington and the tjmaxx  a few weeks back and saw Moe's, thought of you.



You were about a half mile from my house then!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> wife's got something in the crock pot tonight.



Recipe?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Recipe?



pasta fagioli but i don't know where she got the recipe


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> pasta fagioli but i don't know where she got the recipe



Find out and post it!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2011)

Baked chicken and onion rings.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 20, 2011)

Pizza tonight!!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2011)

wife made enchiladas in the crock pot, came out very nice.

well, technically she made the filling in the crock pot and then we baked them in the oven to finish off.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 20, 2011)

I freestyled Chicken Tetrazzini out of some leftover grocery store BBQ chicken.   
Fine dice carrots boiled in 1/2" of water, then added butter and a few diced shallots.   Added skim milk, a spoonful of More Than Gourmet chicken demi glace reduction, tarragon, salt & pepper.   Brought to a boil and added some flour/cornstarch roux to thicken it.   Then some sherry.  Finally, the sliced up BBQ chicken meat.    Served over basmati rice with some canned whole berry cranberry sauce on the side.


----------



## vdk03 (Nov 20, 2011)

homemade chicken wings, baked for a bit, now going to let em simmer in a buffalo sauce for a bit:angry:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

Pancakes and sausage.


----------



## Nick (Nov 25, 2011)

Turkey


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> Turkey



Same +stuffing, potatoes, cranberry, broccoli casserole, pie, cookies


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 25, 2011)

Fried chicken and stuffing.


----------



## Nick (Nov 25, 2011)

Pizza, and was stressed on hanging Christmas lights literally all day


----------



## vdk03 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> Pizza, and was stressed on hanging Christmas lights literally all day



One light goes out they all go out:angry:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2011)

homemade beef ravioli and marinara.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

leftovers last night


----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2011)

I probably put on all the weight I lost in the last few days


----------



## Geoff (Nov 27, 2011)

I just tossed a cheap frozen turkey in the oven.   I'll carve it up and freeze most of the meat.   Turkey & wild rice soup tonight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2011)

Linguine, tomatoes, crimini mushrooms, capers, crushed red pepper, olive oil, white wine, pecorino romano. Light, simple and damn tasty


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 7, 2011)

take out from Chilis


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 8, 2011)

Chicken bake(recipe from the back of the Stove Top Stuffing)box.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 16, 2011)

Chicken florentine casserole..with a side salad.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 16, 2011)

Moe's, got the chicken stack.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 18, 2011)

Lasagna...first time I've ever made it. Looks pretty good


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2011)

Pizza....  Gotta get in control or i will outgrow my snowpants


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 26, 2011)

Parmesan and Whole Grain Mustard crusted Rack of Lamb, Roasted Garlic and Rosemary Jus, Mashed Taters, Zucchini


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2011)

Left over pork roast and potatoes.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 26, 2011)

leftover filet mignon sandwich ( w/ bearnaise sauce and american cheese on toast)
french fries from Wendys
diet pepsi


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> leftover filet mignon sandwich ( w/ bearnaise sauce and american cheese on toast)
> french fries from Wendys
> diet pepsi



I'm having diet Pepsi too.


----------



## Nick (Dec 26, 2011)

Leftover prime rib roast...  Def not as good the second time


----------



## vdk03 (Dec 26, 2011)

Baked ham and twice baked potatoes that we got to drunk to make last light, really looking forward to it.:wink:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 28, 2011)

Chicken and broccoli alfredo 
diet pepsi


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2011)

pizza and salad
diet pepsi


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2011)

Pizza from Three boys from Italy in the Bronx NY great stuff


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheeseburger
onion rings
Vitamin water


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 31, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 31, 2011)

Got some chilli on the stove and we are going to wash it down with a home made black berry Cabernet that a co-worker made / gave to me.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 2, 2012)

Crock pot chicken cacciatore, slow cooked for 8 hours, with fresh baked garlic bread and salad. yum.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2012)

Braised Scottish Wood Pigeon and homemade Pappardelle


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2012)

shrimp stir fry


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Pork chop
tater tots
Vitamin water


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

REAL strict diet since the new year, been rockig it out. Grilled chicken and brocolli for dinner. I'm back down to 188 lb from 195 on NY.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2012)

Pizza 2 booths different but good


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 13, 2012)

Cooked mustard greens last night. Actually really tasty, and only about 30 minutes end to end prep and cooking. Really healthy, I'm sure, except for the 5 pieces of bacon that went in for flavoring...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Cooked mustard greens last night. Actually really tasty, and only about 30 minutes end to end prep and cooking. Really healthy, I'm sure, except for the 5 pieces of bacon that went in for flavoring...



Did you really think something with bacon would taste bad?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2012)

Bacon can't taste bad


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

Went to Moe's, had a chicken club quesadillas, nachos and a couple raspberry Sprite Zero


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2012)

Pan Seared Duck Breast with Blueberry and Green Peppercorn Chutney, Rosemary Romano Potato Cake, Garlic Green Beans.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 15, 2012)

Pork lo mein with fried rice.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2012)

Eggplant parmesan


----------



## nikkiski (Jan 17, 2012)

lemon and garlic marinated pork lion, veggies, and fresh bread from Rupert rising farm!


----------



## snoseek (Jan 17, 2012)

Braised duck enchiladas. I slow braised the legs while out skiing today.

I also baked a couple loaves of wheat bread and got my sourdough starter working for tomorrow. I'm on a bread kick...


----------



## ski stef (Jan 17, 2012)

happy hour treated me with wings and FF...I'm thinking simplicity from here on out, mac and cheese and a grilled bacon and cheese.   I start eating something not so good for me and it just fits into the trend the rest of the day. should have started out with a nutrigrain bar


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2012)

turkey chili over rice (crockpot recipe)


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2012)

Last night was taco night(hard shells)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> turkey chili over rice (crockpot recipe)



leftover turkey chili, no rice


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> leftover turkey chili, no rice



In a bread bowl?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> In a bread bowl?



nope, in Tupperware.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2012)

Panera bread roast beef sandwich and classic salad


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2012)

grilled chicken sandwich with bacon and avocado


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2012)

Bacon cheeseburger and fries at Chilis.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 22, 2012)

Chicken soup with some rice in it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2012)

hot wings, a burger and beer  from Archie Moore's in Derby CT


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2012)

Chicken parm from Bertuccis


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 26, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Chicken parm from Bertuccis



You eating dinner this early, or was that yesterdays?

/what?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> You eating dinner this early, or was that yesterdays?
> 
> /what?



Tomorrows!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2012)

Marinating steak now in fridge at home can't wait to eat it latter


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2012)

meat tortellini


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

Boston Market meatloaf good stuff


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 28, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Boston Market meatloaf good stuff



Did you get the mashed potatoes and gravy?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Did you get the mashed potatoes and gravy?



Who goes there and doesn't get the mashed potatoes?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2012)

Chicken Bellagio at the Cheesecake Factory


----------



## HD333 (Jan 28, 2012)

My Vodka Pasta us on the menu tonight with a bottle of Chianti.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## andyaxa (Jan 28, 2012)

tom-yum


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2012)

Also turkey chili, no bread bowl


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 30, 2012)

Beef carpaccio, I think.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2012)

Last night was Venison Osso Bucco.  Did some extra shanks and took that plus the minced up veggies from the braise, some Ricotta and sage and made Raviolis for a later date.

Tonight Salmon and most like Risotto with it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2012)

Meatballs and spaghetti great stuff


----------



## EllenK (Jan 31, 2012)

Steakhouse Cheddar Turkey Burgers with Sweet Potato Fries...bbuy a sweet potatio, cut up into wedges, garnish with a bit of oil and bake in the oven. Then mix with paprika, salt and a bit of lime shavings and its teriffic.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2012)

It be great dinner tonight it be with sister and dad so that be great


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2012)

Scotty said:


> It be great dinner tonight it be with sister and dad so that be great


Chineese take out


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 31, 2012)

New York Strip Steak w/Quinoa and Salad


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2012)

Leftover beef stew.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2012)

wife whipped up some kind of mediterranean chicken dish with rice


----------



## ski stef (Jan 31, 2012)

ben and jerry's


----------



## severine (Jan 31, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> ben and jerry's



Now we're talkin'! :beer:


----------



## snoseek (Feb 2, 2012)

Enchiladas with chicken thats been working in the crock pot all day. I'm also knocking out two loaves of wheat bread for the week. I am never buying store bought bread again if I can help it...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2012)

snoseek said:


> . I am never buying store bought bread again if I can help it...



about 70% percent of the bread we eat is homemade.  It would be 100% if my wife didn't get lazy.  :lol:  She's the baker, I'm the cook.  She got into making bread about a year ago and makes the perfect sandwich loaf and gets better all the time with baguettes and what not.


----------



## ski stef (Feb 3, 2012)

stuffed pork tenderloin. yum


----------



## snoseek (Feb 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> about 70% percent of the bread we eat is homemade.  It would be 100% if my wife didn't get lazy.  :lol:  She's the baker, I'm the cook.  She got into making bread about a year ago and makes the perfect sandwich loaf and gets better all the time with baguettes and what not.



Does she use a spray bottle or something to create steam for the crust.

For me its all about the quality. You just can't buy bread like this unless you shell out the big$$$ at a good bakery (try the beach pea in kittery..goood). The thing is its crazy how cheap it it for a simple loaf of whole wheat if you break it down. Pizza is another thing I get into making too, again great pizza for very little $$$$


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2012)

Just a steam tray in the oven.  I WISH we had a good convection oven.  Makes all the difference IMO.  It took her a few months to get her proof times, rests and bake temps straight, but her breads are pretty spot on now.

Definitely much shorter money to do all baking in house and it's a no brainer to do if you can create quality breads.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2012)

Something good i don't know yet no Subway today love pay day's


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2012)

Six hours and 30 minutes to go at work


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Six hours and 30 minutes to go at work



Less than 5 for me!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 8, 2012)

Last night had pork chops and rice. I know pretty lame compared to DHS's meals.


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 8, 2012)

Teriyaki chicken breasts, zucchini and summer squash sautee, and microwaveable rice. I doubt DHS even owns a microwave.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2012)

Pork chops from Stop and Shop, good oh ya good stuff. .


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 8, 2012)

beef stew , new crockpot recipe


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

2 turkey burgers with cheese.

Whatcha you having Scotty?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2012)

Tacos


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2012)

Chicken parmesan and.pasta


----------



## ski stef (Feb 9, 2012)

meh, pizza and leftover lasagna


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> about 70% percent of the bread we eat is homemade.  It would be 100% if my wife didn't get lazy.  :lol:  She's the baker, I'm the cook.  She got into making bread about a year ago and makes the perfect sandwich loaf and gets better all the time with baguettes and what not.



Wish I had the time to make bread still. I suppose I can start up the no-knead dough again. Better than nothing...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> meh, pizza and leftover lasagna



How is Colorado pizza,  that is one thing i will miss in utah, pizza will not be like Nyc pizza.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 11, 2012)

Pizza in Bronx, Three boys from Italy greatest pizza ever.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

Chicken parm with linguini at some restaurant in Westbrook.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

Grilled chicken and cheese sandwich on toast.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2012)

steak pizzaiola (crockpot recipe)


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> steak pizzaiola (crockpot recipe)



Sounds good.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds good.



don't tell my wife but it was just OK


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2012)

Digiorno


----------



## ski stef (Feb 11, 2012)

chicken fettucine from The Dredge fo FREE. it was pretty good, had diced and sun dried tomatoes and some spices that I wasn't usually used too. pretty impressed!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2012)

Turkey from whole high price supermarket but good oh good.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 12, 2012)

Baked chicken and stuffing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2012)

Hot dogs


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Hot dogs



We need a late night snack thread.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> We need a late night snack thread.



Or a general snack thread, start one!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 14, 2012)

Prime rib, mashed potato, carrots


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 14, 2012)

chicken bacon ranch quesadilla at Chilis


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

Stoffers chicken and alfredo, still hungry.


----------



## Glenno (Feb 15, 2012)

Chicken Sausage, peppers/onions and some quinoa (sp?)


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

KfC fried chicken and green beans.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> KfC fried chicken and green beans.



You didn't get the mashed potatoes and gravy?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You didn't get the mashed potatoes and gravy?


 i got the mashed potato at home too eat tonight.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 16, 2012)

Irish 7 course meal:  a six-pack and a potato.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

Turkey when i get home and mashed potato from KFC.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2012)

Just about to go pick up a pizza with meatballs and broccoli for the family tonight


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2012)

Making a pizza tonight.  Olive Oil, Garlic, Basil, Plum Tomato, Fennel Sausage, Caramelized Onion, Ricotta, Fresh Mozz


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2012)

Turkey burger, fries and a pickle.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2012)

Burger made with lean meat with some dried jalapeno, BBQ sauce, and Sriracha mixed in.  Then topped with some cheddar cheese with bits of bacon mixed in, more BBQ sauce, and ranch.  Served on a toasted piece of French bread.  Washed down with Pepsi Throwback.  I finished everything off with some Munson's Beer Brittle that I got for Valentine's day for dessert.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2012)

Smoked a Brisket today.  Paired it with some poutine for dinner.  :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 19, 2012)

Chicken alfredo


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2012)

Crock pot chicken pot pie.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2012)

lemon chicken pasta thing my wife whipped up. very good.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

Pierogies


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2012)

homemade falafel.  now I have heartburn.  Falafel is the only thing on earth that without fail gives me heartburn every time I eat it.  sucks because I love it.  must be something with chick peas, yet hummus does't bother me.  weird


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2012)

Turkey tips from the 99 Restaurant.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2012)

Wendy's Cheeseburger triple


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 7, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Wendy's Cheeseburger triple


That would give me gas for a week.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

Beef stew made in the crock pot.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

Tonight will most likely be leftover beef stew over white rice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2012)

Moroccan Beef Short Ribs in the crock pot.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2012)

Peanut butter sandwichs to i figure out how to pay for ball bearing on my car so i pass NY inspection.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't know..hubby's cooking!


----------



## HD333 (Mar 14, 2012)

Out to dinner tonight with the wife and kids.  Most likely the North End.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2012)

HD333 said:


> Out to dinner tonight with the wife and kids.  Most likely the North End.



If you're in the mood for Italian, I'd suggest Gran Gusto in Cambridge over anything in the North End.  Hidden gem, utilizes better ingredients than anywhere in the North End and the menu doesn't include the tourist mark up.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> If you're in the mood for Italian, I'd suggest Gran Gusto in Cambridge over anything in the North End.  Hidden gem, utilizes better ingredients than anywhere in the North End and the menu doesn't include the tourist mark up.



How are the portions?


----------



## HD333 (Mar 14, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> If you're in the mood for Italian, I'd suggest Gran Gusto in Cambridge over anything in the North End.  Hidden gem, utilizes better ingredients than anywhere in the North End and the menu doesn't include the tourist mark up.



Thanks for the suggestion, wife has her heart set on Giacamos (hopefully we time the line right) and with the kids the North End touristy thing adds some value so I think the N.End is where we will end up.
Will check out Gran Gusto for a future date night though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> How are the portions?



very good

Pepe has a sister restaurant in NYC called Tiella.  I have not been, but I'm sure it is just as good.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> If you're in the mood for Italian, I'd suggest Gran Gusto in Cambridge over anything in the North End.  Hidden gem, utilizes better ingredients than anywhere in the North End and the menu doesn't include the tourist mark up.



I just drove by there at lunch. Way the hell out in nowhere Cambridge. :-o


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2012)

Stop and Shop Pork chops i cook.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2012)

Bbq hot dog's and cheese burgers, first 1 of this year in 10940 with family.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2012)

corned beef, no cabbage


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2012)

Tacos.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I just drove by there at lunch. Way the hell out in nowhere Cambridge. :-o



yeah, totally bizarre location.  I'm guessing cheap rent.  Probably helps keep his menu prices down.  Most of the products he uses are sold for far money even in Harvard Square, never mind in Boston.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2012)

NY Strip, Poutine, Cabernet


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2012)

Leftover chicken and broccoli pizza.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dining out somewhere local.  My regular Tuesday night date, my two kids and their great grandmother.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2012)

Parmesan Crusted Cod with Sage brown butter and corn on the cob - from Florida and okay.  Not fresh local summer corn, but pretty good, especially on a hot summer night, which is what we have.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2012)

grilled chicken breast, red potatoes and corn on the cob


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2012)

how was the corn?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> how was the corn?



very good


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> how was the corn?





gmcunni said:


> very good



Did you cook it on the grill?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Did you cook it on the grill?



no, traditionally prepared in boiling water


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2012)

Last night was a mushroom and swiss burger and fries from Chilis.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 2, 2012)

pot roast last night


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2012)

Homemade Clam Chowder last night

Making homemade Spinach Fettucine tonight.  Probably have Shrimp with it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Homemade Clam Chowder last night
> 
> Making homemade Spinach Fettucine tonight.  Probably have Shrimp with it.



I the leftover clam chowder last night it was awesome thanks dhs


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2012)

Pork chops and home fries.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2012)

Chicken wrap + onion rings.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2012)

You've already had dinner?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> You've already had dinner?



that was yesterday's, i'm running late


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh, well in that case

last night I had Duck Leg Confit, Rosemary and Parmesan Potato Galette and Green Beans with Bacon

not sure what it will be tonight.  Probably let you know tomorrow


----------



## andyzee (Apr 6, 2012)

The GSS thread that never dies. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 7, 2012)

BBQ chicken, mashed potatoes and corn on the cob.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 7, 2012)

Linguine with Olive Oil, Garlic, Mushroom, Tomatoes, Spinach, Feta and Hot Pepper


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 7, 2012)

Homemade elk stew:-D


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2012)

nice!

so jealous.  love elk


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2012)

Kielbasa and hard boiled eggs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 8, 2012)

Unleavened bread, turkey, kosher wine, bitter herbs.


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 8, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> nice!
> 
> so jealous.  love elk



Ya me too, a buddy of mine harvested it this past fall right in Breckenridge. The nice thing about elk hunting is when you get one you and your family/friends have meat in the freezer for at least a year. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2012)

my portion of the Easter feast is ready to go.

Garlic and Rosemary studded leg of lamb with Chestnut and Cranberry stuffing and Blackberry Gravy.  Whole Grain Mustard, Clove and Brown Sugar crusted Ham.  Potatoes Au gratin. Homemade 10 grain dinner rolls. 

not sure what my sister in-law is doing for veg and dessert. Mother in law is doing a pineapple stuffing to pair with my ham.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2012)

Last night dinner was bbq burger and hot dogs.


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 9, 2012)

Leftover easter dinner, ham, stefs homemade mac and cheese, bacon and garlic mashed taters and a caesar salad.


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2012)

Wife brought me home a half a Reuben .... yun


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2012)

leftover Easter dinner.  nom, nom, nom


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2012)

Wendy's cheeseburgers


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2012)

Went to Outback, had bbq chicken and mashed potatoes.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2012)

shrimp stir fry


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 11, 2012)

steak stir fry


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2012)

pasta


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2012)

Last night was sesame chicken with my dad and sister, great visit.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 11, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> pasta


 

Perhaps with Foie Gras Cream!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2012)

nope, with left over Easter ham, spinach, garlic, tomato, mushroom, olive oil, hot pepper and parmesan.

did enjoy some Foie with some bone marrow and truffle oil on crusty bread a few weeks ago though


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2012)

Chicken and cheese sandwich on toasted oatmeal bread.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2012)

Mac and Cheese with left over Easter Ham (it's finally gone) and some BBQ Brisket


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2012)

steak, baked potato, asparagus


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 12, 2012)

Last night was tacos


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 12, 2012)

Boston Market meatloaf, green beans, and new garlic potato


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2012)

chicken, rice and corn


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2012)

Chicken, rice


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2012)

pizza


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2012)

Cheeseburgers and fries


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2012)

grilled chicken, roasted red potatoes and steamed broccoli


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2012)

Cheeseburger and tater tots.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2012)

left over pizza


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 14, 2012)

Chicken with pasta and rum and cokes(Ranger's start 2 game of playoffs in few minutes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2012)

Seaseme chicken from chinese take out with brown rice broccoli and diet coke.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2012)

Bbq chicken


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2012)

Moroccan braised lamb and vegetables with couscous


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2012)

Leftover bbq chicken and marinated mushrooms.


----------



## Nick (Apr 17, 2012)

not sure. either more fajitas from lunch or pizza or a bowl of cereal.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2012)

Nick said:


> not sure. either more fajitas from lunch or pizza or a bowl of cereal.


Go for all three just kidding.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2012)

Fetichil alfredo.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2012)

Steak and cheese sandwich.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2012)

Hanger Steak and Duck Fat French fries


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Hanger Steak and Duck Fat French fries


 
Would that be "free range" duck fat?  I hope. No Foie?  I am going with Buffalo burgers on the grill with a nice wedge salad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2012)

cage free

"free range" is basically a marketing ploy.  Chickens, Ducks, Turkeys are better kept in a barn as there is less risk of bird flu.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> cage free
> 
> "free range" is basically a marketing ploy. Chickens, Ducks, Turkeys are better kept in a barn as there is less risk of bird flu.


 
Je suis coupable!


----------



## HD333 (Apr 22, 2012)

Grilled Mahi Mahi and Wahoo. Bringing the fish we caught today to some friends and they are going to cook it. May need to set some Wahoo aside for sushi though.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2012)

Going to be a honey mustard marinated pork tenderloin and some local asparagus tonight


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2012)

Rigatoni with Lamb Ragu and Garlic Bread


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 22, 2012)

pastrimi sandwich and sweet potato fries good yummy, and one 12 oz diet coke(moderation)


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 22, 2012)

spaghetti & meatballs


----------



## Nick (Apr 22, 2012)

Home made pepperoni and sauteed mushroom pizza

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 22, 2012)

Teriyaki chicken, potatoes and spinach.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 23, 2012)

Burger and french fries.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2012)

steak, roasted red potatoes + broccoli


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2012)

Risotto with Shrimp


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2012)

turkey burger + jasmine rice. Really trying to hold myself back here. My wife (reminder: now almost 8 months pregnant) is literally making cinabons right now. I told her I don't want any. 

TORTURE


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2012)

Steak and coleslaw.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Steak and coleslaw.



isn't Monday Moe's day?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 24, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> isn't Monday Moe's day?



I haven't been to Moes on Monday for a while.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

Nick said:


> turkey burger + jasmine rice. Really trying to hold myself back here. My wife (reminder: now almost 8 months pregnant) is literally making cinabons right now. I told her I don't want any.
> 
> TORTURE


That is not wright lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

Brisket, mashed potato and mac and cheese,


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2012)

DiGiorno

Refrigerator shit the bed this week and had to dump a ton of food.  Defrost thermostat went and the part won't be in for a week.  :smash:


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 27, 2012)

Wendy's cheese burger and mac and cheese(new side should be interesting ) http://www.qsrweb.com/article/193465/Wendy-s-unveils-three-new-side-dishes mac and cheese, chilly fries, and sweet potato, are all new, mac and cheese with VT. cheese was good,


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2012)

My wife went to the capitol grill.... got some shrimp with lobster and crab stuffing and some lobster Mac n cheese

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 27, 2012)

Nick said:


> My wife went to the capitol grill.... got some shrimp with lobster and crab stuffing and some lobster Mac n cheese
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nice how is that mac and lobster cheese probably better then wendy's mac and cheese, enjoy your dinner


----------



## Nick (Apr 28, 2012)

The sole proprietor on worcester tonight was awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ski stef (Apr 29, 2012)

Teppanyaki!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 30, 2012)

Bbq steak and hot dog, in Middletown NY.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2012)

Cereal, Raisin Bran Crunch.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 30, 2012)

Bbq hot dogs and burgers(great being out of the city for bbq).


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2012)

Bbq boneless ribs and steamed spinach.


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2012)

My parents made me steak, potatoes, and corn on the cob.


----------



## vdk03 (May 1, 2012)

Surf and Turf, NY Strip steaks and grilled salmon with asparagus and wild rice.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 1, 2012)

Bbq steak, corn and Magic Hat beer, with family.


----------



## ski stef (May 1, 2012)

surf and turf!! asparagus, wild rice or baked potatoes


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2012)

Spaghetti aio oio


----------



## ski stef (May 3, 2012)

Cioppino


----------



## HD333 (May 3, 2012)

Pork Tenderloin with grilled veggies.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2012)

Spinach and Boursin stuffed Chicken Breast, Maple Balsamic Glaze, Mashed taters, garlic green beans


----------



## gmcunni (May 3, 2012)

pork chops with apples and onions.  wife found a new recipe. it was pretty good.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 4, 2012)

Last night bbq samon so good.


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2012)

Double cheeseburger.


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2012)

steamed chicken and broccoli


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2012)

Slow Roasted Sausage and Ham Stuffed Pork Loin, Onion and Apple Chutney, couscous and carrots.


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2012)

went to a diner, had an omelette


----------



## Geoff (May 6, 2012)

Salmon topped with a crust of chopped dill, whole seed mustard, and olive oil; with a salad


----------



## ScottySkis (May 7, 2012)

Steak and salad, and beer.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 8, 2012)

Last night left over bbq steak.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2012)

last night, steak tacos


----------



## gmcunni (May 8, 2012)

last night - steak + asparagus


----------



## o3jeff (May 8, 2012)

Last night was a half of rotisserie chicken, tonight will be the other half.


----------



## ski stef (May 8, 2012)

tuna melts/turkey pesto paninis/ff/mac and cheese.  a variation of the sorts.  I need to get to the grocery store.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 9, 2012)

Wendy's cheese burger and new fries in chili.


----------



## gmcunni (May 9, 2012)

bbq chicken breast + broccoli


----------



## ScottySkis (May 10, 2012)

Chicken, red sauce, and cheese, with diet coke and beer.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 10, 2012)

Chicken from local chinese take out with fried rice.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 10, 2012)

Blackened Salmon over Spinach, Tomato and Romano Cheese Risotto.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2012)

Bbq steak.


----------



## Nick (May 14, 2012)

Breakfast for dinner last night .... leftover eggs and potatos

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD333 (May 14, 2012)

Making chicken Marsala tonight.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 15, 2012)

Last night chicken parmesan.


----------



## o3jeff (May 15, 2012)

Kielbasa


----------



## gmcunni (May 15, 2012)

it was some kind of chicken dish, with broccoli.

it was good but i don't know what it was called.  it had a light sauce, brownish but also lemony.  some capers on it too.


----------



## o3jeff (May 15, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Kielbasa



Leftovers


----------



## gmcunni (May 15, 2012)

steak pizzaiola


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2012)

Last night I had teriyaki chicken and has browns.


----------



## gmcunni (May 31, 2012)

chicken and potatoes last night.  tonight is probably take-out due to hectic schedule.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 31, 2012)

Last night chicken in alfredo


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> it was some kind of chicken dish, with broccoli.
> 
> it was good but i don't know what it was called.  it had a light sauce, brownish but also lemony.  some capers on it too.



sounds like you had chicken piccata


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2012)

Coq Au Vin 

great meal for a rainy and dreary day


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 3, 2012)

pizza and beer


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> sounds like you had chicken piccata



similar but not piccata. wife makes that also and this was different.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 3, 2012)

Chicken on bbq and rum and diet cokes.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 4, 2012)

Bbq chicken and rice.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2012)

Chicken breast and rice.


----------



## Nick (Jun 11, 2012)

I should be eating that. Pizza & wings.


----------



## Nick (Jul 16, 2012)

Beer battered fish tacos


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 18, 2012)

Chicken Caesar Salad last night.  1st time using a food processor to make homemade caesar dressing.  I'd rate it a 6.  Flavor was pretty good, consistency was too thin.  Need to get a tube of paste to bring the flavor up and probably more egg whites to thicken.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2012)

Last night was chicken tacos.


----------



## Nick (Jul 20, 2012)

Chicken Piccata last night. 

Tonight, I'm going out to the Sole Proprietor in Worcester for some seafood with my wife, her sister and her sister's husband for a "combined" anniversary dinner. Inlaws are watching the baby for a few hours. 

Can't wait to get some sushi!


----------



## ski stef (Jul 20, 2012)

Staying healthy tonight... chicken and rice probably.  Tomorrow and Sunday is Alma's 15th annual Festival in the Clouds, which will probably mean fast food/pizza/beer/whiskey.  oof.  ill feel that on Monday.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 20, 2012)

tacos and nachos


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> tacos and nachos



Moe's?


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 20, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Moe's?


Amy's


----------



## Nick (Jul 22, 2012)

In laws made chicken saltimbocca last night. Was very good! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 22, 2012)

Bronx Pizza.


----------



## Nick (Jul 23, 2012)

Pizza and chicken tenders... unable to get diet in control

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2012)

Diet schmiet


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2012)

BBQ Brisket, tater salad, corn on the cob, corn bread, caesar salad

trying to fight off the urge to have a slice of the apple pie my wife made last night, but I'm losing


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 24, 2012)

bbq chicken and salad tonight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2012)

Pan Seared Cod with Balsamic Brown Butter, Yukon Potatoes, local green and wax beans


----------



## Nick (Sep 14, 2012)

Prob chicken & rice tonight. And a crapload of beer


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 14, 2012)

Nick said:


> Prob chicken & rice tonight. And a crapload of beer





Sounds like a great dinner.   I probably have rum and diet coke and pizza.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2012)

Roasted chicken, brisket ,mashed potatos, great new year dinner.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 17, 2012)

Eggplant parm and spaghetti.


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2012)

Shrimp and chicken sausage jambalaya

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 18, 2012)

Hot dog and soda at Costco!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2012)

Rabbit Mortadella, Foie Gras and Waffles, Duck Confit and Cracklin's Salad, Poutine, Local Veal Sausage Casoullet

God damn do I love our local restaurant Poppers

http://www.poppersatthemill.com/


----------



## Nick (Sep 21, 2012)

Pizza tonight. I've been sick for almost 3 days now with a fever .... ugh. Just starting to get back an appetite. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Oct 12, 2012)

Peapod coming tonight. I forget what's on the truck.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 12, 2012)

Meatloaf from Boston Market.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

pot roast last night


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Lasagna last night.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Tonight pork chops.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2012)

Crock pot chicken stew last night.


----------



## Euler (Dec 3, 2012)

Gnocchi with basil cream sauce, pan roasted brussel sprouts with pecans and dried cranberries.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

corned beef + roasted potatoes


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Tonight really delicious eggplant.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2012)

chicken pot pie


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2012)

chicken parm + rice + asparagus


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Grilled cheese.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Tonight eggplant and broccoli.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2012)

2 cheeseburgers, pickle.


----------



## dmess (Dec 5, 2012)

mcdonalds


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2012)

Jambalaya


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2012)

meatloaf, mashed potatoes and peas + club soda


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> + club soda



wrong thread


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> meatloaf, mashed potatoes and peas + club soda



What's the club?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HJLynn (Dec 6, 2012)

dmess said:


> mcdonalds



Fantastic.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Chicken cutlets.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 6, 2012)

Clam Chowder


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 6, 2012)

homemade pizza


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 6, 2012)

Nick said:


> What's the club?


pitching wedge


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 6, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 8, 2012)

Pulled pork sandwich


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 8, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Pulled pork sandwich



same!

from http://www.smokeandbones.com/


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 8, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> same!
> 
> from http://www.smokeandbones.com/



Mine was from TGI Fridays


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Leftover pizza, 2 pies yesterday for less then 15 with meatball topping. Got to love their Tuesday deal is what time you order the pie for pay that price so my roommate calls in the pies at 630pm got to love it.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2012)

Meatballs with noodles and gravy.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Leftover pizza, 2 pies yesterday for less then 15 with meatball topping. Got to love their Tuesday deal is what time you order the pie for pay that price so my roommate calls in the pies at 630pm got to love it.



I figured out you got two pies yesterday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I figured out you got two pies yesterday.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Yes for that price we should have got 3 but we got two.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 19, 2012)

Homemade buffalo chicken pizza.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Pizza from a great pizza place in Orange County.


----------



## Nick (Jan 6, 2013)

Chicken and rice. Diet week 2 continues. A little slip this weekend but down 2 lb overall since NY day


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 7, 2013)

Chicken club quesadillas fom Moe's.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 7, 2013)

The owner of Orange County Choppers also likes my pizza place.:smile:


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Cool! 

STill on chicken & rice. Down 5 lb now since Jan 2nd.

Back to where I was in November :hammer:


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 8, 2013)

Frozen pizza, worked late and was too lazy to cook a healthy meal.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> ^ Cool!
> 
> STill on chicken & rice. Down 5 lb now since Jan 2nd.
> 
> Back to where I was in November :hammer:



Tony Boffas and they make the best Mealball parm hero ever, I travlel 30 minutes to eat it, It is so good.;-);-);-)


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 8, 2013)

Baked chicken thighs and rice.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

When I get home chicken parmesan.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2013)

had the Prime Rib buffet at Commodore's inn @ Stowe


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 8, 2013)

You know...this Dominos internet order thing has got me hooked. lol. I can sit here, type on this forum, have another window open and order my Philly steak pan pizza. But im not lazy Im going to go pick it up lol.


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2013)

If you do deliver with dominos it actually tracks your pizza delivery


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> You know...this Dominos internet order thing has got me hooked. lol. I can sit here, type on this forum, have another window open and order my Philly steak pan pizza. But im not lazy Im going to go pick it up lol.





Have they got any better?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 9, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Have they got any better?


It's bearable. I've ordered them when they have the large 2 topping pizzas for $7 or $8 each.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 9, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> It's bearable. I've ordered them when they have the large 2 topping pizzas for $7 or $8 each.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Good price, maybe a few beers make it taste better.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 10, 2013)

Ohhh I love the pizza tracker. The online thing also shows you their status as they make it. lol..

Honestly I think they have gotten better over the past year or so. I have always been a big fan of pan pizza particularly pizza hut since thats really all I knew..But...this new pan pizza from dominos I really like. Maybe its just my local store but these two guys that work it are loading those pizzas up big time...

Im really getting into the philly steak with white sauce and banana peppers...I like it....

The best part is lol, my sons dont like the white sauce so I can order it and it wont be consumed behind my back within 60 seconds once it hits the table lol...


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 22, 2013)

Were goin all out tonight man lol. Were off to BK for their buy one get one free chicken sandwiches lol....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2013)

pot roast


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 23, 2013)

Pasta and meatballs last night.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2013)

Great Italian restaurant with family tonight, I had a delicious Alfredo Fetchino pasta.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Chinese food.,small pork and veg and fired dumblings.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2013)

Went to the chinese buffet.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2013)

pizza


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Went to the chinese buffet.



How is it. I go to take out/buffet and eat it their.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2013)

Cheeseburgers with homemade bacon jam.  Potato Salad.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2013)

Thick cut bacon, followed by ice cream


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

bvibert said:


> followed by ice cream




You should put the ice cream in the munchies thread, I started last year.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Thick cut bacon, followed by ice cream



That sounds good.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> That sounds good.



I kinda wish I mixed them together...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> You should put the ice cream in the munchies thread, I started last year.



It wasn't munchies.. It was an integral part of my dinner. 8)


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> It wasn't munchies.. It was an integral part of my dinner. 8)



Okay,.how was it?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How is it. I go to take out/buffet and eat it their.



It's good, can over eat on a little of everything and they even have soft serve ice cream for dessert!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Okay,.how was it?



Yummy


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Thick cut bacon, followed by ice cream



Any leftovers for tonight?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Any leftovers for tonight?



Nope

Well.. there's some ice cream left, but I probably won't get to it until later in the week.

Dinner tonight will probably be Wendy's on the way to work.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Nope
> 
> Well.. there's some ice cream left, but I probably won't get to it until later in the week.
> 
> Dinner tonight will probably be Wendy's on the way to work.



Spicy chicken sandwich and a Frosty?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Spicy chicken sandwich and a Frosty?



I've been digging the Asiago Ranch Chicken Club, spicy or grilled.  With a root beer.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Pizza.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

Beef stew.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2013)

burger and mac salad


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Pizza.



Much better then pizza, my roommates GF is cooking roast beef, I love home cooked meals.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2013)

Celebrating the holiday with some nice steak tips.

Hope all you men are celebrating too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Celebrating the holiday with some nice steak tips.
> 
> Hope all you men are celebrating too.



Have a great dinner. What holiday?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh Scotty, I'm disappointed.  This is the best holiday of the year.  March 14th, look it up.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Oh Scotty, I'm disappointed.  This is the best holiday of the year.  March 14th, look it up.



Sorry I will.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sorry I will.



No need to apologize when you figure it out.  :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> No need to apologize when you figure it out.  :lol:



Got it BJ and steak day what can be better then that, lol.:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Celebrating the holiday with some nice steak tips.
> 
> Hope all you men are celebrating too.



How was the dinner and the dessert?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How was the dinner and the dessert?



Did you celebrate it?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How was the dinner and the dessert?



I married well.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I married well.



Nice too hear that very nice to hear that.!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 4, 2013)

i'm cooking tonight, found this recipe on facebook so i'm giving it a try.  substituting chicken for the sausage. 


3 Meat Pizza Casserole .... 
Ingredients
1 lb bow tie pasta
1 lb mild pork sausage
1 large onion, medium size chopped
2 (26 ounce) jars spaghetti sauce
1 lb cubed cooked ham
1/2-1 lb of sliced pepperoni
3 (8 ounce) bags of shredded mozzarella cheese
6 tablespoons of grated parmsean cheese
2 tablespoons chopped garlic
1 teaspoon dried oregano


Directions
1. Cook pasta in boiling water until al dent é.
2. Cook sausage, garlic powder and oregano with onions until the juices run clear.
3. In a lightly greased 9x13x3 inch pan, pour a small amount of sauce to lightly coat bottom.
4. Layer ingredients in the order listed below.
5. 1st layer-1/3 of the pasta, 1/3 remaining sauce, 1 bag of mozzarella cheese, 2 Tablespoons parmesan cheese, sausage and onions.
6. 2nd layer-1/2 of the remaining pasta, 1/2 remaining sauce, 1 bag of mozzarella cheese, 2 Tablespoons parmesan cheese, ham.
7. 3rd layer-all remaining pasta, all remaining sauce, 1 bag of mozzarella cheese, 2 Tablespoons parmesan cheese, all the pepperoni(completely covering the entire top with pepperoni).
8. Bake at 375°F for 40 minutes.
9. Let sit for 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2013)

Having ice cream and pudding.....just had 2 wisdom teeth yanked.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 4, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> Having ice cream and pudding.....just had 2 wisdom teeth yanked.



side of Vicodin?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> side of Vicodin?



Percocet...but I haven't needed it it. Some ice cream and cold packs have kept me fairly comfy so far


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 4, 2013)

Roommate GF cooking for all of us in the house, I love this, I hear it meatloaf.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2013)

The chicken bake recipe off the back of the Stove Top stuffing box.


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)

chicken casserole. Leftovers from yesterday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2013)

NYC pizza.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 27, 2013)

Tonight was kale soup.  A 3 pound pork butt simmered for 4 hours with sauteed onion, cubed turnip (potato substitute), linguica, fava beans, kale.

Tomorrow I have a bunch of people coming over:
cranberry/OJ/Grand Marnier cranberry sauce
French green beans with toasted slivered almonds
Squash with brown sugar and maple syrup
Mashed carrot & turnip
Mashed skin-on red bliss potatoes
stuffing on the side with onion/carrot/celery and chestnuts
roasted unstuffed turkey
gravy
pecan pie
pumpkin pie
apple pie

So far, the cran sauce is made, almonds toasted, veggies for the stuffing sauteed, squash and turnip sliced up.  I still have to make the pie crusts and clean the green beans tonight.   Tomorrow morning is pie baking.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2014)

went to Chili's.. split the 2 for $20 with my daughter. we both got the 6oz steak


----------



## snoseek (Jan 28, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> went to Chili's.. split the 2 for $20 with my daughter. we both got the 6oz steak


GSS? With a kid? Nice bump....I loved this thread.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 28, 2014)

While im at it ill post my weekend specials. Chili rubbed salmon, cilantro macadamia pesto, citrus salad. Seared pork, au poivre style, goat cheese mash, roasted baby carrots.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

snoseek said:


> While im at it ill post my weekend specials. Chili rubbed salmon, cilantro macadamia pesto, citrus salad. Seared pork, au poivre style, goat cheese mash, roasted baby carrots.



I need home cooked food from a great chef like I sure you are.

I had frozen meatballs last night bought from Target. 5$ for a bag I get several dinners from.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I need home cooked food from a great chef like I sure you are.
> 
> I had frozen meatballs last night bought from Target. 5$ for a bag I get several dinners from.


I buy those too when they're on sale. I usually mix them with some buffalo wing sauce and blue cheese dressing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> I buy those too when they're on sale. I usually mix them with some buffalo wing sauce and blue cheese dressing.



I love Target. There turkey deli is very good I get a pound for like 4$. I get most of my groceries from Target. Same prices as Walmart better food and better customer atmosphere.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2014)

chicken stir-fry


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I need home cooked food from a great chef like I sure you are.
> 
> I had frozen meatballs last night bought from Target. 5$ for a bag I get several dinners from.





o3jeff said:


> I buy those too when they're on sale. I usually mix them with some buffalo wing sauce and blue cheese dressing.



i too like target's frozen meat balls. i nuke them and then melt cheese over them in a bowl.    i'll try hot sauce and ranch next time (not a  fan of blue cheese)


----------



## snoseek (Jan 28, 2014)

Night off and an empty house so I'm cooking for just me. Kraft ghetto mac and cheese with a can of tuna and some frozen peas. Sounds gross but its one of MANY guilty pleasures and is 10 minutes. I don't cook restaurant food at home too often


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Night off and an empty house so I'm cooking for just me. Kraft ghetto mac and cheese with a can of tuna and some frozen peas. Sounds gross but its one of MANY guilty pleasures and is 10 minutes. I don't cook restaurant food at home too often



swap in hormel chili for the tuna and you have one of my favs


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Night off and an empty house so I'm cooking for just me. Kraft ghetto mac and cheese with a can of tuna and some frozen peas. Sounds gross but its one of MANY guilty pleasures and is 10 minutes. I don't cook restaurant food at home too often



Sure why would you want to cook at home when you do that for full time pay. I get that.

Last night had some good pizza from local pizza restaurant.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 29, 2014)

Kielbasa and rice.


----------



## skifree (Jan 29, 2014)

philly cheese steak in boston last night. go figure 

go bruins!


----------



## casey (Jan 29, 2014)

The Master Cleanse is on my menu for one and a half more days... looking forward to eating food again!


----------



## JimboSherm (Jan 29, 2014)

Veggie burger for me! Three years a vegetarian tonight.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2014)

JimboSherm said:


> Veggie burger for me! Three years a vegetarian tonight.


what prompted you to go vegetarian?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2014)

Shepherds pie.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2014)

i had a salad with chicken.  hot sauce + ranch dressing


----------



## JimboSherm (Jan 30, 2014)

i read too many books.


----------



## mkfern (Jan 30, 2014)

Tacos for taco night. Chili for the game.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2014)

Frozen fish.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2014)

JimboSherm said:


> i read too many books.



To cook dinner you read to many cook books?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2014)

rotisserie chicken from the Big Y


----------



## skifree (Jan 31, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> rotisserie chicken from the Big Y


Throw the carcass in a pot. You will have soup for a week


----------



## The Captain (Feb 6, 2014)

Steaks Tonight!, With Mushroom and Pepper sauce!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2014)

last night we had CT's best fried chicken, according to CT Magazine.

http://www.drumstikbbq.com/


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2014)

If you're ever in the Sturbridge, MA area, stop by this place. http://btsmokehouse.com/


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> If you're ever in the Sturbridge, MA area, stop by this place. http://btsmokehouse.com/



driving that way next week, maybe i'll pop in


----------



## dlague (Sep 3, 2014)

Tuna steaks


.......


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 3, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> driving that way next week, maybe i'll pop in



Sturbridge....LOL , Ate at some diner not far off 84 some years ago on the way home from Boston.  Was pretty busy , food and service was good but got a pice of Apple pie to go , When I got home opened the box and found it was'nt baked.


----------



## Dmiller27 (Dec 28, 2014)

I recently bought a cast iron skillet, and have started to love to cook in it.  Last night I did pan fried NY Sirloin, with pan fried asparagus, along side it and baked sweet potatoes.   

This morning I made bacon, hash browns, eggs, and toast.   Loved that I just had to wipe the pan with a napkin, add a little oil to the pan, throw it in the oven for about 30 minutes and it was ready to go for the next meal.  

Does anybody have some personal cast iron recipes that I should try?


----------



## pshydriad@gmail.com (Dec 28, 2014)

There should be a recipe thread.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 2, 2015)

.....okay, here's a recipe then

Tonight I had what I'll call Alimony Stew

My wife is working this evening, so I decided to incorporate some foods that I love, but she hates into a stew.   The five items were Mussels, Mushrooms (Shitake), Sweet Potato, Cooked tomato and cooked Arugula.  She loves the later two raw, but doesn't care for them cooked.  The first three ingredients she hates.

I cooked off about a pound of Mussels and 2 ounces of Shitake with shallot, garlic, butter, white wine, rosemary, thyme and fennel.  

I grilled one large Sweet Potato and a 1/3 # of Kielbasa until both had a nice char on them. 

This all got combined in a pot with three large diced Roma Tomatoes and two cups of a 50/50 chicken and vegetable stock.  Cook on medium low for 20 minutes.  Added the Arugula and a bit of Red Pepper flake around the 18 minute mark.

Serve with grilled bread. 

Alimony Stew


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> .....okay, here's a recipe then
> 
> Tonight I had what I'll call Alimony Stew
> 
> ...


Sounds good!
Like to eat raw Shitakes with salsa


----------



## pshydriad@gmail.com (Jan 2, 2015)

I am deathly allergic to oysters but my husband loves them so I totally understand.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 2, 2015)

I assume you are allergic to Mussels than as well?  Most folks who are allergic to one bi-valve are allergic to them all.


----------



## pshydriad@gmail.com (Jan 2, 2015)

Yup... bivalve are poison.  Too bad too since I grew up living on friend clams.  Now just the smell of them makes me nervous.


----------



## skifree (Jan 14, 2015)

Just killed a white clam pizza and a bottle of chianti at pepes pizza in new haven 

Wahoo!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2015)

Chicken Masala and bunch of fried Indian goodies.  


If you're ever in White River Junction, VT, I can't recommend this place enough.   

http://www.taj-e-india.com/#_=_


It's a take out only Indian Food Restaurant located literally inside this family's house.   This is my second time through town on business and I was eager to get take out from here again.  Super tasty and HUGE portions for the money.  Next time I need to remember a cooler to bring my leftovers home.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2015)

leftovers.  some sausage & peppers + some pulled pork.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2015)

Mysore Masala Dosa  & Malai Kofta from Priya in Chicopee, MA.  

Exceptional Indian Cuisine if you're in the area.  I usually don't eat the same variety of food two nights in a row, but the lamb dish I had last night was so outstanding I had to go back.   Huge portions.  Couldn't eat half of what I ordered both nights.


----------



## dlague (Jul 29, 2015)

Sushi tonight so nothing cooking.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2015)

Taco bell trying new hot and spicy things from here tonight munchies I drink root beer with it because going in to part time work tonight in fabulous Woodbury common s.


----------



## marcski (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## SkiFanE (Aug 24, 2015)

In the oven right now - on pizza stone - homemade pizza with Portland Pie Co dough, Cherry tomatoes, EVOO, EVOO with garlic (damn no fresh garlic), fresh basil, little Italian seasoning and 2 types of mozzarella. Easiest dinner ever.


----------



## moresnow (Aug 24, 2015)

marcski said:


>



Ack. There are bugs on your plate.


----------



## marcski (Aug 24, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Ack. There are bugs on your plate.


I had about 2-3 plates of them to wash down some good beer. Tasty bugs they were.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2015)

Thai takeout - yellow curry


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 2, 2015)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The lunch thread was such a success and I know there are alot of foodies on here so I thought I'd start a dinner thread.  What's everybody having for dinner tonight???  I don't know for sure yet but I have Salmon in my fridge and I might also make nachos.  I have a craving for Japanese Hibachi food so that's an option as well.  Two night ago I went to this great seafood restaurant where they import lump crab meat from Maryland everyday.  Wow..that dipped in brown butter with a baked potato is just wonderful..I could eat that everyday.



Bump last night I had veal parm.. From local place. Wha t happened to this poster. He go all snowblower and get banned?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 8, 2015)

Golden Archer Mc D Breakfast sandwich they finally listening to me been saying this should had done breakfast sandwich 24 hours a day for ever.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 9, 2015)

I throw up thinking about mcDs


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 10, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> I throw up thinking about mcDs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



You have to be careful what you say, I recently told someone that Mc Donald's big breakfast wasn't terrible, pretty tough to f'up scrambled eggs and pancakes. Wouldn't you know, next time I ordered it, it came to the window too quickly. I started to eat, and I could tell it had been sitting around for awhile. I took it back and had them make one fresh. Glad I didn't get it to go. Got a Taco Bell Grande Scrambler today, it wasn't bad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 1, 2016)

Typically a thin crust NY style pizza guy, but decided to try my hand at Chicago Deep Dish tonight.  Pretty darn tasty


----------



## jimk (Jan 2, 2016)

Making turkey chili with leftovers from Christmas dinner.  A good dose of gravy goes in with the chili for extra body along with onions and pepper.  Whole mess is fairly low fat until I dump a big pile of cheddar on it


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 3, 2016)

Leftover turkey goulash and some fresh home cooked buffalo wings.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 7, 2016)

I've been bringing my lunch to the ski area in a Zojirushi Mr. Bento.  It's available on Amazon for about $40.  I am in love with it.  It has two containers for hot food, and two containers for room temperature food.  You can pack plenty of food into it.  My only criticism is that the non-hot containers are not good for cold food.  Some warmth will penetrate those containers so that the food in them is slightly above room temperature.  But it's great to be able to bring some hot food with me on a cold day in such a convenient package.  It even comes with a spork.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 7, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Typically a thin crust NY style pizza guy, but decided to try my hand at Chicago Deep Dish tonight. Pretty darn tasty



Using the cast iron as the dish is brilliant. Nice one! Did you get the pan hot first? Best part of Chicago style is when you have the greasy almost-burnt edge crust.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2016)

Nope, well greased, room temperature pan and ingredients.  Roughly 30 minutes at 450 degrees. YMMV on the time.  Don't skimp on the sauce as a lot of it will evaporate due to the longer cooking time.  I would think a higher temp would result in burnt cheese before crust has proper chance to develop.  I normally crank my oven to 550 with a stone for at least an hour for traditional neopolitan style pizza.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## bigbog (Jan 14, 2016)

Chicken goulash or Lentil soup with bowl of sauteed broccoli...


----------



## gwhiggs11 (Jan 25, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


>



OMG... I've had a bowl like that in Queens, NY... what an experience... Can't say I got it again!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

Cassoullet


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 21, 2016)

Homemade sausage calzones.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 23, 2016)

gwhiggs11 said:


> OMG... I've had a bowl like that in Queens, NY... what an experience... Can't say I got it again!



Usually it is just the chopped up tentacles squirming around.  Never seen anyone eat a live octopus outside of Oldboy.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2016)

Cheap delicious pizza from the Bronx before visit with lovely beautiful happy sister..

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

